# Husbando Tournament FINAL: Guts vs Vegeta



## Kinjin (Jan 5, 2019)

This is the  where we decide who is the best male anime character. To clarify, it was always about deciding who's the most popular male character on NF. Name of the tournament was decided by @Araragi so that it lines up with the Waifu Tournament which Fubuki won.

It has been a long ride. Tourney has been going on since March 2018 (crazy, I know) with over 150 characters pitted against each other since then. I'd like to take this opportunity and thank the original host @Sassy for her commitment.

Thanks to everyone who stuck around and voted until now and I hope you'll have some fun with this.

*FINAL*

*Guts*






_"Even if you force back what was lost, it still won't be the way it was."_

*Vegeta*
*

*



_"There’s only one certainty in life. A strong man stands above and conquers all!"_​


----------



## Sassy (Jan 5, 2019)

I love both so much, wish I could vote on them both. But if I truly truly had to be honest with myself I hands down would pick Vegeta no question. Regardless if people think he's weak or he's not strong enough like Goku (I can't stand Goku) or yes ill-mannered. I personally don't give two fucks I believe he's stronger than what people give him credit for and versatile in always pushing beyond his limits/aspirations while still knowing what his body can and can't withstand in power/strength. No matter what shit he spews of trying to be hateful or against family and friends he still would die for them especially for Bulma and his children, he would sacrifice everything for them if he could and would do so repeatedly. He's a true husband hands down and a badass friend with pride, he's far from perfect and has done bad things but no one's perfect people make mistakes. He may be a saiyan, prince, father, lover, brother, and a relucatant friend to some but he's still human underneath it all as well.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 5, 2019)

Guts' way to the final:

 ->  ->  ->  -> 

Vegeta's way to the final:

 ->  ->  ->  ->


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm voting Guts obviously, this CHAD is my favorite manga protagonist ever

his story, depth and the many nuances to his character makes this an easy choice for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

@Spider-Man 
Go tag everyone for the final battle


----------



## charles101 (Jan 5, 2019)

I get that people have this nostalgia for Dragon Ball, but Vegeta doesn't even look better than Goku .-. How the hell is he in finals?

I vote for Guts guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 5, 2019)

Vegeta FTW


Kinjin said:


> Guts' way to the final:
> 
> ->  ->  ->  ->
> 
> ...



Vegeta even had the tougher road getting here, dealing with those last two alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esdese (Jan 5, 2019)

wow these two shitters got to the finals.... the people that initially kept voting for them should die

both are utter shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Jan 5, 2019)

Guts-sama.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> @Spider-Man
> Go tag everyone for the final battle


@Spider-Man I am paying you ~15000 cool rep per pro-Guts voter you can manage to sign up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2019)

Time to put Geets in his rightful place



That is being the second fiddle



YAKUZA ASSEMBLE!!!​@Reviewing Logic
@oMeGa1904
@Crimson Flam3s
@Zef
@Zensuki
@Corvida
@fuff
@Pocalypse
@The World
@Morglay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## fuff (Jan 5, 2019)

Really these two made?! Not going to vote for any :/


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Spider-Man I am paying you ~15000 cool rep per pro-Guts voter you can manage to sign up


Hey I want in on this deal


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

@Hussain 
@The Death & The Strawberry 
@Haruka Katana 
@Platypus 
@Tayimus 
@shaantu
@Katou 
@Blue Demon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2019)

fuff said:


> Really these two made?! Not going to vote for any :/



I'll reward you once the Civil WarZ is over if you pledge allegiance to Guts  

It will be for a good cause


----------



## Trojan (Jan 5, 2019)

I was wondering when the next round is going to be... 

anyway, nothing against Vegeta, but it has to be Guts...


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

I was looking for this thread earlier today.  Guts all the way.



Courier Six said:


> @Hussain
> @The Death & The Strawberry
> @Haruka Katana
> @Platypus
> ...


Bruh, Haruka Katana voted for Kakashi over Guts...


----------



## NW (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't even like Guts as much as many. He's overhyped and overwanked even though he is still quite a fine character and even though I like them both I place Guts higher


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

paint skillz over 9000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> paint skillz over 9000


----------



## Keishin (Jan 5, 2019)

Face of the Winner @ 0:22


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 5, 2019)

Hmmm, the guy who would make your life living hell, and a struggle to survive, or the guy that could protect you from anything. Tough call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I was looking for this thread earlier today.  Guts all the way.
> 
> 
> Bruh, Haruka Katana voted for Kakashi over Guts...


She promised me she should be voting for Guts this round


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roman (Jan 5, 2019)

Revan Reborn said:


> Hmmm, the guy who would make your life living hell, and a struggle to survive, or the guy that could protect you from anything. Tough call.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 5, 2019)

@JayDZ3 
@Broly @animegod12345

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Revan Reborn said:


> Hmmm, the guy who would make your life living hell, and a struggle to survive, *or the guy that could protect you from anything.* Tough call.


 
Or make things considerably worse.  There's that too.


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 5, 2019)

VEGETA!


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Or make things considerably worse.  There's that too.



Oh Vegeta... When will you ever learn...

You'd think he'd have learned his lesson by now not to get cocky after getting his arm broken


----------



## Broly (Jan 5, 2019)

Saiyans are too much for Guts ... their Prince would eat him alive (the Berserk style)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Broly said:


> Saiyans are too much for Guts ... their Prince would eat him alive (the Berserk style)


 
Bonus points for it not even being Guts' final form.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Broly (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Bonus points for it not even being Guts' final form.


 ...
A simple eye blast from Vegeta is more than enough to make that fake ape man evaporate


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Broly said:


> ...
> A simple eye blast from Vegeta is more than enough to make that fake ape man evaporate


...that's not Vegeta, just so you know.


----------



## Ziyu (Jan 5, 2019)

Both are great characters, but I am still siding with the Prince!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayDZ3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Guts can't motivate Miura to stop playing Idolmaster while Vegeta got Toriyama back in the game decades later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> ...that's not Vegeta, just so you know.


As if Vegeta can't do that! That move is like breathing for 85% of DBS characters right now .. just so you know.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

faith in humanity is on the line here


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Broly said:


> As if Vegeta can't do that! That move is like breathing for 85% of DBS characters right now .. just so you know.


Pics or it never happened. 



JayDZ3 said:


> Guts can't motivate Miura to stop playing Idolmaster while Vegeta got Toriyama back in the game decades later


So Vegeta is the better husbando to a man?


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 5, 2019)

I'll wait before I vote. Both these characters leave much to be desired.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Or make things considerably worse.  There's that too.


Nice how you have to resort to a less mature version of vegeta to make ur point. Mah boi evolves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Oh Vegeta... When will you ever learn...
> 
> You'd think he'd have learned his lesson by now not to get cocky after getting his arm broken


you do realize how she paid for this right? vegeta let cell casually rape her lol.

also in the end vegeta helped gohan beat cell and vegeta got stronger from the beating he got from cell and cell died.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 5, 2019)

Vegeta willing to fuse into an ultimate being for his partner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2019)

guts is lucky he will never have to fight Vegeta.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 5, 2019)

Lol Vegeta can fly though


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Lol Vegeta can fly though


vegeta will teach guts how to fly so he can beat guts in air as well 

​


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Revan Reborn said:


> Nice how you have to resort to a less mature version of vegeta to make ur point. Mah boi evolves.


You're welcome to use any point from Guts life.  

But if it makes you feel better--

"Or make things considerably worse. There's that too."


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> You're welcome to use any point from Guts life.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better--
> 
> "Or make things considerably worse. There's that too."


lol why was frieza bent over?


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> you do realize how she paid for this right? vegeta let cell casually rape her lol.
> 
> also in the end vegeta helped gohan beat cell and vegeta got stronger from the beating he got from cell and cell died.


 



Prince Vegeta said:


> lol why was frieza bent over?


Cause Vegeta beat the shit out of him instead of just killing him quickly.  Typical Saiyan overconfidence.


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2019)

@God
@Rax
@Zeit
@Imagine
@Stilzkin
@Kamina.
@Bontakun
@Deathbringerpt
@Skilatry​


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Cause Vegeta beat the shit out of him instead of just killing him quickly.  Typical Saiyan overconfidence.



and on namek  frieza was toying with goku until goku beat him.


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2019)

Vegeta will always be second best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> and on namek  frieza was toying with goku until goku beat him.


Precisely.  Never play with your food.  That's what Dragon Ball Z has taught me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 5, 2019)

Guts = 4 letters starts with a G
Goku = 4 letters starts with a G


MIND=BLOWN 

this is fate


----------



## Tri (Jan 5, 2019)

Both are great.

But my vote is for the Prince

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

Tri said:


> Both are great.
> 
> But my vote is for the Prince


Your vote should’ve been for the black swordsman


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

@Tri 
I assume that useful rating was to inform me that you’ve seen the error of your ways and that you’ll now change your vote to Guts


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2019)

As a consolation prize for Geets, Guts will spend some of his prize money on buying some hair products for Geets to treat his receding hairline, Guts ain't completely heartless and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

The World said:


> Vegeta will always be second best


Yeah, I don't even need Guts to mock that.  Even ASTER knows better!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I was looking for this thread earlier today.  Guts all the way.
> 
> 
> Bruh, Haruka Katana voted for Kakashi over Guts...


cause I prefer Kakashi as husbando over guts... ? 



Courier Six said:


> She promised me she should be voting for Guts this round


i didnt promise you Jack shit lol

Voted Guts anyway cause I like him more.


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> i didnt promise you Jack shit lol
> 
> Voted Guts anyway cause I like him more.


Whatever the case you’re voting for Guts and that’s a win in my book


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> cause I prefer Kakashi as husbando over guts... ?


I support your right to be wrong. 



Haruka Katana said:


> i didnt promise you Jack shit lol
> 
> Voted Guts anyway cause I like him more.


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2019)

Facts are facts

Vegeta is a manlet while Gutts is a chad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 5, 2019)

Rax said:


> Facts are facts
> 
> Vegeta is a manlet while Gutts is a chad.


To be fair, Geets is almost literally half the man that Guts is.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 5, 2019)

I wonder who all these viewers are voting for?


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> To be fair, Geets is almost literally half the man that Guts is.


Vegeta isn't even half the man Dragonslayer is


----------



## Six (Jan 5, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Oh Vegeta... When will you ever learn...
> 
> You'd think he'd have learned his lesson by now not to get cocky after getting his arm broken


Why are you guys talking shit about Vegeta when nobody is talking shit about Guts? Did a guy in a Vegeta costume touch you as a kid?


----------



## Ignition (Jan 5, 2019)

Prince bows to the King


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 5, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Guts' way to the final:
> 
> ->  ->  ->  ->
> 
> ...


Who do you think had the tougher route to the finals?


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 5, 2019)

Seeing as how Super ruined Vegeta for me(funny this is one thing that GT did right) going with the superior Guts.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 5, 2019)

*VS*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 5, 2019)

the prince of bald sayians isnt winning this


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 5, 2019)

As much as I like Vegeta I like Guts better and I can’t vote against Guts he’s one of the all time GOAT characters.


----------



## Esdese (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Guts' way to the final:
> 
> ->  ->  ->  ->
> 
> ...



so many shounen shitters on that list jfc

we should have banned, bleach, naruto, one piece, fairy tail, and DB(all the series)


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 6, 2019)

Vegeta has the nostalgia value for me. I've known him since I was a lot younger. The other guy doesn't interest me that much, especially after a certain someone on this forum kept screeching about "MUH GUTS HE IS BETTER THAN UR NARDO CHARAS THIS MY MAN HERO" over and over.

I think we all know who to thank for my vote today.


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry Vegeta but Guts is the goat


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Nataly
@mob
@Namikaze Minato Flash
@PFM18
@Gordo solos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Lord Haunter 
@TheWiggian 
@Millón Vasto 
@Former OBD Lurker. 
@Puppynator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Seraphoenix 
@Ghost Of The Uchiha 
@LordPerucho 
@Snake 
@Amatérasu’s Son

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

I've become a hoe but it's what must be done


----------



## Broly (Jan 6, 2019)

@John West
@Nelia
@Former OBD Lurker.
@T-Bag
@Duke Ysmir01
@Dr. White
@Gogeta

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

This is getting really close... 
@Reviewing Logic do your work...Kappa


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Guts' way to the final:
> 
> ->  ->  ->  ->
> 
> ...



I'm glad Zoro didn't make it. He's entertaining as fuck, but he's quite a flat character, and we have no knowledge about how good a husband he'd be since Oda doesn't do relationships.

I'm also glad Kakashi didn't make it. I hated the way he buried his head in the sand about Konoha's problems, and tried to get Sasuke to subscribe to the same flawed philosophy. Also, he's a good secondary character, but my *gut *feeling is that he's not epic enough to stand at the top. He also spends all his time reading hentai. Who knows what he'd make his wife do?!

Conclusion, either Guts, who is great, wins, or Vegeta, who I don't know at all, wins. Either way, I won't have to lose faith in humanity, so all is good 

Who ever wins should pose for some "photo shoots" with Fubuki, the Waifu tournament winner


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

@Mali @Hitomi @Detective @~Gesy~ @MO @Daisuke Jigen @Kurou @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @NostalgiaFan 

hey gents (and gal), do me a favor and cast a vote for Guts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> @Mali @Hitomi @Detective @~Gesy~ @MO @Daisuke Jigen @Kurou @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @NostalgiaFan
> 
> hey gents (and gal), do me a favor and cast a vote for Guts



We're offering 500K in rep to Vegeta voters


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> We're offering 500K in rep to Vegeta voters


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 6, 2019)

Damn this is close as fuck.

Chad manlet vs regular chad


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> We're offering 500K in rep to Vegeta voters


you really gonna sink that low? absolutely pathetic 


fyi these are peeps I actually know, good luck swaying them with rep


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Now this is honesty making me feel conflicted because both are such awesome characters that inspire me in real life because of how much of an impact they had on me.

Vegeta was a huge part of my childhood but goddammit Guts is on of the most badass hardcore motherfuckers in fiction.

I don't know who to vote for


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


>



The corporation pays well. We know you bums at Guts fan club HQ can't even afford miso soup with your sushi 


Stringer said:


> you really gonna sink that low? absolutely pathetic
> 
> 
> fyi these are peeps I actually know, good luck swaying them with rep







Black Otaku said:


> I've become a hoe but it's what must be done


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> The corporation pays well. We know you bums at Guts fan club HQ can't even afford miso soup with your sushi


I didn't even think of offering rep for votes.  God, have some integrity. 



NostalgiaFan said:


> Now this is honesty making me feel conflicted because both are such awesome characters that inspire me in real life because of how much of an impact they had on me.
> 
> Vegeta was a huge part of my childhood but goddammit Guts is on of the most badass hardcore motherfuckers in fiction.
> 
> I don't know who to vote for


Since this is about "Husbando," vote for the guy that actually has a good romance arc.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

ITT: how far @Black Otaku will go to get your votes


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> pictued: how far @Black Otaku will go to get your votes




Srry we don't do BJ's at Corp HQ. We got pockets full of rep instead


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Now this is honesty making me feel conflicted because both are such awesome characters that inspire me in real life because of how much of an impact they had on me.
> 
> Vegeta was a huge part of my childhood but goddammit Guts is on of the most badass hardcore motherfuckers in fiction.
> 
> I don't know who to vote for


I know Nostalgia, Guts needs this W tho, homeboy's life is a struggle 24/7


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Srry we don't do BJ's at Corp HQ. We got pockets full of rep instead





Black Otaku said:


> *I've become a hoe but it's what must be done*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Hussain You sure voting for Guts is the right choice


Just remember Vegeta prays 5 times a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Hussain You sure voting for Guts is the right choice
> 
> 
> Just remember Vegeta prays 5 times a day



Too bad I am not a Sunni...


----------



## Ghost Of The Uchiha (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

It just dawned on me how pathetic this whole charade is 

But man didn't think there'd be nerds like @Black Otaku sullying Vegeta's good name by offering bribes 

So lacking in pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jan 6, 2019)

Gonna vote for Guts. Mainly because we've been stuck on the boat with him for so long.

Also fuck Miura.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts wants you guys to vote for him!

With each vote for him, he is one step closer to kill Griffith

If you love Guts and want him to succeed vote for him!

@Lewd 
@White Wolf 
@Rinoa 
@Dayscanor 
@Santoryu 
@David 
@Seraphiel 
@Lucaniel 
@Cheeky 
@Drake
@Inuhanyou​


Snake said:


> Why are you guys talking shit about Vegeta when nobody is talking shit about Guts? Did a guy in a Vegeta costume touch you as a kid?



Where were u when the Corps shit talked Spike, Dante and Zoro


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> ​
> here were u when the Corps shit talked Spike, Dante and Zoro


Spike, Dante and Zoro aren't Guts.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

even though this matchup seems closer than Guts Vs itachi
but it does not seem as intense as that one lol


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts vs Vegeta?

Fuck man that's hard.

Vegeta has been growing into a good husband for a while now, while Guts has a lifetime ride or die certification.

But while Vegeta has been a bit of a dick, Guts has had his beast go out of control.

I project that when they earn their happy ending that Guts and Casca will be a more loving and happy relationship, but for now, Vegeta takes it since he and Bulma are going strong and getting better.



Bontakun said:


> I'm also glad Kakashi didn't make it. I hated the way he buried his head in the sand about Konoha's problems, and tried to get Sasuke to subscribe to the same flawed philosophy.



He wasn't in a position to do anything about it. And he wasn't trying to get Sasuke to subscribe to it, he was trying to get Sasuke to listen to someone who had already been through the horrible shit that a shinobi has to go through and tell him that rage and revenge wouldn't get him anywhere. He wanted Sasuke to learn the lesson without needing to lose an arm to get that shit through his skull.

His failing was that he didn't actually stick with the kid and see through that what he said actually stuck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> Spike, Dante and Zoro aren't Guts.



He's become their representative now 

And Guts demands some answers


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> This is getting really close...
> @Reviewing Logic do your work...Kappa


ROGER, ROGER

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> I've become a hoe but it's what must be done



And now the Corp has to resort to pimping themselves out to win publicity 

Where's their dignity


----------



## shaantu (Jan 6, 2019)

I had a very hard time to vote because I like both Guts and Vegeta and couldn't decide so I thought I'll flip a coin to 3 wins. Vegeta won 3-2 so he gets my vote


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

NW said:


> It just dawned on me how pathetic this whole charade is
> 
> But man didn't think there'd be nerds like @Black Otaku sullying Vegeta's good name by offering bribes
> 
> *So lacking in pride*


The reference is not lost upon me.
@Black Otaku confirmed horrible saiyan. 



Amatérasu’s Son said:


> But while *Vegeta has been a bit of a dick*, Guts has had his beast go out of control.


By "bit of a dick," you of course mean literal . 



shaantu said:


> I had a very hard time to vote because I like both Guts and Vegeta and couldn't decide so I thought I'll flip a coin to 3 wins. Vegeta won 3-2 so he gets my vote


Damn, Guts has horrible luck even in the real world... [HASHTAG]#FeelsBadMan[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Katou (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts is the obvious choice for me ... 

one is awesome husbando .. 
 the other is gonna be 2nd place like how he is 2nd place in his own series... forever 2nd


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Was too busy watching football yesterday to vote, but I'm here now.

I love you Guts, but Vegeta gets my vote. And with that, we're dead even.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts failed completely to protect his woman from another man



Get that loser out of here.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

@Disquiet 
@Rifulofthewest
@Deathbringerpt
@Jin22
@Zieg
@Luke
@Black Mirror 
@MS81
@Raniero 
@Zef​


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Guts failed completely to protect his woman from another man
> 
> 
> 
> Get that loser out of here.



He tried his best that's what counts

And he's making up for his failures by keeping a watch of her 24/7

He never even sleeps to keep his woman safe that's husbando material right there ​

Not like Geets whose woman got eaten by a giant pink condom 

And his woman got dignity unlike Geets' woman who is a thot incarnate and Yamcha's sloppy second foh ​


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I see 52 people who've voted have never read Berserk .


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Guts failed completely to protect his woman from another man
> 
> 
> 
> Get that loser out of here.


Dude, what?  Beerus slapped the shit out of Bulma.  Freiza _killed_ her, and she needed _another dude_ to eliminate the threat.  

@Skaddix, will you answer the call to arms?!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Dude, what?  Beerus slapped the shit out of Bulma.  Freiza _killed_ her, and she needed _another dude_ to eliminate the threat.
> 
> @Skaddix, will you answer the call to arms?!


It's a good thing Vegeta can fly .

Otherwise how could he reach the phone on the kitchen counter to call Goku incase of a home invasion?


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts’ face after Vegeta wins this


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Guts’ face after Vegeta wins this


 
I don't even have to comment.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> He tried his best that's what counts
> 
> And he's making up for his failures by keeping a watch of her 24/7
> 
> ...



If I post what Guts allowed another man to do to his lady I'll be banned for pornography


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I don't even have to comment.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> If I post what Guts allowed another man to do to his lady I'll be banned for pornography


"Allowed".

Guts never allowed anything to happen to Caska.  Get your facts straight. 



Spider-Man said:


>


*Link Removed*
Frieza said it best: "Like a bitch." 

Seriously, though, can Toriyama not draw Vegeta looking so pathetic when he cries?


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow, was not expecting these results to be honest.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> If I post what Guts allowed another man to do to his lady I'll be banned for pornography


friendly reminder that DB is a shonen and Berserk is a seinen

let's be honest here, if DB was a seinen Beerus would have taken Bulma up in the strastophere and broadcast himself banging her tight ass worldwide, ala Cell Games, Bejita would have done diddly squat about that

but it's a kid's show so, we can't traumatize the kids


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> friendly reminder that DB is a shonen and Berserk is a seinen
> 
> let's be honest here, if DB was a seinen Beerus would have taken Bulma up in the strastophere and broadcast himself banging her tight ass worldwide, ala Cell Games, Bejita would have done diddly squat about that
> 
> but it's a kid's show so, can't traumatize the kids


Wrong

He woulda fucked Vegeta


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Wrong
> 
> He woulda fucked Vegeta


nah


I won't stoop that low


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> Beerus would have taken Bulma up in the strastophere and broadcast himself banging her tight ass worldwide,


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Are we gonna compare that low tier shit to even the first chapter of Berserk?



Guts legit has the most bad ass sword in history


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> let's be honest here, if DB was a seinen Beerus would have taken Bulma up in the strastophere and broadcast himself banging her tight ass worldwide, ala Cell Games, Bejita would have done diddly squat about that



I think that doujinshi exists.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I think that doujinshi exists.


I gotta see this, send me a PM


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Nataly
> @mob
> @Namikaze Minato Flash
> @PFM18
> @Gordo solos



Voted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> but it's a kid's show so, we can't traumatize the kids



On the bright side

In spite of being a kids show

The characters got some of the greatest burns



Ignition said:


> I think that doujinshi exists.



You've piqued my interest 

PM me too


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Voted!


I'm disappointed.

Vegeta is a silver medal manlet while Guts is a bad ass MAN


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Are we gonna compare that low tier shit to even the first chapter of Berserk?
> 
> 
> 
> Guts legit has the most bad ass sword in history


While this is true, nobody will ever take you or any of your criticisms or praises seriously with you Natsu set.  Your opinion is null and void when it comes to discussing anything of quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

55 plebs who haven't read Berserk


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts looks a little too much like the characters some people I used to know would come up with... right down to 'the darker the picture, the darker the soul, because we're just deep that way.'
Judging by the pictures in this thread... He's one dice roll away from being somebody's D&D PC.

(Maybe you guys are just choosing the wrong pictures of him to be convincing?)


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Guts looks a little too much like the characters some people I used to know would come up with... right down to 'the darker the picture, the darker the soul, because we're just deep that way.'
> Judging by the pictures in this thread... He's one dice roll away from being somebody's D&D PC.
> 
> (Maybe you guys are just choosing the wrong pictures of him to be convincing?)


Guts is an extremely complex guy.

His story is far more compelling than Vegeta's


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm willing to bet people like @Prince Vegeta haven't even read Berserk


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Guts is an extremely complex guy.
> 
> His story is far more compelling than Vegeta's


Hey, go figure, an image in which he isn't shaded and cross-hatched into an unintelligible mess! Why do people keep posting the other ones when stuff like this exists? He looks better here, less like most of the figures my classmates used to draw during high school.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> I gotta see this, send me a PM





Spider-Man said:


> You've piqued my interest
> 
> PM me too



Bulma ga Chikyuu o Sukuu!
It's more like NTR than broadcasting the stuff but still counts


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> I'm willing to bet people like @Prince Vegeta haven't even read Berserk


Why would i read that shit he need to learn to wear his panties underneath his pants first


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

@Reviewing Logic seems like you are not doing your job correctly...


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Hey, go figure, an image in which he isn't shaded and cross-hatched into an unintelligible mess! Why do people keep posting the other ones when stuff like this exists? He looks better here, less like most of the figures my classmates used to draw during high school.


Because Guts is a savage bad ass

As well as a tender hearted mang


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Why would i read that shit he need to learn to wear his panties underneath his pants first


>Reading Dragon Ball and not Berserk

Eww


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Hey, go figure, an image in which he isn't shaded and cross-hatched into an unintelligible mess! Why do people keep posting the other ones when stuff like this exists? He looks better here, less like most of the figures my classmates used to draw during high school.


Watch this, and tell me if Guts is as you think he is.  Bonus points, the English Dub is actually good!



Rax said:


> I'm willing to bet people like @Prince Vegeta haven't even read Berserk


I outright _refuse_ to believe they have. 



Prince Vegeta said:


> Why would i read that shit he need to learn to wear his panties underneath his pants first


It's called a codpiece.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Why would i read that shit he need to learn to wear his panties underneath his pants first


I think it's a codpiece.
And it could be worse.
It could look like this:


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Watch this, and tell me if Guts is as you think he is.  Bonus points, the English Dub is actually good!
> 
> 
> I outright _refuse_ to believe they have.
> ...


Vegeta doesn't need  codpiece

His set is too small of a target


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

if only Berserk had better anime than the trash we have, he is probably was going to be much more popular.
But oh well, can't be helped...


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta always complaining about Guts crotch 

It's a medieval manga, using a codpiece is expected.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> @Lewd
> @White Wolf
> @Rinoa
> @Dayscanor
> ...


At least two people from your list voted for Vegeta, thanks for tagging them 

And I see you still keep mentioning Seraphiel


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> if only Berserk had better anime than the trash we have, he is probably was going to be much more popular.
> But oh well, can't be helped...


I've promised myself that if I ever hit a big enough lottery, I'll fund a faithful adaptation of Berserk wirh great animation.

Side note, the '97 series will forever hold a special place in my heart.  In fact, I think it was Berserk that killed my adolescent infatuation with DBZ.  I didn't know what a good story was until Berserk.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> if only Berserk had better anime than the trash we have, he is probably was going to be much more popular.
> But oh well, can't be helped...


You seen the manga art?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Vegeta's wearing a skin tight suit and yet looks more like he's got a vagina mound.

How embarrassing


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Prince Vegeta always complaining about Guts crotch
> 
> It's a medieval manga, using a codpiece is expected.


Meanwhile--

This shit is too fucking easy.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> @Reviewing Logic seems like you are not doing your job correctly...


The shadows slumber

I shall surge when ready

Give or take a few hours


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

@redrum 
@Hachibi 
@WorldsStrongest 
@ShieldsPlus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I've promised myself that if I ever hit a big enough lottery, I'll fund a faithful adaptation of Berserk wirh great animation.
> 
> Side note, the '97 series will forever hold a special place in my heart.  In fact, I think it was Berserk that killed my adolescent infatuation with DBZ.  I didn't know what a good story was until Berserk.



Well, I mean there are plans for this already

But whether it will come to pass or not remains to be seen... 



Rax said:


> You seen the manga art?



Well of course...


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Because Guts is a savage bad ass
> 
> As well as a tender hearted mang





Tayimus said:


> Watch this, and tell me if Guts is as you think he is. Bonus points, the English Dub is actually good!


Maybe you guys should've started with stuff like those? If people insist upon focusing on making him look like a fourteen year old boy designed him to be the edgiest so-manly-it-hurts man in existence, that's how people are going to remember him.
(And like I said in my first post here, you know who to thank for the vote I made, who's been the main culprit in that department on this forum...)


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

A said:


>


Have you voted yet, Ava


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Vegeta's wearing a skin tight suit and yet looks more like he's got a vagina mound.
> 
> How embarrassing


Why are u staring at his dick


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

The CHAD Human
> 100% Purebred human
> MAXIMUM limit of human conditioning through willpower and training alone
> Stands in the face of impossible odds winning through SHEER willpower
> Overcomes every villain through sheer skill



The Virgin Saiyajin
> Monkey
> Source of strength is his biology
> Brute who can only be satisfied by physical violence
> Spends most of his fights screaming and dying his hair different colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Maybe you guys should've started with stuff like those? If people insist upon focusing on making him look like a fourteen year old boy designed him to be the edgiest so-manly-it-hurts man in existence, that's how people are going to remember him.
> (And like I said in my first post here, you know who to thank for the vote I made, who's been the main culprit in that department on this forum...)


Guts BoS is  only like 20 and lives in the Dark Age where he's waged a 1 man war on Hell 

After all he's gone through in life if he's so dark and viscous it's to be expected. The fact he's managed to work through that is amazing to where he's at now.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Maybe you guys should've started with stuff like those? If people insist upon focusing on making him look like a fourteen year old boy designed him to be the edgiest so-manly-it-hurts man in existence, that's how people are going to remember him.
> (And like I said in my first post here, you know who to thank for the vote I made, who's been the main culprit in that department on this forum...)


We're trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator. 

And hey, I'm not hating on you for choosing the way you did.  Just as with @Haruka Katana, I support your right to have a wrong opinion.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> The CHAD Human
> > 100% Purebred human
> > MAXIMUM limit of human conditioning through willpower and training alone
> > Stands in the face of impossible odds winning through SHEER willpower
> ...


You forgot he constantly yells about being the prince of a dead Race while constantly pulling up second to a low born who constantly teases him


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Why would i read that shit he need to learn to wear his panties underneath his pants first


Berserk is actually a really great read.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> Berserk is actually a really great read.


No


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2019)

During my first or second read-through I thought Berserk was the height of human creative accomplishment. It's still way up there among things like the Three Kingdoms epic, the Sistine Chapel, and Michael Jackson's thriller.

Guts is easily 50% of what makes Berserk great. His character is as deep as the ocean, and my appreciation for him goes beyond this poll. I'm simply grateful that he exists and that I have discovered him.

He's a survivor and a realist. Like when he let an innocent person die rather than walk into a trap. Yet he has a kind and gentle heart, and stays true to himself through all the turmoil in his life. We fans may rage about Griffith being the great evil and wish his death, but what does Guts think? He thinks Griffith is simply a wayward friend who must be corrected. That's how solid a character Guts is. Reading about Guts doing the things he does is satisfying like nothing else.

Because Guts is everything a man should be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't fuck with this man's BULMA! 

Unless you happen to be the God of Destruction and even he got Vegeta's fist to his face as a reward (the ONLY Z fighter to land a hit on Beerus without help).


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> No


Well shit, you've just destroyed any chance he had of making a case for it. How can he possibly respond to this masterful rebuttal?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Don't fuck with this man's BULMA!
> 
> Unless you happen to be the God of Destruction and even he got Vegeta's fist to his face as a reward (the ONLY Z fighter to land a hit on Beerus without help).


You mean the guy that Vegeta now trains with? 

Lel.

Meanwhile


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> During my first or second read-through I thought Berserk was the height of human creative accomplishment. It's still way up there among things like the Three Kingdoms epic, the Sistine Chapel, and Michael Jackson's thriller.
> 
> Guts is easily 50% of what makes Berserk great. His character is as deep as the ocean, and my appreciation for him goes beyond this poll. I'm simply grateful that he exists and that I have discovered him.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for people that haven't read it or refuse to even give it a chance. I love DBZ/DB, but it's mostly braindead fighting left and right for no real purpose. That's okay because Toriyama doesn't take it seriously, but shit like Berserk and HxH are on a completely different level.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Prince Vegeta always complaining about Guts crotch
> 
> It's a medieval manga, using a codpiece is expected.


K


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> During my first or second read-through I thought Berserk was the height of human creative accomplishment. It's still way up there among things like the Three Kingdoms epic, the Sistine Chapel, and Michael Jackson's thriller.
> 
> Guts is easily 50% of what makes Berserk great. His character is as deep as the ocean, and my appreciation for him goes beyond this poll. I'm simply grateful that he exists and that I have discovered him.
> 
> ...


Tho I'm sure that Guts genuinely hates Griffith at this point and doesn't just see a wayward friend anymore.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Since this is about "Husbando," vote for the guy that actually has a good romance arc.



Is that two guys?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Is that two guys?


no... 


but he got raped by a man if you must know...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Is that two guys?


Yeah lol 

It's  wax and sad-man


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> You mean the guy that Vegeta now trains with?
> 
> Lel.
> 
> Meanwhile



Uh huh and?

He took his own arm off and he still only came close to hitting that thing because, for some reason, it decided to wait an eternity to just throw him back casually.

If your point is that Guts is willing to lose a limb, Vegeta sacrificed himself completely to try and kill Buu, he has also discarded his pride (which means more to him than his own life) on multiple occasions in order to protect his family.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> no...
> 
> 
> but he got raped by a man if you must know...



Oh it looked like two guys was curious.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Is that two guys?


No. The brown skilled person is a woman.


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Is that two guys?


Guts and Casca(a female)


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Have you voted yet, Ava


He's been MIA ever since he asked me who the girl in my avie was


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh it looked like two guys was curious.


Caska had cut her hair short because she was trying to exclude her feminine features to  be more of a warrior and useful to Griffith.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Luck said:


> He's been MIA ever since he asked me who the girl in my avie was


Isn't she from the Witcher?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> If your point is that Guts is willing to lose a limb, Vegeta sacrificed himself completely to try and kill Buu


that does not count. they know that they can come back to life any time they want....


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> No. The brown skilled person is a woman.





Snake said:


> Guts and Casca(a female)



Oh ok.



Rax said:


> Caska had cut her hair short because she was trying to exclude her feminine features to  be more of a warrior and useful to Griffith.



Oh that sounds so cool. Most women in manga and anime are usually useless.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that does not count. they know that can come back to life any time they want....


Death and sacrifice are literally zero value holders in Dragon Ball


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that does not count. they know that can come back to life any time they want....


To be fair, Vegeta legit went to Hell.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Isn't she from the Witcher?


Yes


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds so cool. Most women in manga and anime are usually useless.


You should read Berserk


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Luck said:


> Yes


I gotta play that game at some point


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> I gotta play that game at some point


Easily one of the best rpgs this decade.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> To be fair, Vegeta legit went to Hell.


For like 2 hours


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that does not count. they know that can come back to life any time they want....



Vegeta had just killed a shit load of innocent people, do you really think that he expected them to bring him back? 

The only reason he IS brought back later is because he was deemed "good" by the dragon (since they only wished for good people to be brought back) and that was due to his efforts after the fact, like dropping his pride and fusing with Goku. Or volunteering as a human punching bag against Kid Buu so Goku could regain his strength.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Luck said:


> Easily one of the best rpgs this decade.


Luckily not many games are coming out this year that I want besides KH3, Jump Force, and Shadows Die Twice.

Might be able to get the Witcher Games and play them before summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Well Vegeta really believed he was gonna meet his end, so his intentions were genuine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

IIRC correctly, "hell" in DB is ridiculous...  

like wasn't Freeza just tied up on a tree ? 
and others were simply in prison or something like that?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Vegeta had just killed a shit load of innocent people, do you really think that he expected them to bring him back?
> 
> The only reason he IS brought back later is because he was deemed "good" by the dragon (since they only wished for good people to be brought back) and that was due to his efforts after the fact, like dropping his pride and fusing with Goku. Or volunteering as a human punching bag against Kid Buu so Goku could regain his strength.


And people just overlook that cause what? Be helped beat Buu?

What everlasting effects for Vegeta publicly murdering a crowd of people for giggles.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> IIRC correctly, "hell" in DB is ridiculous...
> 
> like wasn't Freeza just tied up on a tree ?
> and others were simply in prison or something like that?


A bunch of buff ogres wanting to get fit.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> To be fair, Vegeta legit went to Hell.



Guts did too and he survived on top of that! 

And it was far more terrifying than DB's Hell judging by Freeza's stay there 
*Link Removed*


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> IIRC correctly, "hell" in DB is ridiculous...
> 
> like wasn't Freeza just tied up on a tree ?
> and others were simply in prison or something like that?




He was forced to watch a bunch of fairies parading and partying and shit, which for him was torture considering he's pure evil.


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> For like 2 hours


Most people wouldn't willingly go to hell for a minute. Diminishing or downplaying everything about Vegeta doesn't make Guts look any better.


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Guts did too and he survived on top of that!
> 
> And it was far more terrifying than DB's Hell judging by Freeza's stay there
> *Link Removed*


Hell seems to be subjective. I'm sure Frieza would prefer the company of demons he could endlessly fight compared to flowers and teddy bears.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Guts did too and he survived on top of that!
> 
> And it was far more terrifying than DB's Hell judging by Freeza's stay there
> *Link Removed*


DB's hell is honestly what I'd expect from fucking Spongebob 


Meanwhile just Berserk's entryway to hell is freaky to even look at


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> Most people wouldn't willingly go to hell for a minute. Diminishing or downplaying everything about Vegeta doesn't make Guts look any better.


From what we've seen DB's hell is more annoying than anything.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> IIRC correctly, "hell" in DB is ridiculous...
> 
> like wasn't Freeza just tied up on a tree ?
> and others were simply in prison or something like that?


Everyone has their own personal hell, being tied up and forced to see others happiness was Freeza's


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> DB's hell is honestly what I'd expect from fucking Spongebob
> 
> 
> Meanwhile just Berserk's entryway to hell is freaky to even look at


Looks like something out of Labyrinth to be honest.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> And people just overlook that cause what? Be helped beat Buu?
> 
> What everlasting effects for Vegeta publicly murdering a crowd of people for giggles.



Because he

Acknowledged his mistake.
Sacrificed himself trying to correct it.
Fused with Goku to save his family, despite it being a betrayel of his saiyan pride
Acted as a meat shield to give Goku the time he needed to kill the fucker and save the universe.
They forgave him because redeemed himself by helping to save the universe essentially.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> The CHAD Human
> > 100% Purebred human
> > MAXIMUM limit of human conditioning through willpower and training alone
> > Stands in the face of impossible odds winning through SHEER willpower
> ...




Look at this guys. Having litterally superior genetics. To win the genetic lottery of your race and to be the genetic equivelant of your race's slayer is litterally bieng a virgin.

Look how much sense i make here guys? Bieng inferior is good. Not bieng a litterall evolved god is what it means to be chad instead of bieng one.

I mean look how the virgin god femto evolved from bieng a literal human into a demon god. Litterallu stole guts girl and had literal sex infront of your damn face while staring u into the damm face. This god litterally made your kid his with his chad-ahem i apologize virgin god dna.

But hey femto who litteraly beat down a chad and fucked your offsprings genetics is a virgin. 

Infact this virgin made u even almost a cuck for a moment and forget what he did to your girl.

Its not as if genetics matter or anything when it comes to procreation or whatevs.

To all incels out there. U work hard because u litterally lack the damn goods to slay it. But dont be discouraged. That makes u better then a chad. Even tough its litterally coded into your very bieng that u are inferior, u are actually a chad.

Never forget. Dont be a god. Dont be a literal evolved monkey god guys. 

Genetics is but a social construct.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

what was Vegeta's hell? I can't remember 
it's been a long time since I watched DB.. :V


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Because he
> 
> Acknowledged his mistake.
> Sacrificed himself trying to correct it.
> ...


You really shouldn't reply to him. For some reason he's on a giant hate crusade against Vegeta and nothing will convince him at all.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Looks like something out of Labyrinth to be honest.


A giant corpse centipede comes out of the vortex to take people to hell.

You're then merged with it to aid in taking the next down to continue the cycle


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what was Vegeta's hell? I can't remember
> it's been a long time since I watched DB.. :V


I don't think they ever showed it during the anime. They showed it slightly in the Janemba movie, but it wasn't anything serious. Though, the movie isn't canon.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what was Vegeta's hell? I can't remember
> it's been a long time since I watched DB.. :V


I got a panel of it 

One second


Here


*Spoiler*: __ 



His hell is being mocked by the Pinnacle of Shonen rivals


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> You should read Berserk



Fuck that its to damn long.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah, Vegeta did something nice after publicly killing a crowd of people for fun.

All is forgiven in a day


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> To be fair, Vegeta legit went to Hell.


Didn't Enma preserve his body and prevent him from going to Hell as a backup plan against Buu?  Or was that filler? 



Aphrodite said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds so cool. Most women in manga and anime are usually useless.


 
Caska is legitimately one of the most beautiful women in anime/manga ever.  And actually useful, so...bonus points.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Fuck that its to damn long.


it took me 6 days to finish it... 

(of course I wasn't reading it 24/7 ck)


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Fuck that its to damn long.


It's worth it.

Look at this MC


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Didn't Enma preserve his body and prevent him from going to Hell as a backup plan against Buu?  Or was that filler?
> 
> 
> 
> Caska is legitimately one of the most beautiful women in anime/manga ever.  And actually useful, so...bonus points.



I agree she is pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Didn't Enma preserve his body and prevent him from going to Hell as a backup plan against Buu?  Or was that filler?
> 
> 
> 
> Caska is legitimately one of the most beautiful women in anime/manga ever.  And actually useful, so...bonus points.


That dark skin and dem thighs


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it took me 6 days to finish it...
> 
> (of course I wasn't reading it 24/7 ck)





Rax said:


> It's worth it.
> 
> Look at this MC



I dont like reading. I only read manga's when a anime i love isnt finished so i read it to see how it ends.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2019)

They're both awesome, but I went with Guts here.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont like reading. I only read manga's when a anime i love isnt finished so i read it to see how it ends.


don't think the anime will give Berserk manga justice tbh. There is a great effort put into the drawings. 

But I can understand your point...


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Yeah, Vegeta did something nice after publicly killing a crowd of people for fun.
> 
> All is forgiven in a day



Saving the entire fucking universe (and helping to bring the people he killed back in the process) means nothing then I guess. 

Whatever dude.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds so cool. Most women in manga and anime are usually useless.


Unless she is bulma 

Who can create time machines


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Didn't Enma preserve his body and prevent him from going to Hell as a backup plan against Buu?  Or was that filler?
> 
> 
> 
> Caska is legitimately one of the most beautiful women in anime/manga ever.  And actually useful, so...bonus points.


A lot of DBZ is filler. You should ask someone that has read the manga.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont like reading. I only read manga's when a anime i love isnt finished so i read it to see how it ends.


As I said, it's worth it, Ungoliant.

Berserk is majestic experience.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont like reading. I only read manga's when a anime i love isnt finished so i read it to see how it ends.


Watch the '97 series.


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Whenever I think of Guts the first thing that comes to mind is this scene


Just.... fuck, man. This is one of my favorite scenes in manga. It's so touching and poignant. Guts may be a severely flawed and fucked up person, but deep down he's a sweet kind boi. Like Skull Knight (--> ) said, his heart is pure, though he walks a dark path.

Can't say Vegeta has anything that puts him above for me personally

Though they're both great


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Saving the entire fucking universe (and helping to bring the people he killed back in the process) means nothing then I guess.
> 
> Whatever dude.


 All he did was be Goku's towel boy


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Unless she is bulma
> 
> Who can create time machines



I dont mean every female is useless.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts has more character in the first handful of characters than all of DB does for Vegeta 

This page gave so much about his character.

The realization of the fact he can't bring others into his hellish journey since they end up dead in the process. Even that day when he tried to steer people away from him he took a chance to accept their kindness and it resulted in the old man and that young woman dead.

Guts at the same time acknowledging he can't let their deaths get to him or else he'd never be able to do anything since they weren't the first or last that would be dead due to him even if he didn't want it to happen, while at the same time having internal emotional and spiritual pains because their deaths due to him DO get to him but he has to fight through it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> All he did was be Goku's towel boy



Did you miss the part where he fused with him?

Because without that, Buuhan would have won.

Or the part where he gave Goku the time to regain his energy/charge the spirit bomb, using himself as a human punching bag?

Because without Vegeta, Buu would have just killed Goku and that would have been GG. 

No Vegeta = Buu wins no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Did you miss the part where he fused with him?
> 
> Because without that, Buuhan would have won.
> 
> ...


So be Goku's assistant?

And clearly not since more powerful entities than Buu existed out in the Universe.

This new Galactic Patrol pleb would've taken care of him since he can apparently move faster than current base Goku and Vegeta


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Did you miss the part where he fused with him?
> 
> Because without that, Buuhan would have won.
> 
> ...


Stop replying to him.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont like reading. I only read manga's when a anime i love isnt finished so i read it to see how it ends.



Then I recommend the 1997 Berserk, which is the most well-made in terms of character depiction. It's actually quite self-contained thematically, so you can even treat it as complete.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Yeah, Vegeta did something nice after publicly killing a crowd of people for fun.
> 
> All is forgiven in a day



What's even more hilarious is that the Z Fighters were all cool with Geets (even Piccolo after he fused w/ Nail!) after he smugly admitted those Namekians he killed never got revived because Geets was no longer a henchman of Freeza when that happened. So in the manga, all the Namekians were revived, except for the ones Geets killed 




Tayimus said:


> Didn't Enma preserve his body and prevent him from going to Hell as a backup plan against Buu? Or was that filler?



Yes, Uranai Baba even told him that, otherwise he would've went straight to Hell and go through the reincarnation process


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Dragon Ball has very little lasting effects.

The fact death is now meaningless since everyone can be wished back to live is goofy.

Nothing anyone does has lasting effects in Dragon Ball


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Stop arguing with Rax. 

He's a mindless idiot who just comes to DB-related threads to hate/troll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

@Rax, dude, you're becoming a detriment to the cause...


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> @Rax, dude, you're becoming a detriment to the cause...


Only to weak DB plebs who are salty the fact their basic tier manga is being exposed


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts up by 5 votes?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> Stop replying to him.



Don't worry I'm done.

I just find it hilarious how desperate Rax is to downplay Vegeta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

>Basic tier manga
>Fairy Tail set
Goodness.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> >Basic tier manga
> >Fairy Tail set
> Goodness.


Happy has more character than Goku.

Otherwise stay on topic to either DB or Berserk, fella


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah we need some kind of note.

*Note: Only one Guts fan around here is a rabid Vegeta hater.*

There's a time and a place for good old muscular brawling and fused powerups. Guts isn't a substitute for Vegeta.
But Berserk is a really good series. Check it out. Seriously!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I mean

Basically any BIG mainstream shonen is pretty standard tier anime.

Dragon Ball is like Pokemon, Digimon, and Yu-Gi-Oh! in the fact they're pretty much base roots starter anime.

Berserk is for more seasoned people


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah we need some kind of note.
> 
> *Note: Only one Guts fan around here is a rabid Vegeta hater.*
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, Vegeta is a cool character.

But he can't compare to Guts


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

You know someone is fucking annoying when they make you want to vote for another character just because they are obnoxious in downplaying another.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You know someone is fucking annoying when they make you want to vote for another character just because they are obnoxious in downplaying another.



I wonder if that's actually Rax's plan


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Happy has more character than Goku.
> 
> Otherwise stay on topic to either DB or Berserk, fella


, you're making regret voting for Guts


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> Hell seems to be subjective. I'm sure Frieza would prefer the company of demons he could endlessly fight compared to flowers and teddy bears.



Yeah, I also think purgatory in Dragon Ball seems to be tailored to the individual. As a being of pure evil, Freeza is surrounded by teddy bears and fairies, joy and love. A more "normal" bad person like Vegeta would probably see more typical things, like scary demons and fire. Alas, we'd never know what Hell truly looks like as Freeza was the only character shown there. Though, it might give you an idea how Hell in DB looks like, it also meshes well with the reincarnation process Piccolo told Vegeta.


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Well, time to give Berserk a second read through. This and HxH are the only mangas I'd ever consider actually purchasing.


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Yeah, I also think purgatory in Dragon Ball seems to be tailored to the individual. As a being of pure evil, Freeza is surrounded by teddy bears and fairies, joy and love. A more "normal" bad person like Vegeta would probably see more typical things, like scary demons and fire. Alas, we'd never know what Hell truly looks like as Freeza was the only character shown there. Though, it might give you an idea how Hell in DB looks like, it also meshes well with the reincarnation process Piccolo told Vegeta.


That's DB's problem, it only ever scratches the surface level of its universe without ever or rarely digging deep into the lore/universe.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> , you're making regret voting for Guts


One can never regret Guts or Berserk.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> I wonder if that's actually Rax's plan


Fragile snowflakes are too afraid of the truth


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Fragile snowflakes are too afraid of the truth


Rax do us all a favor





Shut the fuck up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Boi, this thread...

Good thing I don't have anything planned today. This is premiun entertainment


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Rax do us all a favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me, pleb


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Make me, pleb


>make me

Did you just get out of high school or something?

Oh and thanks for the neg, not like it did much anyway but showing me how butthurt my one comment made you is nice to know.


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> During my first or second read-through I thought Berserk was the height of human creative accomplishment. It's still way up there among things like the Three Kingdoms epic, the Sistine Chapel, and Michael Jackson's thriller.
> 
> Guts is easily 50% of what makes Berserk great. His character is as deep as the ocean, and my appreciation for him goes beyond this poll. I'm simply grateful that he exists and that I have discovered him.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >make me
> 
> Did you just get out of high school or something?
> 
> Oh and thanks for the neg, not like it did much anyway but showing me how butthurt my one comment made you is nice to know.


Nothing to enforce your low tier post?

You're as effective as Vegeta


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Dude, I'm _trying_ to be deep and philosophical here.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Nothing to enforce your low tier post?
> 
> You're as effective as Vegeta


>fan of fairy tail
>calling anything low tier


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Dude, I'm _trying_ to be deep and philosophical here.


Guts is deep.

But don't forget he's a bad ass 

That arc really showed a lot of Guts' softer sides that he has to forcefully push aside due his brand and the effects he has on others


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >fan of fairy tail
> >calling anything low tier


I ask politely that you stay on topic of the thread


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

get your shit together people... :V


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Snake said:


> That's DB's problem, it only ever scratches the surface level of its universe without ever or rarely digging deep into the lore/universe.



You know what rubs more salt to the wound? Super Dragon Ball Heroes at least is trying to expand upon the Dragon World and introduce us to different universes, and Heroes is one big glorified fanfiction. I honestly expected when DB got revived that it would fix its mistakes and tread upon areas that never got explored, but nah, we go back to basics. Same with the Broly movie when it was first announced, I expected a Saiyan origin story that explores the first Super Saiyan, but it was nothing but fighting and some comedy here and there. Oh well...


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> get your shit together people... :V


You're right.

I'll ignore him for now on.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> You know what rubs more salt to the wound? Super Dragon Ball Heroes at least is trying to expand upon the Dragon World and introduce us to different universes, and Heroes is one big glorified fanfiction. I honestly expected when DB got revived that it would fix its mistakes and tread upon areas that never got explored, but nah, we go back to basics. Same with the Broly movie when it was first announced, I expected a Saiyan origin story that explores the first Super Saiyan, but it was nothing but fighting and some comedy here and there. Oh well...


Brutal


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Reported


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 6, 2019)

one of the greatest protagonists of all time nothing more to be said.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Shinobu Sensui, another GOAT.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> one of the greatest protagonists of all time nothing more to be said.


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax stop picking fights with everyone in this thread


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> Rax stop picking fights with everyone in this thread


Only villains pick fights with a Hero


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


>


surprised this is even close

this vegeta bandwagon shit that bad?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

@Santi


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Whether you vote for Vegeta or Guts
we can all agree that we hate rax


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

*FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z!!!


*


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Whether you vote for Vegeta or Guts
> we can all agree that we hate rax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> surprised this is even close
> 
> this vegeta bandwagon shit that bad?


He's an inspiration to towel boys everywhere.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

NW said:


> Boi, this thread...
> 
> Good thing I don't have anything planned today. This is premiun entertainment



Really, this is the best thread I've been on for a while 

Great way to start a new year with


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

I think it’s time you vote for Vegeta just so Rax can’t have his way


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Santi



I can’t decide.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> I can’t decide.


let's us decide for you then...
.
..
...
Guts...


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Guts failed completely to protect his woman from another man
> 
> 
> 
> Get that loser out of here.



Bruh 

Vegeta ain't even the man if his own series

throw him away with the other deuteragonists


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> I can’t decide.



Weren’t you like the creator of the original Vegeta FC


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> I think it’s time you vote for Vegeta just so Rax can’t have his way


I don't want to come to a decision based solely on the annoyance of a shitty poster. Both Guts and Vegeta deserve better than that.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Time to put Geets in his rightful place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done, may Guts save NF


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> I can’t decide.


You voted for Vegeta in quarterfinals VS Dante, now he needs to take the gold


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> I can’t decide.


Santismo

You're one of my favorite people on all of NF

Guts is the right choice


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

@The Supreme God GODSPEED 
@Pilaf 
@Claudio Swiss 

*V*ote


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Santi said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t decide.
> ...


_Do what must be done..._


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You voted for Vegeta in quarterfinals VS Dante, now he needs to take the gold


Was it you or someone else
who said s/he will vote for Guts so itashit won't lose to a loser?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Was it you or someone else
> who said s/he will vote for Guts so itashit won't lose to a loser?


I don't think it was me who said that


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I don't think it was me who said that


I see... 

but deep down you probably believe the same thing nonetheless... 
So vote for Guts, so Itashit can rest in peace knowing that he did not lose to a loser at least...


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Weren’t you like the creator of the original Vegeta FC



Not quite, I’m just the current owner.


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2019)

I’ve decided.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’ve decided.


?


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’ve decided.


Even if you betrayed your heart, it still says something that Guts nearly convinced the owner of the Vegeta FC to forsake the prince of no one.


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @redrum
> @Hachibi
> @WorldsStrongest
> @ShieldsPlus



i'm the one who nommed guts in the first place

i gotta stick with the black swordsman


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

redrum said:


> i'm the one who nommed guts in the first place
> 
> i gotta stick with the black swordsman


This is worth a rep


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 6, 2019)

This is tough


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

​


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> This is tough


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Even if you betrayed your heart, it still says something that Guts nearly convinced the owner of the Vegeta FC to forsake the prince of no one.



Berserk is the greatest manga experience in my life, it’d be unusual to not reserve some bias for _THE STRUGGLER._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Santi said:


> Berserk is the greatest manga experience in my life, it’d be unusual to not reserve some bias for _THE STRUGGLER._


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm actually surprised that Guts is still in the lead


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> I'm actually surprised that Guts is still in the lead


Quality will prevail !


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2019)

62-60


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 6, 2019)

>Only people defending Guts are a FT fanboy and some dude that unironically likes Bakugo


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> >Only people defending Guts are a FT fanboy and *some dude that unironically likes Bakugo*


If you participated in the BnHA Section, you'd know the backstory behind my avatar.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

How come you never bother to vote despite making a thread in the Lounge every other day? @DemonDragonJ


----------



## Six (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> If you participated in the BnHA Section, you'd know the backstory behind my avatar.


>Boku No Pico Academia


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> How come you never bother to vote despite making a thread in the Lounge every other day? @DemonDragonJ



Because I post only in threads that actually interest me.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because I post only in threads that actually interest me.


I said vote, not post. Who do you like more?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> If you participated in the BnHA Section, you'd know the backstory behind my avatar.


Lore 2deep4me


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I said vote, not post. Who do you like more?



I know very little about Guts, so it would not be a fair question for me to answer.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2019)

We’ve taken Vegeta this far. Against all trolls and all odds. We can’t lose now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

God Movement said:


> We’ve taken Vegeta this far. Against all trolls and all odds. We can’t lose now


The Yakuza are awakening AT LAST

Your time of reign and the age of the Corp has come to an end

We RULE this forum now and WE make the rules​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know very little about Guts, so it would not be a fair question for me to answer.


If you know more about  vegeta then vote for him


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> ​The Yakuza are awakening AT LAST
> 
> Your time of reign and the age of the Corp has come to an end
> 
> We RULE this forum now and WE make the rules​


Stfu


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because I post only in threads that actually interest me.


You should check Berserk out.


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Seiko said:


> Seinen > shonen


That's a stupid generalization

I can name shounen that rip Tokyo Ghoul and current Berserk to shreds 

Though in this instance you are correct


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> You should check Berserk out.



I would like to, except that I am making an effort to not follow any more manga, anime, or other ongoing series, once all those that I am currently following end.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Stfu



​


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would like to, except that I am making an effort to not follow any more manga, anime, or other ongoing series, once all those that I am currently following end.


If u like guys who wear panties on top of their pants then berserk is the right anime for you


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> How come you never bother to vote despite making a thread in the Lounge every other day? @DemonDragonJ


You mean the KCC?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If u like guys who wear panties on top of their pants then berserk is the right anime for you



I do not; I like series with action and adventure, but also with well-developed characters and a story that is actually interesting, such as _Death Note, Code Geass,_ or _Hellsing._


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If u like guys who wear panties on top of their pants then berserk is the right anime for you


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> ​The Yakuza are awakening AT LAST
> 
> Your time of reign and the age of the Corp has come to an end
> 
> We RULE this forum now and WE make the rules​


I knew it was wise to blast River in the Desert when Guts was trailing by a point


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If u like guys who wear panties on top of their pants then berserk is the right anime for you


now you're just trying too hard


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> ​The Yakuza are awakening AT LAST
> 
> Your time of reign and the age of the Corp has come to an end
> 
> We RULE this forum now and WE make the rules​




How the fuck are u more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) then i am?


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not; I like series with action and adventure, but also with well-developed characters and a story that is actually interesting, such as _Death Note, Code Geass,_ or _Hellsing._


Ignore him DDJ.

Read Berserk when u have the chance. The characters are complex, the world is astonishing, the story is intricate and the fights are as badass as they come. Easily one of the best works in the fantasy genre out there.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Luck said:


> Read Berserk when u have the chance. The characters are complex, the world is astonishing, the story is intricate and the fights are as badass as they come. Easily one of the best works in the fantasy genre out there.



I shall see what I can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> This is tough


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


>


So there you are the legendary warrior of space.


What took you so long


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> So there you are the legendary warrior of space.
> 
> 
> What took you so long





be right back

reading the pathetic and pitiful posts from the guts fanz


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> be right back
> 
> reading the pathetic and pitiful posts from the guts fanz


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

''b-b-b-but guts overcomes every danger with sheer human skilz''

n i g ga plz

vegeta can ki flex the entire berserk verse, in a second


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> ''b-b-b-but guts overcomes every danger with sheer human skilz''
> 
> n i g ga plz
> 
> vegeta can ki flex the entire berserk verse, in a second


Vegeta can't even beat a purple furry and gets one upped by a low born with the IQ of a child every day


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2019)

damn, its a 2 vote difference yet again


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 6, 2019)

Berserk is fun at all. But sometimes it looks as if Dracula just oofed all over some poor maiden woman.


Like seriously some pages are just all blood.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


>





Millón Vasto said:


> Berserk is fun at all. But sometimes it looks as if Dracula just oofed all over some poor maiden woman.
> 
> 
> Like seriously some pages are just all blood.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

vegeta vs spike 


> the cuikuza corp summons 70% of the forum and they still got dirty firework'd 


vegeta vs dante


> the cuikuza corp summons 80% of the forum and they still got dirty firework'd 




vegeta vs zoro


> zoro got buried even worse than spike and dante


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2019)

RH actually shilling something good for once.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

redrum said:


> damn, its a 2 vote difference yet again



The Guts Squad ain't even reached our final form yet

Besides let the Corp have their moment

Their Prince of No One will inevitably FALL to the might of the Black Swordsman
​


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I had a very hard time to vote because I like both Guts and Vegeta and couldn't decide so I thought I'll flip a coin to 3 wins. Vegeta won 3-2 so he gets my vote



The mathematical method.



Tayimus said:


> By "bit of a dick," you of course mean literal .



I was referring to in his relationship specifically. In his warrior's life he's a proud asshole, emphasis on the Proud emphasis on the Asshole.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 6, 2019)

Why is this still called a "husbando" tournament anyways
i doubt having a guy that's cursed to have demons eternally search him to kill him or a dude that leaves his family to train and has to fight universal threats on a regular basis as your husband would be a good life decision


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 6, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> Why is this still called a "husbando" tournament anyways
> i doubt having a guy that's cursed to have demons eternally search him to kill him or a dude that leaves his family to train and has to fight universal threats on a regular basis as your husband would be a good life decision



I've said it before but.

Next time we need to actually get girls/gays etc.

Make it a true husbando tournament.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Jake CENA 
@tacomansir 
@SonOfMan 
@jayjay³² 


The prince needs you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

guts: ''imma go berserk and slay




















some building sized monsters!''



vegeta: ''imma go majin mode












and nuke some solar systems''

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Jan 6, 2019)

I find the unwarranted provoking done by some people in this thread pathetic. 

Can you not just vote for your favorite without going at each other's throats?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

c'mon guys, we all know who the true black swordsman is!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Begita-sama solos. Guts can fuck himself.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> I was referring to in his relationship specifically. In his warrior's life he's a proud asshole, emphasis on the Proud emphasis on the Asshole.


What?  Bro, how can you be talking about Vegeta's relationship with Bulma, and then bring up Guts' loss of control?  You do remember that Vegeta actually _resented_ how Bulma and Trunks had made him soft?  He actually threw himself into Babidi's thrall to cast off the chains that believed Bulma and Trunks had placed upon him.

Guts lost control after fighting creatures of darkness every night for two years straight, seeing and having to do things that tore at his own sanity, and _finally_ being around his beloved.  And the dude almost immediately regained his control and has since devoted his entire life, death, and after-life to Caska.  All jokes aside, the two do not compare, in any sense of the word.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> c'mon guys, we all know who the true black swordsman is!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You're fired


----------



## nobody (Jan 6, 2019)

I am the tie breaker.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> guts: ''imma go berserk and slay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>Picks power levels instead of character writing and depth


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> Why is this still called a "husbando" tournament anyways
> i doubt having a guy that's cursed to have demons eternally search him to kill him or a dude that leaves his family to train and has to fight universal threats on a regular basis as your husband would be a good life decision



Well, I think Kenshin is the most husband material out of all the chars people nominated and arguably the best father there is in an action manga so I'd rather him being in the finals than either Guts or Vegeta 

Too bad he had to face Vegeta and this became a most badass character contest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

cobeard said:


> I am the tie breaker.


Make the right choice


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts girlfriend got tentacle raped right in front of him with some jolly, unwanted audience. And Guts can’t do nothing about it! 

Said girlfriend got traumatized and turned into a retard and it needed a decade for her to restore her sanity


----------



## nobody (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Make the right choice



Db is the only thing that interest me currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Well, I think Kenshin is the most husband material out of all the chars people nominated and arguably the best father there is in an action manga so I'd rather him being in the finals than either Guts or Vegeta
> 
> Too bad he had to face Vegeta and this became a most badass character contest


I probably would have chosen Kenshin as well.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2019)

Vegeta the male Tsundere with a heart of gold . MY BULMA!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

@Dante @Action Hero @Gunstarvillain @Divell @Cain1234

make your voices count gents, avenge the son of Sparda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Guts girlfriend got tentacle raped right in front of him with some jolly, unwanted audience. And Guts can’t do nothing about it!
> 
> Said girlfriend got traumatized and turned into a retard and it needed a decade for her to restore her sanity



And she still got more dignity than Vegetas wife who is a thot incarnate 

If we were to make a comparison between hip hop and DB

Vegeta would be the Kanye to Bulmas Kim Kardashian

Nygga turned a hoe into a housewife, shoulda taken Snoops advice and let her do what she was born to do


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Vegeta the male Tsundere with a heart of gold . MY BULMA!!!!!!!


Just as Rax's opinion is voided due to the Fairy Tail set, yours is automatically voided for loving Sakura. 



Spider-Man said:


> And she still got more dignity than Vegetas wife who is a thot incarnate
> 
> If we were to make a comparison between hip hop and DB
> 
> ...


I don't really watch DBS, but does Bulma still flirt with dudes?  I seem to remember a scene like that...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> And she still got more dignity than Vegetas wife who is a thot incarnate
> 
> If we were to make a comparison between hip hop and DB
> 
> ...



Bulma never got tentacle raped by a demon. 

Begita-sama risked his life and the entire Earth’s population when Beerus tried to get his hands on Bulma

Guts cried, begged and pleaded while he watched Griffith fuck Casca out of her misery


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

the guts fanz summoned 90% of the forum










and they still lose


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

cobeard said:


> Db is the only thing that interest me currently.


Ewwww


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> the guts fanz summoned 90% of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you hypocrite, I thought you liked Guts 

it's fine that you prefer Vegeta, but it's another to shit on Guts

gloves will come off


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Are you guys really comparing a seinen to a kids shonen?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> the guts fanz summoned 90% of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buts fans are trying so hard


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Just as Rax's opinion is voided due to the Fairy Tail set, yours is automatically voided for loving Sakura.


People fear me in the battledome you will have nightmares if I pull out my ultimate sig.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> you hypocrite, I thought you liked Guts
> 
> it's fine that you prefer Vegeta, but it's another to shit on Guts
> 
> gloves will come off




i like guts

but vegeta is too superior

so simple

nothing personnel, lad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Divell (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry. But this time I'm going with the short stuff.


----------



## Karma (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> does Bulma still flirt with dudes?


She did it once to distract him


----------



## MShadows (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Bulma never got tentacle raped by a demon.
> 
> Begita-sama risked his life and the entire Earth’s population when Beerus tried to get his hands on Bulma
> 
> Guts cried, begged and pleaded while he watched Griffith fuck Casca out of her misery


We gonna play this game?  Vegeta actively helped release the monster that killed Bulma!  That's actual fact.  And then let's not blind ourselves that the sanctity of Bulma's vajayjay is kept by Vegeta.  It's by higher beings in the verse not wanting sloppy seconds.  If they so chose, they could fuck Bulma, and Vegeta wouldn't be able to do a damn thing about it.  Vegeta ain't about to save shit. 



Blade said:


> the guts fanz summoned 90% of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?  Man, LOOK how many people have been summoned for Vegeta!  Dudes are whoring out rep for this man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> What?  Bro, how can you be talking about Vegeta's relationship with Bulma, and then bring up Guts' loss of control?  You do remember that Vegeta actually _resented_ how Bulma and Trunks had made him soft?  He actually threw himself into Babidi's thrall to cast off the chains that believed Bulma and Trunks had placed upon him.
> *
> Guts lost control after fighting creatures of darkness every night for two years straight, seeing and having to do things that tore at his own sanity, and finally being around his beloved.  And the dude almost immediately regained his control and has since devoted his entire life, death, and after-life to Caska.  All jokes aside, the two do not compare, in any sense of the word.*



Boring


----------



## nobody (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Ewwww



You love fairytail ewwww.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Buts fans are trying so hard



Lol at Black Otaku rating this with 'agree' when he was mass tagging people a few pages back


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't make me bring it out!!!


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Lol at Black Otaku rating this with 'agree' when he was mass tagging people a few pages back


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> i like guts
> 
> but vegeta is too superior
> 
> ...


superior in what way exactly

this is not a powerlevel contest, lad


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> superior in what way exactly
> 
> this is not a powerlevel contest, lad



Vegeta is way more iconic than Guts. Only dweebs know who a no namer like guts is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> We gonna play this game?  Vegeta actively helped release the monster that killed Bulma!  That's actual fact.  And then let's not blind ourselves that the sanctity of Bulma's vajayjay is kept by Vegeta.  It's by higher beings in the verse not wanting sloppy seconds.  If they so chose, they could fuck Bulma, and Vegeta wouldn't be able to do a damn thing about it.  Vegeta ain't about to save shit.
> 
> 
> What?  Man, LOOK how many people have been summoned for Vegeta!  Dudes are whoring out rep for this man!



Begita-sama fought anyone who tried to hurt his friends and family.

Guts on the other hand was down on his knees crying like a little bitch while his bestfriend demon impregnated his girlfriend. 

At least Begita-sama married Bulma and had kids. Look at Guts, he’s having sloppy seconds of his bestfriend and cant even bear a child


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> superior in what way exactly
> 
> this is not a powerlevel contest, lad




> superior in every way, a true warrior

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> What?  Man, LOOK how many people have been summoned for Vegeta!  Dudes are whoring out rep for this man!


apparently he didn't notice @Black Otaku resorting to prostitution to get votes

Black Otaku this morning:









:


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Lol at Black Otaku rating this with 'agree' when he was mass tagging people a few pages back


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Begita-sama fought anyone who tried to hurt his friends and family.
> 
> Guts on the other hand was down on his *knees crying like a little bitch while his bestfriend demon impregnated his girlfriend. *
> 
> At least Begita-sama married Bulma and had kids. Look at Guts, he’s having sloppy seconds of his bestfriend and cant even bear a child



This shit really happened?


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I don't really watch DBS, but does Bulma still flirt with dudes?  I seem to remember a scene like that...



She tried to flirt with Zamasu

You'd think being one of the smartest people in her universe she'd come up with smart maneuvers or use one of her inventions to distract Zamasu 

But nope, she's using her body to get out of sticky situations 




Jake CENA said:


> Bulma never got tentacle raped by a demon.



No instead Geets' wife got eaten by a giant pink condom and it's all thanks to his "muh pride" 

At least Guts' wife is safe and sound 



> Begita-sama risked his life and the entire Earth’s population when Beerus tried to get his hands on Bulma



And then he let another man (Goku) walk the walk and save his woman 



> Guts cried, begged and pleaded while he watched Griffith fuck Casca out of her misery



Better cry and keep fighting for the safety of your woman than letting her getting eaten by a giant pink condom


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

>Proceeds to get his ass beat up while a kid like Gohan makes his entire life at that point of hard work a joke


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

@Spider-Man 



you forgot to tag tupac to vote for this thread too


just like you did in the dante thread


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Begita-sama fought anyone who tried to hurt his friends and family.
> 
> *Guts on the other hand was down on his knees crying like a little bitch while his bestfriend demon impregnated his girlfriend. *
> 
> At least Begita-sama married Bulma and had kids. Look at Guts, he’s having sloppy seconds of his bestfriend and cant even bear a child



How can one man be such a cuck


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

gg, berserk fanz


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> She tried to flirt with Zamasu
> 
> You'd think being one of the smartest people in her universe she'd come up with smart maneuvers or use one of her inventions to distract Zamasu
> 
> ...


Vegeta wasnt even there when that happened.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> She tried to flirt with Zamasu
> 
> You'd think being one of the smartest people in her universe she'd come up with smart maneuvers or use one of her inventions to distract Zamasu
> 
> ...



Lmao so its better to go down on your knees and cry while someone rapes your girl than avenging her and help kill the rapist??

Okay!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> How can one man be such a cuck


Go read the events of that and tell me if there's anything in Dragon Ball as intense as the Eclipse in Berserk


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Proceeds to get his ass beat up while a kid like Gohan makes his entire life at that point of hard work a joke





you have a natsu set


you should had been thread banned


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> She tried to flirt with Zamasu
> 
> You'd think being one of the smartest people in her universe she'd come up with smart maneuvers or use one of her inventions to distract Zamasu
> 
> ...


Bulma 100% a THOT


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Yes


Hahahahahahaha.


Who impregnated guts' gf lol

So guts is a step dad lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> How can one man be such a cuck



Guts begged and praid for Begita-sama’s help when all hope was lost but got denied since Guts doesn’t deserve our Prince’s presence


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Begita-sama fought anyone who tried to hurt his friends and family.


Notice you said "fight" and not "kill" or "defeat" cause Vegeta hasn't done that. 



Jake CENA said:


> Guts on the other hand was down on his knees crying like a little bitch while his bestfriend demon impregnated his girlfriend.


Guts "fought," which puts him in the same category as Vegeta, by your standards.  Also, it's Guts' child.  You'd know that if you read the story. 



Jake CENA said:


> At least Begita-sama married Bulma and had kids. Look at Guts, he’s having sloppy seconds of his bestfriend and cant even bear a child




It was _Griffith_ that had sloppy seconds.  Guts is the one that took Caska's virginity.  She couldn't even ride a horse right after he was done with her.  That's what Chads do. 

And Guts probably would have married Caska, but he was too busy killing all the ones that killed his friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> you have a natsu set
> 
> 
> you should had been thread banned


When are you gonna comment on that Lord Drakkon thread you made, little boyyo?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> Who impregnated guts' gf lol
> ...



White Hawk Griffith. He smashed Casca and made her pregnant with a retarded demon egg baby


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Go read the events of that and tell me if there's anything in Dragon Ball as intense as the Eclipse in Berserk



Sorry don't read no name manga/animes. Tell the author whoever he is to get the series clout up and maybe I'll consider it.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Guts begged and praid for Begita-sama’s help when all hope was lost but got denied since Guts doesn’t deserve our Prince’s presence





puar is stronger than guts


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Notice you said "fight" and not "kill" or "defeat" cause Vegeta hasn't done that.
> 
> 
> Guts "fought," which puts him in the same category as Vegeta, by your standards.  Also, it's Guts' child.  You'd know that if you read the story.
> ...




Begita-sama did fought Beerus and used a SSB2 mode. Beerus has thicker plot armor than our Prince so he cannot be killed

Guts can’t even dare hurt Griffith because deep down inside, he’s all over his gay ass. 

Yeah, Guts took Casca’s virginity but Griffith smashed all her holes in one go  and Guts can’t do shit about it!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Meanwhile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> > superior in every way, a true warrior


>in every way 



there's more thematic complixity in Guts' character than the entire DB franchise

I can't take you seriously lmao


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> >in every way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blade only cares about Power levels.

That's why when he tried to do that to me with a character he realized he fucked up, ran away from the thread, and cried for a lock before any of his OBD pals noticed his goof


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Stringer has Guts gotten revenge on the guy that raped his GF?


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> >in every way
> 
> 
> 
> ...








guts may cry, lad


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Stringer has Guts gotten revenge on the guy that raped his GF?


Not yet

But look at this rage


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao so its better to go down on your knees and cry while someone rapes your girl than avenging her and help kill the rapist??
> 
> Okay!



I mean, at least Guts did a better job keeping his girl alive 

And now she's fully back to health thanks to him keeping a watch of her 24/7 so it's all good

Meanwhile our resident Prince let his wife die to a huge pink condom because he was having a midlife crisis 

That might explain the M tatted on his forehead 

M = midlife crisis


----------



## Chloe (Jan 6, 2019)

also
>d*s regular(s) calling [REDACTED] posters manlets
>literally worship a manlet


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> guts may cry, lad


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Meanwhile





you have a natsu set

your opinion doesn't exist, no matter how hard you cry and whine


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Stringer has Guts gotten revenge on the guy that raped his GF?





Blade said:


> guts may cry, lad


man, look at the level of rebuttals and discussion you folks are dishing out

y'all a sad bunch, should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Not yet
> 
> But look at this rage



How long ago in (chapters) did this happen.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> man, look at the level of retorts and discussion you folks are dishing out
> 
> y'all a sad bunch, you should be ashamed of yourselves


Speak for yourself  lol


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> you have a natsu set
> 
> your opinion doesn't exist, no matter how hard you cry and whine


Should I make a Vegeta Vs Lord Drakkon thread?


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> man, look at the level of retorts and discussion you folks are dishing out
> 
> y'all a sad bunch, you should be ashamed of yourselves



Their memes are so lame


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> man, look at the level of retorts and discussion you folks are dishing out
> 
> y'all a sad bunch, you should be ashamed of yourselves




i want to read your full phd worthy essay about guts, do it


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> How long ago in (chapters) did this happen.


This was a while ago.

The guy who did it is the FV.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I mean, at least Guts did a better job keeping his girl alive
> 
> And now she's fully back to health thanks to him keeping a watch of her 24/7 so it's all good
> 
> ...



Being a retard is worse than death 

Guts can’t even bring himself to hate Griffit because he’s his real love! 

Bulma died and got ressurected and was fresh and new, Casca on the other hand was branded by demons and Guts won’t try to fuck her anymore because all he could see was Griffith smashing her! Lmao


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Vegeta is way more iconic than Guts. Only dweebs know who a no namer like guts is.


But since you apparently know who that is doesn't that make you a dweeb as well? 

Also by this logic Rudolph >>>>> Vegeta 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wait I actually agree with that


----------



## Chloe (Jan 6, 2019)

wow i came in here to shitpost not realising how serious you guys are about this


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> i want to read your full phd worthy essay about guts, do it


Didn't Vegeta spend his whole life working for a 4 foot girl voiced lizard who slaughtered his father and whole planet who constantly called him a monkey?

Spouted all of that IMA SUPERSAIYAN junk only to get passed up by  moron low born 

That level of cuckery is extradimensional


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Stringer has Guts gotten revenge on the guy that raped his GF?



No and Guts never will! Guts is secretly in love with Griffith. He already confessed before when they parted ways!


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

@Stringer at the end of the day results are all that matters. The poll will do the talking for me


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2019)

My opinion matters now beware of looking at my posts in public!!!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

NW said:


> But since you apparently know who that is doesn't that make you a dweeb as well?
> 
> Also by this logic Rudolph >>>>> Vegeta
> 
> ...


Any random Pikachu > Vegeta it seems


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Didn't Vegeta spend his whole life working for a 4 foot girl voiced lizard who slaughtered his father and whole planet who constantly called him a monkey?
> 
> Spouted all of that IMA SUPERSAIYAN junk only to get passed up by  moron low born
> 
> That level of cuckery is extradimensional



You mean the same gold lizard who was begging at Begita-sama to spare his life during their rematch? 

Wait you’re a Ferry Tail fan. You are the lowest among the lowest here.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Any random Pikachu > Vegeta it seems



In a popularity contest Pikachu would beat Vegeta. That is obvious he has more clout.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> In a popularity contest Pikachu would beat Vegeta. That is obvious he has more clout.


You need to halt now and go read Berserk


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Speak for yourself  lol





let's tag spike, dante and zoro to vote for guts too


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You mean the same gold lizard who was begging at Begita-sama to spare his life during their rematch?
> 
> Wait you’re a Ferry Tail fan. You are the lowest among the lowest here.


You mean after a million of bullshit power ups he only gets cause he's crying and blabbering while watching Goku get them first?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> i want to read your full phd worthy essay about guts, do it


bruh really, in a thread like this? no way


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Begita-sama did fought Beerus and used a SSB2 mode. Beerus has thicker plot armor than our Prince so he cannot be killed


Excuse me?  And Griffith, a demi-god of the verse, doesn't have plot armor?! 

And what of Buu?  You know, the monster that _ate_ Bulma?!  Oh wait...


And I came across this one by accident--

Not gonna lie, DB does the Saiyan Prince dirty. 




Jake CENA said:


> Guts can’t even dare hurt Griffith because deep down inside, he’s all over his gay ass.


Oh please, Vegeta's the one that thinks about his pride and Goku all the damn time. 




Jake CENA said:


> Yeah, Guts took Casca’s virginity but Griffith smashed all her holes in one go  and Guts can’t do shit about it!


Pfft.  Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade comes off as some fella who gets his anime knowledge from a WatchMojo video 

His knowledge is clearly low if he doubt Guts


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Speak for yourself  lol


stfu, you weren't relevent until daddy Blade showed up

go back to posting lame images nobody cares about


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> You mean after a million of bullshit power ups he only gets cause he's crying and blabbering while watching Goku get them first?



Goku is main character so yes he will get everything first.

Guts is also main character and he gets everything first.

For example:
Casca’s first sex,
Guts first time cucking watching his bestfriend crush fuck Casca


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Excuse me?  And Griffith, a demi-god of the verse, doesn't have plot armor?!
> 
> And what of Buu?  You know, the monster that _ate_ Bulma?!  Oh wait...
> 
> ...



Imagine after all that boasting and training you lose to a green bug man who your rival's 12 year old son beat a much stronger version of?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Goku is main character so yes he will get everything first.
> 
> Guts is also main character and he gets everything first.
> 
> ...


This Vs Vegeta being the servant boy of the person who killed his father, race, and entire planet? 

To serve someone who's destroyed your life that badly 

Vegeta is basically Theon Greyjoy


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Excuse me?  And Griffith, a demi-god of the verse, doesn't have plot armor?!
> 
> And what of Buu?  You know, the monster that _ate_ Bulma?!  Oh wait...
> 
> ...



That effort 

Did Guts ever tried to hurt or kill Griffith??  no, because Guts is in love with him! He’s totally gay for Griffith lmao

Majin Buu ate everyone including the strongest character in the series, Gohan. It took Buu to absorb every character in the series to beat up Begita-sama.

Meanwhile, it only took two bended knees for Guts to watch Casca get fuck in all of her glory


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> stfu, you weren't relevent until daddy Blade showed up
> 
> go back to posting lame images nobody cares about


*relevant


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Stringer at the end of the day results are all that matters. The poll will do the talking for me


lmao Otaku you slut 

saving your post for posterity


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> That effort
> 
> Did Guts ever tried to hurt or kill Griffith??  no, because Guts is in love with him! He’s totally gay for Griffith lmao
> 
> ...



Poor guts if i knew his gf was raped by his friend before him.  

I would have voted for guts.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts getting help from a bunch of people that got butthurt by the corp awhile ago Kappa


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> lmao Otaku you slut
> 
> saving your post for posterity


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

How CHAD like

*Link Removed*


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> No and Guts never will! Guts is secretly in love with Griffith. He already confessed before when they parted ways!



I mean, since Guts survived the Eclipse he is immune to fate so anything is possible now

And with the Berserker Armor he might give Griffith a run for his money 

Now Geets on the other hand... He will never get his revenge against Freeza since Goku beat him to it

What's more hilarious is that Goku's cool with Freeza and brought him back to life with Beerus' Seal of Approval!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

red zero, the supporter and lover of cuck tail


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Not to mention Guts has the most bad ass sword in history that's been drenched so deeply with blood from otherworldly creatures that it exists on multiple planes of existence



Meanwhile Vegeta teams up for the trashy ToP with the guy who blew up with planet and laughed about it


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> red zero, the supporter and lover of cuck tail





I notice you never acknowledge the Lord Drakkon thread you goofed up and made


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I mean, since Guts survived the Eclipse he is immune to fate so anything is possible now
> 
> And with the Berserker Armor he might give Griffith a run for his money
> 
> ...


Let's not forget that Goku had dumped Geets even before then for Hit.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> I notice you never acknowledge the Lord Drakkon thread you goofed up and made


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

When's the Lord Drakkon Vs Zeno thread coming, Blade?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> How CHAD like
> 
> *Link Removed*


Go back to your fairy tail


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

I changed my vote Guts out of sympathy!

What a poor beta male cuck!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> So basically 3 Saibaman


Vegeta got ragdolled by Krillin's wife 

A midget without a nose getting a better girl than Vegeta

One that beat the shit out of Vegeta I might add


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

@Stringer 



lad

i am still waiting for that phd worthy essay about guts and his AMAZING character development


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> @Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm waiting for my Lord Drakkon Vs DBS thread


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I mean, since Guts survived the Eclipse he is immune to fate so anything is possible now
> 
> And with the Berserker Armor he might give Griffith a run for his money
> 
> ...



Begita-sama beat Golden Freeza low diff 

Guts will never hurt Griffith unless the latter says “i don’t love you. i never did!” Even then its still a stretch because Guts is too soft for Griffith lol


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> So basically 3 Saibamen




> 3 saibamen


neega

puar can powerbomb guts


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

it's guts favorite letter


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

One Roshi is more than enough to invade Berserk and rape Casca out of spite and cuck Guts again and again


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> > 3 saibamen
> 
> 
> neega
> ...


and Demonbane has a loli who'd manhandle Vegeta 

What's your point ??


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Let's not forget that Goku had dumped Geets even before then for Hit.



What makes it even more funnier is how Geets reacted after Goku's battle against Hit! 

Like a possessive housewife who's ready to bite any woman who dares talking with her man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> So basically 3 Saibamen





Blade said:


> > 3 saibamen
> 
> 
> neega
> ...


This dude talking about power levels.  All the power and saiyan pride means shit when it counts.

Buu kills Bulma.  Vegeta can't do shit about it.
Beerus slaps Bulma.  Vegeta can't do shit about it.
Freiza kills Bulma.  Vegeta can't do shit about it.

If it wasn't for Dragon Balls, it'd be a disgrace to have Vegeta this far into a Husbando Tournament.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> What makes it even more funnier is how Geets reacted after Goku's battle against Hit!
> 
> Like a possessive housewife who's ready to bite any woman who dares talking with her man






> hit


the neega who makes alien donuts now? 


blue evolution vegeta could dirty firework him


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Funny how when faced with people talking about character depth , art , and writing and all DB fans can say is "POWAHLEVULZ"


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts was never pinned down by demons. Guts allowed himself to go down on his knees because he was under the impression that Griffith would let him suck his cock but in reality it was a cucking of a lifetime!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Funny how when faced with people talking about character depth , art , and writing and all DB fans can say is "POWAHLEVULZ"



Character, depth, art?? Surely that’s not Ferry Tail. Its literally cancer in written form. Mashima should be hanged for this crime.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

super cuck goddo guts vs griffithrus - the final battle of berserk


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh and Dragon Ball was the only reason why other mangakas even do their job in the first place


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 6, 2019)

Vegeta making that comeback


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2019)

Who is the better man, the one that lets you get raped or the one that completely neglects you for his homoerotic crush...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> @Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro the only thing you understand are powerlevels

how could you possibly understand a throrough analysis of Guts' character, be real


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> Vegeta making that comeback



You’re welcome!


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Guts was never pinned down by demons. Guts allowed himself to go down on his knees because he was under the impression that Griffith would let him suck his cock but in reality it was a cucking of a lifetime!


Bruh, that's a little too imaginative.  Something you wanna tell us about yourself...?


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Oh and Dragon Ball was the only reason why other mangakas even do their job in the first place





tori still gets billions by drawing a character, once upon a decade and still remaining the shonen emperor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Guts is as deep as Goblin Slayer

Muh emotions!


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Krory said:


> Who is the better man, the one that *lets* you get raped or the one that completely neglects you for his homoerotic crush...
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Dafuq?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Bruh, that's a little too imaginative.  Something you wanna tell us about yourself...?



It was heavily implied several times in the manga that Guts is in love with Griffith


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> It was heavily implied several times in the manga that Guts is in love with Griffith


No, again you have shit backwards.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> bro the only thing you understand are powerlevels
> 
> how could you possibly understand a throrough analysis of Guts' character, be real




neega

i am 10 steps ahead of each of you little lads, and you know it

i play you like kubo was playing his entire series


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> No, again you have shit backwards.



Both of them are in love with each other and both are playing hard to get


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> > hit
> 
> 
> the neega who makes alien donuts now?
> ...



Hit will come back stronger once he's done training with Vados

Hit will always improve as proven with his fight against Dyspo and Jiren!


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Both of them are in love with each other and both are playing hard to get


I don't see Guts fucking Caska and thinking about Griffith.  Griffith fucked both Caska AND Charlotte, and all he could think about was Guts.  Dude spent years in a dungeon thinking about Guts.  There's nothing pointing from Guts to Griffith in a romantic sense.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Hit will come back stronger once he's done training with Vados
> 
> Hit will always improve as proven with his fight against Dyspo and Jiren!





that's a nice dream and all



but that's current hit


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Hit will come back stronger once he's done training with Vados
> 
> Hit will always improve as proven with his fight against Dyspo and Jiren!
> [LINKHL]373343[/LINKHL]
> [LINKHL]373344[/LINKHL]


The fact that Real Body Hit isn't on this poll in place of Guts or Vegeta is disgraceful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I don't see Guts fucking Caska and thinking about Griffith.  Griffith fucked both Caska AND Charlotte, and all he could think about was Guts.  Dude spent years in a dungeon thinking about Guts.  There's nothing pointing from Guts to Griffith in a romantic sense.



Read between the lines. Do you think anyone would still read Berserk if the author draws Guts day dreaming about Griffith?


----------



## Ignition (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Both of them are in love with each other and both are playing hard to get



Nah at this point that sounds like what you actually want to happen  are we reading the same manga?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Nah at this point that sounds like what you actually want to happen  are we reading the same manga?



Yes we are!


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm curious as to what Dragon Ball fans do when faced with series with higher power levels


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> This dude talking about power levels.  All the power and saiyan pride means shit when it counts.
> 
> Buu kills Bulma.  Vegeta can't do shit about it.
> Beerus slaps Bulma.  Vegeta can't do shit about it.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Read between the lines. Do you think anyone would still read Berserk if the author draws Guts day dreaming about Griffith?


Present the lines so I can read through them, then.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Prince
> 
> Of a race of what? 3 people?



As Freeza said it best




All hail Vegeta Prince of No One 

I'm starting to think there's a reason why Freeza's family is called Cold


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I'll just make sure to counter that with a rep 

Also Vegeta cries when he doesn't get power ups.

This literally Vegeta talking to Toriyama about Goku in each arc


----------



## Stringer (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> neega
> 
> *i am 10 steps ahead of each of you little lads, and you know it*
> 
> i play you like kubo was playing his entire series


boi you trippin 

your cheerleading squad at the DB section have given you delusions of grandeur 

your ego is out of control


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Prince
> 
> Of a race of what? 3 people?


Respect that title next time you are trying to troll the DB section and make a joke out of yourself, Red Hero


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Respect that title next time you are trying to troll the DB section


Yeah, what a majestic ruler


"WHY DOES KAKAROT GET ALL THE POWER UPS?!?!? WAAAAAAAA!!!"
*Link Removed*


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

It's chucklesome the importance of power levels to Dragon Ball Fans

Even funnier when out of big mainstream anime booming over seas like DB, Pokemon, Digimon, and Yu-Gi-Oh! it's Dragon Ball that has the lowest power levels out of the four


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Yeah, what a majestic ruler
> 
> 
> "WHY DOES KAKAROT GET ALL THE POWER UPS?!?!? WAAAAAAAA!!!"
> *Link Removed*


Did you vote for Goku earlier in the tournament since you seem to like Goku a lot

You don't wanna argue with me when I'm drunk, believe me. 



Stringer said:


> damn, and here I thought we were pals
> 
> I'll remember this Nat


You know we are friends, Stringer, even if we are on different sides when it comes to Vegeta VS Guts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Jan 6, 2019)

@Santoryu, you failed Zoro when I was missing. You are unbelievable.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> damn, and here I thought we were pals
> 
> I'll remember this Nat


She


Nataly said:


> Did you vote for Goku earlier in the tournament since you seem to like Goku a lot
> 
> You don't wanna argue with me when I'm drunk, believe me.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Team Guts 

And don't start stuff with me, Naga


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

jayjay³² said:


> @Santoryu, you failed Zoro *when I was missing*. You are unbelievable.


...I've never seen someone refer to themselves as "missing" before...


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> ...I've never seen someone refer to themselves as "missing" before...


----------



## NO (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> ...I've never seen someone refer to themselves as "missing" before...


Are you on drugs?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

>Voting for a cry baby silver medalist manlet with a receding hairline


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Vegeta got ragdolled by Krillin's wife
> 
> A midget without a nose getting a better girl than Vegeta
> 
> One that beat the shit out of Vegeta I might add


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


>


>Then got his ass mashed by Cell
>Cell who then powered up even further
>Then proceeded to lose to Vegeta's rival's 12 year old kid
>Kid who's a fuckin' nerd

The disgrace


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

jayjay³² said:


> Are you on drugs?


No, but you may say I'm on a natural high. 



Prince Vegeta said:


>


On some real shit, though, I used to get pissed off how Vegeta was alway made to look bad for Goku or Goku's spawn.  Like goddamn...


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Imagine the shock when you help your opponent get a giant power up and then he beats your ass

Jesus


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Then got his ass mashed by Cell
> >Cell who then powered up even further
> >Then proceeded to lose to Vegeta's rival's 12 year old kid
> >Kid who's a fuckin' nerd
> ...


Cell screams vegeta's name before he dies.


Gohan couldnt beat cell without vegeta's help.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Cell screams vegeta's name before he dies.
> 
> 
> Gohan couldnt beat cell without vegeta's help.


It's just like real manga

Vegeta behind the other saiyans


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> It's just like real manga
> 
> Vegeta behind the other saiyans


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

Accept it


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Cell screams vegeta's name before he dies.
> 
> 
> Gohan couldnt beat cell without vegeta's help.


Gohan wouldn't have needed Vegeta's help if Vegeta hadn't gotten all pissy because Cell killed Trunks.

Oh yeah, Cell killed Vegeta's kid, and he couldn't do shit about it.  I forgot about that.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I see you've brought in a nice gif of Vegeta at his utmost skill

Praising the ones who actually do the important things


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the neg, @Prince Vegeta.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Gohan couldnt beat cell without vegeta's help.



You mean after our resident Prince threw a fit and Gohan shielded him against Cell, right?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Accept it


Does the M on his forehead stand for *M A N L E T*?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Thanks for the neg, @Prince Vegeta.


I gotcha


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Thanks for the neg, @Prince Vegeta.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Gohan wouldn't have needed Vegeta's help if Vegeta hadn't gotten all pissy because Cell killed Trunks.
> 
> Oh yeah, Cell killed Vegeta's kid, and he couldn't do shit about it.  I forgot about that.



Just like when Freeza robbed Geets from his planet and killed his parents




He couldn't do anything but cry


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2019)

brb

making dupes


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Just like when Freeza robbed Geets from his planet and killed his parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn!  I forgot all about King Kai fuckin doing a eulogy for this dude.  Fucking lamenting his passing while the guy's still breathing!  Bruh, that's Thanos-I-hope-they-remember-you levels of hilarious!


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

80-80 truly a worthy finals match


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Ya'll are acting like children over a pissing contest. Like goddamn


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 6, 2019)

Even though I have a similar hairline to Vegeta, I gotta go with Guts here. He had more character development in the Golden Age arc alone than Vegeta had had in all the series of DB combined. Plus, Guts is a total badass, fights literal monsters and shit as a human fueled by nothing but rage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Even though I have a similar hairline to Vegeta, I gotta go with Guts here. He had more character development in the Golden Age arc alone than Vegeta had had in all the series of DB combined. Plus, Guts is a total badass, fights literal monsters and shit as a human fueled by nothing but rage.


Is that a Baki avatar?


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Is that a Baki avatar?


Yes, Jack Hammer/Hanma.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Yes, Jack Hammer/Hanma.


It's on my read list for later


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> It's on my read list for later


When are you gonna read ?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> When are you gonna read ?





Tayimus said:


> When are you gonna read ?


It's on my list


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> It's on my read list for later


Watch the original series first, there are no complete scanslations for the first part through the Maximum Tournament arc for the manga. After that pick up with New Grappler Baki manga (or the Baki 2018 Netflix series).


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Watch the original series first, there are no complete scanslations for the first part through the Maximum Tournament arc for the manga. After that pick up with New Grappler Baki manga (or the Baki 2018 Netflix series).


Understood


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> It's on my list


Ok.  Just to let you know, though, it's better than BnHA and Black Clover.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Honestly I am sorta favoring Guts right now but I would not mind a bit of a compromise to get me to side with Vegeta.

Like for example if the mods of this section were to include the MAXIMUM rating here like they do in the OBD to honor the Prince's victory, than I might be convinced to vote for him, because these past threads have shown me how lame it is to rate DBZ posts without it.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Ok.  Just to let you know, though, it's better than BnHA and Black Clover.


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


>


You give me that look, but trust me, I'm not overhyping it.  In fact, someone asked me in the TZKS thread if it was better than Berserk, and I gave a Hard No.

But it _is_ better than DBZ. 



NostalgiaFan said:


> Honestly I am sorta favoring Guts right now but I would not mind a bit of a compromise to get me to side with Vegeta.
> 
> Like for example if the mods of this section were to include the MAXIMUM rating here like they do in the OBD to honor the Prince's victory, than I might be convinced to vote for him, because these past threads have shown me how lame it is to rate DBZ posts without it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 6, 2019)

Gotta go with Vegeta

Guts has issues...

Love Berserk, but I think anyone else who does also love berserk can agree with me that Guts is a bit of a troubled individual

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Honestly I am sorta favoring Guts right now but I would not mind a bit of a compromise to get me to side with Vegeta.
> 
> Like for example if the mods of this section were to include the MAXIMUM rating here like they do in the OBD to honor the Prince's victory, than I might be convinced to vote for him, because these past threads have shown me how lame it is to rate DBZ posts without it.


MAXIMUM is only in DB and OBD, but it came to OBD section because of DB


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> MAXIMUM is only in DB and OBD, but it came to OBD section because of DB


Than why not share it with the lounge if a DBZ character wins best male character here?:gitgud


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> 80-80 truly a worthy finals match



Guts (Yakuza) and Geets (Corp) be going at it at 100% like Asura and Akuma


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 6, 2019)

Liam Obrien is the fucking man


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 6, 2019)

NW said:


>


What's wrong?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Than why not share it with the lounge if a DBZ character wins best male character here?:gitgud


That is an excellent idea


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Gotta go with Vegeta
> 
> *Guts has issues...*
> 
> Love Berserk, but I think anyone else who does also love berserk can agree with me that Guts is a bit of a troubled individual


Excuse me, and *Vegeta* doesn't?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Excuse me, and *Vegeta* doesn't?


Not on Guts level he doesnt 

And not really much of anything of note in Current content

Dude is mostly entirely reformed


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not on Guts level he doesnt
> 
> And not really much of anything of note in Current content
> 
> Dude is mostly entirely reformed


You mean whipped to be a good guy****


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not on Guts level he doesnt
> 
> And not really much of anything of note in Current content
> 
> Dude is mostly entirely reformed


Excuse you?  So you stick with a past version of Guts, blatantly ignoring his character development, but then jump to Vegeta's current version, blatantly ignoring when he was a literal omnicidal maniac?

Good.  Glad we got that clear.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 6, 2019)

I fucks with Guts heavy but I’ll side with the Prince on this one...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Find me a cooler panel in DB


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Dat armor won’t even be enough to protect Guts from a Galick Gun


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> c'mon guys, we all know who the true black swordsman is!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That's OP.


Tayimus said:


> What?  Bro, how can you be talking about Vegeta's relationship with Bulma, and then bring up Guts' loss of control?  You do remember that Vegeta actually _resented_ how Bulma and Trunks had made him soft?  He actually threw himself into Babidi's thrall to cast off the chains that believed Bulma and Trunks had placed upon him.
> 
> Guts lost control after fighting creatures of darkness every night for two years straight, seeing and having to do things that tore at his own sanity, and _finally_ being around his beloved.  And the dude almost immediately regained his control and has since devoted his entire life, death, and after-life to Caska.  All jokes aside, the two do not compare, in any sense of the word.



The whole of my statement is that Vegeta has been constantly improving in his situation. Considering the fact that he was raised as a child soldier in a foreign culture only valuing combat strength him forming a normal relationship is a near miracle.



Spider-Man said:


> And she still got more dignity than Vegetas wife who is a thot incarnate
> 
> If we were to make a comparison between hip hop and DB
> 
> ...



Y'all calling her a thot because she's sexy and she knows it even though she only has two actual relationships in the damn series, but on the real she's her universe's Tony Stark-Shuri fusion. Her tech started off the story and keeps it going.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Dat armor won’t even be enough to protect Guts from a Galick Gun



As if vegeta would need a galic fun. 

Vegeta just being in the same planet with guts is enough for guts to die


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Dat armor won’t even be enough to protect Guts from a Galick Gun





> galick gun








one random ki blast could destroy planets back in the saiyan saga in the toeiland era


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

23rd budokai big green can ki blast the berserk verse to dust


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Dat armor won’t even be enough to protect Guts from a Galick Gun


>Goes for powerlevels over Art, design, story, depth

lel


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> > galick gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a Lord Drakkon Vs Vegeta thread?


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> The whole of my statement is that Vegeta has been constantly improving in his situation. Considering the fact that he was raised as a child soldier in a foreign culture only valuing combat strength him forming a normal relationship is a near miracle.


Aside from the foreign culture, all of this applies to Guts.  Way more even.

But apparently, good ol' Geets gets the pat on the back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2019)

Even if dragonball takes 10 episodes for a planet to blow up within 5 minutes it's still faster than Berserk's releases.
Gotta give it to Vegeta.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Find me a cooler panel in DB



What's more impressive about Berserk is that isn't even Miura's best panel!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> What's more impressive about Berserk is that isn't even Miura's best panel!


Miura is a champion


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Even if dragonball takes 10 episodes for a planet to blow up within 5 minutes it's still faster than Berserk's releases.
> Gotta give it to Vegeta.


It takes long for a chapter because of shit like this--


Rax said:


> Find me a cooler panel in DB





Spider-Man said:


> What's more impressive about Berserk is that isn't even Miura's best panel!



...as well as Miura's curious infatuation with IdolMaster.


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Miura is a champion


Urasawa the GOAT though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

>Vegeta's powers are color changing rainbow forms


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2019)

what round did toguro lose btw?


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

>This low level of action

LEL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Miura is a champion



Miura and Takehiko Inoue are manga gods, they're on a league of their own

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Miura and Takehiko Inoue are manga gods, they're on a league of their own


This thread is like a bunch of Marvel fans saying the MCU > The God Father


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

NW said:


> Urasawa the GOAT though



20th Century Boys 

Monster 

Pluto 

Billy Bat 

Never has this man EVER made a series I don't like. Up there with Miura and Inoue as my favorite mangaka


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


> *Link Removed*


So weak

So simplistic and boring.

MEANWHILE


----------



## Nataly (Jan 6, 2019)

@Fang


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 6, 2019)

I said it once, I see the GOAT, I vote for vegeta simple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

I spy 90 Disappointments within the manga/anime community


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 6, 2019)

Tfw Guts would be too slow to dodge Pui Pui’s hits


----------



## MShadows (Jan 6, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Tfw Guts would be too slow to dodge Pui Pui’s hits


When even Pui Pui is too strong for you


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

> FanZ are resorting to power level comparison when the Guts Squad are talking about art right now

w e w



Rax said:


> I spy 90 Disappointments within the manga/anime community



Don't worry Guts will still catch and win this, gotta let the Corp, DB section and OBD go at it at their 100%

I'm also too lazy to tag right now


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> This thread is like a bunch of Marvel fans saying the MCU > The God Father


Idk if I’d compare an edgy series with a ton of rape in it to an actual masterpiece like The Godfather


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Idk if I’d compare an edgy series with a ton of rape in it to an actual masterpiece like The Godfather


Have you even read Berserk?


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> > FanZ are resorting to power level comparison when the Guts Squad are talking about art right now
> 
> w e w
> 
> ...


Or we gather the DB fans for... The Eclipse


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Or we gather the DB fans for... The Eclipse



I'd get the Behelit


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Blade said:


>


>Chadgeta
>Cried like a baby cause he couldn't get Super Saiyan


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Chadgeta
> >Cried like a baby cause he couldn't get Super Saiyan



Goes to show you know nothing about the series considering that scene was non-canon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Goes to show you know nothing about the series considering that scene was non-canon


*Link Removed*


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Deflects by posting other Gifs. He’s been exposed boys. Go back to the archived FT section


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Deflects by posting other Gifs. He’s been exposed boys. Go back to the archived FT section


Are you telling me I can't find crying Vegeta in canon? 

The dude worked for a 4 foot space lizard as his boy servant after the dude blew up his planet, killed his race, and slaughtered the dude's father

How Chad like


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 6, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Idk if I’d compare an edgy series with a ton of rape in it to an actual masterpiece like The Godfather


Now now no need to talk about Vegeta's losing streak


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


>


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Let's not stop lying to ourselves.  Vegeta is to Frieza, what Griffith was to Gennon. 

Except Vegeta never got his revenge.


----------



## Toph (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Goes to show you know nothing about the series considering *that scene was non-canon*



Huehuehue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Huehuehue



I was talking about the SSJ one


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Huehuehue


Seriously, look at what Vegeta cries about, and look what Guts cries about.  The prince is pathetic in comparison.



Black Otaku said:


> I was talking about the SSJ one


So what?  So he didn't cry like a bitch in one scene.  Okay, he cried like a bitch in another.  Frieza was right.  "Like a bitch."


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> How about a Lord Drakkon Vs Vegeta thread?




why do you keep bringing unrelated characters to the match for a point? can't you prove guts' superiority without relying on fucking power rangers? 

but if we're bringing in characters, let's make a The One King vs Lord Fagkron thread


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Seriously, look at what Vegeta cries about, and look what Guts cries about.  The prince is pathetic in comparison.
> 
> 
> So what?  So he didn't cry like a bitch in one scene.  Okay, he cried like a bitch in another.  Frieza was right.  "Like a bitch."



Yeah and Vegeta later kicked Freeza ass in Super. Meanwhile Guts will never get his revenge *EVER*.


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Frieza was right. "Like a bitch."


frieza never said that


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Yeah and Vegeta later kicked Freeza ass in Super. Meanwhile Guts will never get his revenge *EVER*.


Frieza killed Bulma, and Vegeta never got his revenge!

At least Guts has the excuse that Griffith was in another plane of existence for much of his war on Hell.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Frieza killed Bulma, and Vegeta never got his revenge!
> 
> At least Guts has the excuse that Griffith was in another plane of existence for much of his war on Hell.



Freeza never killed Bulma?

Checkmate


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> frieza never said that


Did you not know that TFS is the best canon? 



Black Otaku said:


> Freeza never killed Bulma?


Frieza destroyed the Earth.  Unless I'm misremembering, Bulma...was on Earth.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Ok, so I double-checked, and Frieza didn't kill Bulma.  Killed Trunks, though.  And Buu still killed Bulma.  And Trunks.  But Geets has to depend on Goku to do the dirty work.  

Bruh isn't even a man.  If it wasn't for Dragon Balls, dude wouldn't even have a family.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2019)

This entire thread


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Did you not know that TFS is the best canon?


imagine relying on fansubs to make a point 



Tayimus said:


> Frieza destroyed the Earth. Unless I'm misremembering, Bulma...was on Earth.


nah she was with the fighters and whis kept them all safe


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> why do you keep bringing unrelated characters to the match for a point? can't you prove guts' superiority without relying on fucking power rangers?
> 
> but if we're bringing in characters, let's make a The One King vs Lord Fagkron thread


Referring to the dudes acting like Power Levels mean something is better.

Come on, Juan. 

Be smarter.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 6, 2019)

Berserk is a great story, but Dragonball reigns supreme for all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Huehuehue


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Aside from the foreign culture, all of this applies to Guts.  Way more even.
> 
> But apparently, good ol' Geets gets the pat on the back.



You can get on man, I already said it, Vegeta is just further along than Guts. I'm not giving credit to Guts for the stuff he hasn't gotten to yet.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 6, 2019)

Going to leave a vote for Vegeta again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

Rax said:


> Referring to the dudes acting like Power Levels mean something is better.


oh rax, don't play dumb, everytime blade posts you quote him immediately talking about drakkon like a crack whore goes after her dealer


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Gogeta said:


> This entire thread



Since you're here maybe you should drop a vote for your 2nd favourite character of all time


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Since you're here maybe you should drop a vote for your 2nd favourite character of all time



Vegetto isn't in the poll


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2019)

Gogeta said:


> Vegetto isn't in the poll



3rd


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> imagine relying on fansubs to make a point


Correction.  Relying on fandubs to make a joke.  Vegeta still cried like a little bitch, that's the point. 



Amatérasu’s Son said:


> You can get on man, I already said it, Vegeta is just further along than Guts. I'm not giving credit to Guts for the stuff he hasn't gotten to yet.


Except the only thing you said that didn't apply to Guts was the different culture. .

But good, you can't logically knock Guts for anything.  Carry on with your delusions of saiyan grandeur.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> 3rd


That's just Gogeta again

Also it doesn't matter, it could've been my most favorite character


Haven't read Berserk yet so i'm not gonna vote not knowing who Guts is



Who gives a shit if these nerds win this or not
As if i'm gonna think Vegeta is less of a character cause some buffoons try to discredit him

And i don't see the point in you or any other Vegeta fan responding to them either

14 fucking pages
And i'm on 50ppp

Whats wrong with all of you

Trying to prove your character's value to random strangers on the internet
This thread truly brought out the autism in a lot of you


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Correction. Relying on fandubs to make a joke. Vegeta still cried like a little bitch, that's the point.


i don't see the problem with crying from vegeta 

how many times did guts cry before the eclipse?

vegeta hadn't cried once in nearly 30 years, and he had his whole race blown the fuck up

that's a point for freeza for breaking the maniac, not one against vegeta


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> oh rax, don't play dumb, everytime blade posts you quote him immediately talking about drakkon like a crack whore goes after her dealer


Because he's a coward who ran from his oopsie


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> i don't see the problem with crying from vegeta
> 
> *how many times did guts cry before the eclipse?*


Twice, I think.  Both of them when he was a child, and just had a traumatic experience, not because he couldn't beat some dude. 



Juan said:


> vegeta hadn't cried once in nearly 30 years, and he had his whole race blown the fuck up
> 
> that's a point for freeza for breaking the maniac, not one against vegeta


Dude cries cause he's about to lose a fight, but doesn't cry when losing his family, his people, his planet...

This is y'all's chosen one.  Get the fuck outta here. 

Side note, what the fuck?!  When did Guts drop eleven votes behind Geets?!


----------



## Juan (Jan 6, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Twice, I think. Both of them he was a child, abd had a traumatic experience, not because he couldn't beat some dude.


hey, i think "not being able to kill/defend against donnovan" (ir whatever the black dude was called) was a pretty big part of his crying 



Tayimus said:


> Dude cries cause he's about to lose a fight, but doesn't cry when losing his family, his people, his planet...


that's just a mark of how scary frieza is my dude


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2019)

Who gives a fuck about crying?

Shinji Ikari cries like a bitch constantly and he's better than both of them.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Juan said:


> hey, i think "not being able to kill/defend against donnovan" (ir whatever the black dude was called) was a pretty big part of his crying


And Guts killed him. 



NW said:


> Who gives a fuck about crying?
> 
> Shinji Ikari cries like a bitch constantly and he's better than both of them.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 6, 2019)

NW said:


> Who gives a fuck about crying?
> 
> Shinji Ikari cries like a bitch constantly and he's better than both of them.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 6, 2019)

Why the dudes with the weird favorite series gotta be on my side?  Y'all making my job harder.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Let's not stop lying to ourselves.  Vegeta is to Frieza, what Griffith was to Gennon.
> 
> Except Vegeta never got his revenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


>


Must we do this again?

It's literally because of divine intervention that Vegeta is alive, and Trunks is alive.  If not, Bulma would already be hopping on some other dude's dick (like she almost did with her own son).  Don't blame me, blame--> 

Side note, I'm gonna turn in for the night.  It was fun bickering with y'all.  Have a good night.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Must we do this again?
> 
> It's literally because of divine intervention that Vegeta is alive, and Trunks is alive.  If not, Bulma would already be hopping on some other dude's dick (like she almost did with her own son).  Don't blame me, blame-->
> 
> Side note, I'm gonna turn in for the night.  It was fun bickering with y'all.  Have a good night.


Doesn't matter he still beat the shit out of him. And it was just plot so goku could kill frieza.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Must we do this again?
> 
> It's literally because of divine intervention that Vegeta is alive, and Trunks is alive.  If not, Bulma would already be hopping on some other dude's dick (like she almost did with her own son).  Don't blame me, blame-->


All that shows is Frieza has to resort to a cheapshot, because Vegeta is far too powerful for him.
Literally all shounen characters would fall to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2019)

After this Freeza knows he can never fuck with Vegeta again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Goes for powerlevels over Art, design, story, depth
> 
> lel



You pretty much started it


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> You pretty much started it


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Doesn't matter he still beat the shit out of him.



And Freeza still killed Geets for choking, that's without mentioning the lizard was too exhausted for using up all his energy to Goku which really shows how much he cares for Geets 

So that makes it another W for the Emperor and another L for the Prince of No One as usual 

With that said I'm gonna be catching Z's as well. Was fun bantering with you lot!


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> And Freeza still killed Geets for choking, that's without mentioning the lizard was too exhausted for using up all his energy to Goku which really shows how much he cares for Geets



You often make valid criticisms of Super and more often than not I agree with them, but this time I think you're reaching. Frieza overestimated himself thinking his new form would be enough to beat them and he didn't need to train it any further after just obtaining it. Don't make it sound like Frieza deliberately used up all his power against Goku because he didn't care about Vegeta. Also consider that before getting to Earth, Frieza had no idea Goku and Vegeta obtained the god forms. Based on what he knew about them, that being that only Goku reached SSJ, he was right in thinking his golden form would be enough for them.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn, what happened here!


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

97 People voted for a poor man's Seto Kaiba


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> 97 People voted for a poor man's Seto Kaiba


Guess what Rax, i've read Berserk.
Guts as he is now, ain't husbando material.


----------



## MShadows (Jan 7, 2019)

I love how a couple of Guts supporters continue to talk shit about Vegeta and act like victims as soon as things don't go their way.

You can bark all you want, but that doesn't hide all the salt behind your posts.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I love how a couple of Guts supporters continue to talk shit about Vegeta and act like victims as soon as things don't go their way.
> 
> You can bark all you want, but that doesn't hide all the salt behind your posts.


This just shows 97 people here lack taste


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 7, 2019)

More than 700 posts huh, I look forward to reading this shit storm tomorrow.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

I still hope Guts wins and won't give up until the end


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> And Freeza still killed Geets for choking, that's without mentioning the lizard was too exhausted for using up all his energy to Goku which really shows how much he cares for Geets
> 
> So that makes it another W for the Emperor and another L for the Prince of No One as usual
> 
> With that said I'm gonna be catching Z's as well. Was fun bantering with you lot!


You went from shit-talking Freeza and praising Vegeta to this? Has Guts really poisoned your mind and pushed you this far


----------



## trance (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> I still hope Guts wins and won't give up until the end



basically my thoughts rn


----------



## trance (Jan 7, 2019)

spidey is just being consistent with vegeta's status as second fiddle


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Revan Reborn said:


> Guess what Rax, i've read Berserk.
> Guts as he is now, ain't husbando material.



Implying he ever was.

Don't get me wrong, Guts is super cool and I love his character for what it is, and husbando material isn't one of those things.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 7, 2019)

Honest to god I don't even register this "husbando" shit and just vote for this like I would any other favorite character poll.

But Vegeta is the more reasonable choice for a husband than Guts, dude became pretty fucking chill for a former genocidal planet destroyer, where as Guts is prime example why we should all be lucky kids are not born in the middle ages.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Goes for powerlevels over Art, design, story, depth
> 
> lel



Stop inserting Ferry Tail here. No one cares lol


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Stop inserting Ferry Tail here. No one cares lol


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

redrum said:


> what round did toguro lose btw?


Preliminaries:


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Preliminaries:


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

@Rax


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Guts is not husband material. He’s only purpose in life is to kill the apostles not raising a child. It would be impossible for him. That’s the sad truth.

/thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2019)

which asshole invited the whole booty blasted meat tug party from the DB section?


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Rax


@Kinjin


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2019)

are ppl actually dumb enough to think this is a legit husbando tournament??


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

A said:


> More than 700 posts huh, I look forward to reading this shit storm tomorrow.



I think it's time you got revenge on the Guts fans that laughed in your face as they gang piled on itachi


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jan 7, 2019)

Well I finally cast my vote. Was not easy and there are still certain things that make me like Guts over Vegeta, but I have to give my vote to the character that feels like he already has a complete character arc where as Guts still needs his to finish(which is to say, not until after I am dead).



And now you Bejita fans better get out and annoy the section mods until they give the lounge a MAXIMUM rating.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

JoJo said:


> are ppl actually dumb enough to think this is a legit husbando tournament??



Even if it isn't, Vegeta is generally more likeable anyways and a lot more nuanced than people give him credit for.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2019)

The World said:


> Vegeta will always be second best


Still second fiddle to the Master Black Swordsman


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

The World said:


> which asshole invited the whole booty blasted meat tug party from the DB section?



We can all thank Black Hoetaku for pimping himself out

To think the Corp has to resort to such underhanded tactics, not even the Yakuza stoops this low 


Black Otaku said:


> I've become a hoe but it's what must be done





Black Otaku said:


> We're offering 500K in rep to Vegeta voters


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

NostalgiaFan said:


> (which is to say, not until after I am dead).


Sadly...


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> Even if it isn't, Vegeta is generally more likeable anyways and a lot more nuanced than people give him credit for.


It never was, just like the waifu tourney this was who you thought your favorite character was then turned into “x needs to win so ppl think they’re better”

and for whatever part of vegetas character that is seemingly complex or nuanced, I doubt it compares to guts

I’m not even saying this as an anti db fan or anything. Hell, I can’t even remember everything about the writing of berserk and Guts character. And yet I’m more than confident that I can comfortably say he’s objectively better written

u can personally say that u like vegeta more, sure. but nah no way u can actually believe that his character itself and no matter how much depth u think or read into it that it’s better guts 

ofc this based on if uve read berserk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Now are you FanZ done calling upon every reinforcements you have left?

Well, guess it's my turn now

Ready or Not

Here I come


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess the most  thing is actually caring if ur favorite character wins some popularity contest on nf 

the shit taste on nf is rampant enough that u should be glad that u don’t share ur favorite character with these other ^ (use bros)


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2019)

“oh man im sooooooooo glad that my favorite character vegeta won thanks to ppl like jake cena and alejandro”

breh


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

JoJo said:


> I’m not even saying this as an anti db fan or anything. Hell, I can’t even remember everything about the writing of berserk and Guts character. And yet I’m more than confident that I can comfortably say he’s objectively better written



> I don't know what a kiwi tastes like but I'm sure it's better than a red orange!

No really, how can you compare two characters when you eve admit you don't know anything about one of them?


----------



## HumanRage (Jan 7, 2019)

As both a father and a husband, Vegeta has far more experience, and he never let anything happen to Bulma like Guts did.

Sorry to say that, but he is a better man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoJo (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> > I don't know what a kiwi tastes like but I'm sure it's better than a red orange!
> 
> No really, how can you compare two characters when you eve admit you don't know anything about one of them?


but 

I didn’t say that 

what I said is that when it comes to berserk, it’s been so long since I read it and yet despite this and whatever memory failings I have towards the series I can still confidently say that Guts is far better written then whatever perceived depth you attribute to vegeta. 

the point that you missed was that despite me forgetting all of the intrancies and complexities of guts character that actually matter when talking about an in depth analysis of his entire character, I can still confidently say that hes far better than vegeta 

yes I have read berserk. yes it was one of my favorites. yes guts was one of my favorites


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2019)

HumanRage said:


> As both a father and a husband, Vegeta has far more experience, and he never let anything happen to Bulma like Guts did.
> 
> Sorry to say that, but he is a better man


lmao if Vegeta was born into a Lovecraftian horror that is the Berserkverse he would have raped and eaten his child before he even turned 20

Unlike my man's Guts who protected his main waifu from eternally suffering and raped in hell from 5 evil Demi-Gods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

HumanRage said:


> As both a father and a husband, Vegeta has far more experience, and he never let anything happen to Bulma like Guts did.
> 
> Sorry to say that, but he is a better man


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2019)

Like father like son


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

JoJo said:


> “oh man im sooooooooo glad that my favorite character vegeta won *thanks to ppl* *like jake cena* and alejandro”
> 
> breh


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

Dante put up a better fight.

Sad!


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2019)

What's sad is your taste.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2019)

I fucking love it. The salt. The sadness. The pain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Jan 7, 2019)

Guts wishes Casca looked at him the way Bulma looks at Vegeta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#CWO[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#100MoreYears[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#AP4[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Has guts literally sacrificed his life in an attempt  to save his wife?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Guts wishes Casca looked at him the way Bulma looks at Vegeta


Bulma alone can beat guts and everyone else from berserk with her intelligence.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

[*]* Guts (Berserk) *

46.4%
[*]* Vegeta (Dragon Ball) *

53.6%


kill yourself, NF


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

The World said:


> Like father like son


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Has guts literally sacrificed his life in an attempt  to save his wife?


why would he sacrifice himself when he can sacrifice the others?  

Also, death in DB is cheap, so it does not count...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why would he sacrifice himself when he can sacrifice the others?
> 
> Also, death in DB is cheap, so it does not count...


Why would he sacrifice himself when he can watch his friend rape his gf


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

@Gin the Nighty
@Rifulofthewest
@Rohan
@RemChu
@sabre320
@ane
@RazzaTheReaver
@Skilatry
@Sweetcor
@God
@Hit The Badass​


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh God, this shit is still going on strong.  I love it.  I gotta go to work, but I'll be back.  And I'll be tagging every Berserk fan on this site.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> [*]* Guts (Berserk) *
> 
> 46.4%
> [*]* Vegeta (Dragon Ball) *
> ...


Even hit clones cant save you. 

Go back to U6 lol


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Has guts literally sacrificed his life in an attempt  to save his wife?



Yes, many times before actually

And he even managed to succeed in keeping his woman alive and now she's fully back to health! All the hard work really paid off! 

Not like our resident Prince who got his wife eaten because he of "muh pride" after getting triggered by Goku


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Why would he sacrifice himself when he can watch his friend rape his gf


Edit: removing the vid might be safer


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 7, 2019)

Okay, Berserk fans, explain why Guts is so complex and interesting.
Disqualifying points: any mentions of 'big sword', pictures of him being an over-shaded and cross-hatched to hell and back walking weapons pile, anything that suggests an angsty backstory automatically creates depth.

No, seriously: I'll honestly listen and decide from there whether or not it's worth reading even one chapter of Berserk, but I have zero interest in 'it's because he fights good' or 'his puppy had awful things done to it in front of him and then he had to eat it' as reasons to pay attention.

This is your chance to sell someone on the series, I'm curious about whether or not you can make him sound interesting enough for me.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Yes, many times before actually
> 
> And he even managed to succeed in keeping his woman alive and now she's fully back to health! All the hard work really paid off!
> 
> Not like our resident Prince who got his wife eaten because he of "muh pride" after getting triggered by Goku


Hmm is the latest chapter out? Last time I checked she had a trauma of memories returning, it wasn’t guts that fixed it. So don’t try to credit him.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Edit: removing the vid might be safer



That's  from dragon ball when vegeta wasnt even in the show


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay, Berserk fans, explain why Guts is so complex and interesting.
> Disqualifying points: any mentions of 'big sword', pictures of him being an over-shaded and cross-hatched to hell and back walking weapons pile, anything that suggests an angsty backstory automatically creates depth.
> 
> No, seriously: I'll honestly listen and decide from there whether or not it's worth reading even one chapter of Berserk, but I have zero interest in 'it's because he fights good' or 'his puppy had awful things done to it in front of him and then he had to eat it' as reasons to pay attention.
> ...




Just him watching his friend rape his gf makes him the most complex character in all anime history that shit is even more complex than hentai.


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> 1:15



Even as a husband

Vegeta is just a second fiddle to Goku

I'd bet you all of money if Goku never made the promise to marry Chichi as a kid, he would've been banging Bulma right now 

What's more fun is that Toriyama's editor (Torishima) wanted him to marry Bulma, Toriyama even intended that too, but he paired Goku up with Chichi for shits and giggles


----------



## MShadows (Jan 7, 2019)

I would seem that certain individuals here are trying to communicate, but all I see coming out of them is SALT


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> That's  from dragon ball when vegeta wasnt even in the show


Ok, how about when Goku teleported to their house
and told Bulma (and Vegeta next to her)
that he is not interested in her boobies because they are saggy now...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Ok, how about when Goku teleported to their house
> and told Bulma (and Vegeta next to her)
> that he is not interested in her boobies because they are saggy now...


Oh no goku talked about boobs.


----------



## NW (Jan 7, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay, Berserk fans, explain why Guts is so complex and interesting.
> Disqualifying points: any mentions of 'big sword', pictures of him being an over-shaded and cross-hatched to hell and back walking weapons pile, anything that suggests an angsty backstory automatically creates depth.
> 
> No, seriously: I'll honestly listen and decide from there whether or not it's worth reading even one chapter of Berserk, but I have zero interest in 'it's because he fights good' or 'his puppy had awful things done to it in front of him and then he had to eat it' as reasons to pay attention.
> ...


He has a richly explored pool of emotions. Golden Age part of the series is about him trying to find his place in the world and growing to trust people again after an awful childhood and life as a mercenary. Post-eclipse is has a similar theme but is also about Guts struggling with his inner darkness in order to protect the new comrades he's made since the Eclipse happened, as well as struggling with the question of whether his revenge is worth it.

That's the gyst of him so far, at least from what I gleam from the series. I could go into more detail but I honestly don't care enough about Berserk


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

boring... 

ta  ta ta ta ta ta


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

NW said:


> He has a richly explored pool of emotions. Golden Age part of the series is about him trying to find his place in the world and growing to trust people again after an awful childhood and life as a mercenary. Post-eclipse is has a similar theme but is also about Guts struggling with his inner darkness in order to protect the new comrades he's made since the Eclipse happened, as well as struggling with the question of whether his revenge is worth it.
> 
> That's the gyst of him so far, at least from what I gleam from the series. I could go into more detail but I honestly don't care enough about Berserk



On the other hand, we have Vegeta who we found to be initially an arrogant prince who had grown comfortable in his superiority over the rest of his race, being born stronger than anyone not named Broly. We could see all that come crashing down on him when a low class fighter managed to put up a fight and even injure him. Until then, only Frieza's elites had demonstrated themselves superior to him.

His feelings of hatred and jealousy only grew as he witnessed Goku become the warrior of legend he thought was his birthright. He became so focused in his hatred for Goku that it allowed him to transform as well, not caring about anything, even his offspring, just to show everyone he was the strongest only to be humiliated by a woman and then again by Goku who took his transformation to a level even beyond his. 

And when Goku sacrificed himself, Vegeta lost his motivation until he returned and showed everyone he'd only gotten stronger in the afterlife. Unable to accept this, Vegeta sold his soul for power, but his pride allowed him to retain his will.

Satisfied of his victory, Vegeta realized the consequences of his actions with Buu's awakening and the threat he posed to the life he built after settling on Earth. It was then that he saw there were things greater than his pride at stake, and it was also this that allowed him to accept that Goku was stronger. 

We see this development throughout Super with Vegeta caring for his family and no longer chasing after Goku to prove a point to others, but to prove to himself that he would always keep up. No longer is Goku an enemy, but a rival. This is Vegeta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

The game's just getting started!

ORE NO TAAN

DORO!



Ladies and Gentlemen! Please, direct your attention to the Centre Stage for the most fantastic magical spectacular you will ever see! And feast your eyes on the Hosts for this event, the Aces of my Deck,

COME FORTH AND HELP GUTS

@baconbits
@Intus Legere
@viduka0101
@Xion
@Badalight
@dream
@Dove​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raniero (Jan 7, 2019)

I like Vegeta, but Guts easily, as a husbando and as a character.

And yeah, Vegeta is the more powerful character, but relative to their series as fighters, Guts has been treated way better by Miura than Vegeta was by Toriyama.



Takaya said:


> Okay, Berserk fans, explain why Guts is so complex and interesting.
> Disqualifying points: any mentions of 'big sword', pictures of him being an over-shaded and cross-hatched to hell and back walking weapons pile, anything that suggests an angsty backstory automatically creates depth.
> 
> No, seriously: I'll honestly listen and decide from there whether or not it's worth reading even one chapter of Berserk, but I have zero interest in 'it's because he fights good' or 'his puppy had awful things done to it in front of him and then he had to eat it' as reasons to pay attention.
> ...


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

@bibi69 
@BlazingInferno 
@Kyuubi No Yoko 90
@Hazard
@buutenks
@Delirium Trigger
@Lord Haunter
@Yox
@The Big G
@Arles Celes
Vote for Vegeta please!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

-8,380
Given: 2 minutes ago

boring...  ta ta ta ta ta ta  ()


I guess Vegeta-chan is so sensitive... 

there, there


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> The game's just getting started!
> 
> ORE NO TAAN
> 
> ...


Don't bring up Yu-Gi-Oh or the DB fans will cry a series focused on card games has higher power levels than Dragon ball .


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay, Berserk fans, explain why Guts is so complex and interesting.
> Disqualifying points: any mentions of 'big sword', pictures of him being an over-shaded and cross-hatched to hell and back walking weapons pile, anything that suggests an angsty backstory automatically creates depth.
> 
> No, seriously: I'll honestly listen and decide from there whether or not it's worth reading even one chapter of Berserk, but I have zero interest in 'it's because he fights good' or 'his puppy had awful things done to it in front of him and then he had to eat it' as reasons to pay attention.
> ...



I'd just quote myself why I think Guts is a multilayered character. I'd definitely recommend giving the manga a shot sometime soon. If you really have to watch an anime adaptation, go with the 1997 anime from episodes 2-19, they are nigh-perfect adaptations of the manga. The other six episodes, while good, make shit up and leave things out. After episode 19, stick with the manga. 



			
				Spider-Man said:
			
		

> Despite his looks, Guts is far from being your archetypal 90's anti-hero like Kenshiro or Jotaro. Guts is highly intelligent and very introspective because he is always led to question his own motivation. He wanted to appease Griffith, but Guts always felt that he was beneath Griffith, especially after overhearing Griffith's speech about what he deemed as a true friend: someone who goes after their own dreams and doesn't blindly follow the dreams of others, someone who is equal to him. What Guts really wanted to gain out of leaving the Hawks was to someday reach a level that was the same as Griffith's so that they could then be true friends. It's really sad when you think about it that way, since none of that came true after he left.
> 
> After the Eclipse, Guts finally has a dream: kill Griffith. It was how he used his wrathful and self-destructive revenge as an addictive drug that helped him forget about the pain of losing everyone he cared about. As Goddo told him afterwards, he couldn't bear to stay by Casca's side and be reminded of everything he'd lost, so instead he threw himself, body and soul, into a bloddy revenge. When he finally came to his senses in order to rescue Casca there was a lot of permanent damage that he couldn't undo, and even when he tried to turn his back on the Black Swordsman persona it took on a life of its own in the form of his Enemy Within, the Beast of Darkness. The assault and near-rape experience he committed against Casca under the Beast's influence was a result of his previous reliance on rage and obsession with avenging himself on Griffith. Even though he has changed so much for the better since gaining new companions to help him, his loved ones are always threatened by this side of himself that he has managed to mitigate but can't permanently get rid of.
> 
> He is also quite emotional, he had a mental breakdown when he got intimate with a girl because it reminded of the time his adoptive father sold him for prostitution, he cried when he effectively ruined that one girl's life and turned her into an orphan, he threw up when he had to burn dozen of children to death. He displays extreme rage when fighting, but Guts has always had a soft spot for kids, especially abused ones, and would always restrain himself from harming them as collateral damage on his rampage. Heck, he even hesitates to kill Rosine because she's a little girl and has to forcibly drown his conscience under bloodlust to keep his guilt from swallowing him whole.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Except the only thing you said that didn't apply to Guts was the different culture. .
> 
> But good, you can't logically knock Guts for anything.  Carry on with your delusions of saiyan grandeur.



Hey clown, don't confuse me with these other jokers here, I never knocked Guts at all, check my original post here.



Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Guts vs Vegeta?
> 
> Fuck man that's hard.
> 
> ...



At no point did I denigrate Guts.


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Don't bring up Yu-Gi-Oh or the DB fans will cry a series focused on card games has higher power levels than Dragon ball .


A fan of Fairy Troll .. makes fun of Dragon Ball!


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 7, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I like Vegeta, but Guts easily, as a husbando and as a character.
> 
> And yeah, Vegeta is the more powerful character, but relative to their series as fighters, Guts has been treated way better by Miura than Vegeta was by Toriyama.


Congrats, that analysis is one of the first things I've seen that doesn't make him sound like he walked out of a deviantart collection. I'm actually slightly interested now.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> A fan of Fairy Troll .. makes fun of Dragon Ball!


Yep 

Are you salty a card game anime has higher power levels than Dragon Ball?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Those salty tears are sooooo delicious!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Has guts literally sacrificed his life in an attempt  to save his wife?



No, he’s too soft when it comes to Griffith


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Even as a husband
> 
> Vegeta is just a second fiddle to Goku
> 
> ...


Bulma is such a low standard THOT


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Yep
> 
> Are you salty a card game anime has higher power levels than Dragon Ball?



No.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

RH talking about power levels as if he didn't spend half his time on this site making inflated calcs for FT because he was a salty fuck over it getting shit on every single day.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Those salty tears are sooooo delicious!


Whenever you post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> No.


Meanwhile

Vegeta gets ignored while Takahashi gives Kaiba all the love 



Everyone is lucky Kaiba didn't enter the tournament


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Whenever you post




Kinjin


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't get the Kiba reference... 
what is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't get the Kiba reference...
> what is that suppose to mean?


His name is Kaiba 

A man who Vegeta wishes he was


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 7, 2019)

For real though, most of the summaries of Guts I see people post in general are like the equivalent of...



*Spoiler*: __ 



This is my OC, Intestinus. He's very deep. His mother died before he was born so he gestated in her rotting corpse through willpower alone, and crawled out onto the battlefield she died on. He drank blood and ate dead bodies as a baby until he was picked up by Evil Lord Corpsefucker, who raised him to lick the altar clean after human sacrifices. His only consolation was a puppy that he loved very much, until Evil Lord Corpsefucker strangled it in front of him, fulfilled his name upon it, and then made Intestinus eat the body.
He ran away in search of his real father and found Creepulus the Weird who promised to tell him all if Intestinus would only strangle seven little girls for him first.
When he refused, Creepulus laughed evilly and told him he didn't even have a father because his mother was the daughter of Evil Lord Corpsefucker and she got it on with a hanged man having his post-death boner.
So Intestinus is an orphan from a line of necrophiles and a death god haunts his sleep, to punish him for the sins of his ancestors, which is who he stole his Death Scythe from, a weapon so big it can cut a castle in half, and so terrible that any virgin who gazes upon it begins to weep blood.
Women want him and men want to be him even though he's so tragic, and people look up to him even though he tears people into tiny gory chunks, because that just shows how badass he is. He's so manly his testicles attracted their own orbiting moons, and he uses succubus pubes for toothfloss. He beat up all these people you've never heard of, he's so amazing.
Making him adults-only is totally the same thing as making him mature!




Which uhhh does not encourage me to have much interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Which uhhh does not encourage me to have much interest.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> His name is Kaiba
> 
> A man who Vegeta wishes he was



Vegeta wishes he was no one but Vegeta. Everyone else wish they were Vegeta! With a hot scientist wife that has virtually infinite money, allowing you to train and bang her all day every day, and literally John Connor as your son, who wouldn't want to be in his shoes?


----------



## Six (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm comfortable with whoever wins. Both characters are great in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> Vegeta wishes he was no one but Vegeta. Everyone else wish they were Vegeta! With a hot scientist wife that has virtually infinite money, allowing you to train and bang her all day every day, and literally John Connor as your son, who wouldn't want to be in his shoes?


>Has no job
>Has to mooch off of THOT wife
>No skills in life but fighting
>Is 2nd place at fighting to a moron low born


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 7, 2019)

Do you read every manga someone recommends to you, no matter how shitty they make it sound?
The whole point is that people usually make Guts sound like an edgelord's wet dream and it creates no incentive to read it. It's not until like this last two pages here that anybody's presented anything that makes Berserk sound worth reading.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Has no job
> >Has to mooch off of THOT wife
> >No skills in life but fighting
> >Is 2nd place at fighting to a moron low born



All that is moot when Bulma allows him to mooch off of her, and she knows that aside from Goku, he's the strongest in the universe and, unlike Goku, won't do anything to put everyone at risk, such as letting a universal tyrant run loose.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> All that is moot when Bulma allows him to mooch off of her, and she knows that aside from Goku, he's the strongest in the universe and, unlike Goku, won't do anything to put everyone at risk, such as letting a universal tyrant run loose.


Wow, so impressed with the runner up.

LEL

Meanwhile Kaiba is


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

@DeathTheBeast
@Zef
@Packard
@Yuritsuka
@Zensuki
@12771a
@Divell
@123fire
@Rifulofthewest
@Darkmatter
@12771a
@Marco

The Dragonball FanZ are hijacking this contest

First they took out Kenshin

Then they got Spike and Dante

And now they're out after Guts 

Guts is a token, our final hope in an age where Dragonball FanZ rule this forum

If you want to liberate NF from the reign of the FanZ and make it great again, show your support to Guts! 
[HASHTAG]#makenfgreatagain[/HASHTAG] 
[HASHTAG]#mnfga[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Yuritsuka (Jan 7, 2019)

+1 for guts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

123fire said:


> i'm voting vegeta because i don't know guts



Want some tea 



It's on the house


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Bulma is such a low standard THOT



If you say so


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Bulma is such a low standard THOT



As Snoop Dogg said




Can't make a hoe a housewife


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Meanwhile
> 
> Vegeta gets ignored while Takahashi gives Kaiba all the love
> 
> ...



You lost all hope and now inserting Hundred L’s Kaiba into the fray. Pathetic hahahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musashi (Jan 7, 2019)

5'5 123 lbs MIDGET vs 6'8 254 lbs CHAD

That's an easy pick but alas NF forever with the shit taste.

Purely husbando-wise there's no way Vegeta enter in the criteria considering he's more obsessed in Goku than his actual family, plus ?

Character-wise there's no way Vegeta is winning either. Vegeta character depth is non existent and is cliché as it gets, he's basically your typical villain->rival who end up being the main character #1 bitch just because.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

> When you tag people you don't even know to vote for Guts and they vote for Vegeta.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

I stopped reading Berserk like 5yrs ago or something.. i just wanted to ask, has Guts ever interacted with Griffith? If yes, did Guts tried to use Talk no Jutsu no him??


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You lost all hope and now inserting Hundred L’s Kaiba into the fray. Pathetic hahahahah


Kaiba never cried like a pussy from losing.

Vegeta sobbed at Freiza while Vegeta stood ground against the God of hell


----------



## Rohan (Jan 7, 2019)

Voted for Guts. How is Vegeta winning this? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Kaiba never cried like a pussy from losing.
> 
> Vegeta sobbed at Freiza while Vegeta stood ground against the God of hell



There’s this thing called crying off panel


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I stopped reading Berserk like 5yrs ago or something.. i just wanted to ask, has Guts ever interacted with Griffith? If yes, did Guts tried to use Talk no Jutsu no him??



Can someone answer this pls?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Didn't even know NF still has this many people....


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Rohan said:


> Voted for Guts. How is Vegeta winning this? LOL


DB gays who only watch mainstream anime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Can someone answer this pls?



ROFL, it was Griffith who tried to use TNJ on Guts. Guts responded by trying to slice him in half with his giant sword. lol


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> > When you tag people you don't even know to vote for Guts and they vote for Vegeta.



I am testing the New Leaf's loyalty to Naruto

If they still have the heart and spirit of what NF once were 

Or if they'd pledge allegiance to the FanZ... 



Rohan said:


> Voted for Guts. How is Vegeta winning this? LOL



This forum has been raided by Dragonball FanZ for quite some time now and they only grew bigger thanks to Geekdom101


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Rohan said:


> ROFL, it was Griffith who tried to use TNJ on Guts. Guts responded by trying to slice him in half with his giant sword. lol



Was this after the Eclipse and as Femto??


----------



## NW (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Can someone answer this pls?


Last time they met was on that hill of swords after the eclipse. Guts tried to kill and then TnJ him and Griffith was like "mah dream"


----------



## Rohan (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Was this after the Eclipse and as Femto??



It was after the incarnation ceremony.

This reminds me that the Villains in Berserk are the ones who use TNJ all the time. Guts wants none of that BS. Lol


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Was this after the Eclipse and as Femto??



Yes, in the Reunion on the Hill of Swords chapters during the Millenium Falcon arc. Told Griffith to go fuck himself when he offered to join his new Band of the Hawk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Its sad they used CGI


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2019)

@Sage light


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Its sad they used CGI



It's a PS2 game from the early 2000s lmao


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Kaiba never cried like a pussy from losing.


He wanted to commit suicide in the Duelist Kingdom lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> It's a PS2 game from the early 2000s lmao



I heard the new anime was pure CGi too?


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard the new anime was pure CGi too?



Yes



And it's shite


Feels bad being a Berserk fan, we're never going to get the HxH treatment


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have hope

Vinland Saga is getting an adaptation this year by Studio Wit

if that is a success in profit as well as being a good adaptation maybe that will entice these guys (whoever owns the Berserk anime rights) to actually do a good Berserk adaptation


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> He wanted to commit suicide in the Duelist Kingdom lol


But he never cried


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Castlevania guy wants to do a Berserk anime

There's hope


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax made me aware of this thread to help Guts.

Voting Vegeta.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> Rax made me aware of this thread to help Guts.
> 
> Voting Vegeta.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> Rax made me aware of this thread to help Guts.
> 
> Voting Vegeta.


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> @Descendant Of Vagabonds
> @Kyuubi No Yoko 90
> @Hazard
> @thegazthon
> ...


nah, i dont vote for no bitches.
jk, i already did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> nah, i dont vote for no bitches.
> jk, i already did.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> Rax made me aware of this thread to help Guts.
> 
> Voting Vegeta.


Boy , I don't even talk to you .

SJW scum


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 7, 2019)

Vegeta >


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> DB gays who only watch mainstream anime


And watch You Gay Oh


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> And watch You Gay Oh


But it's not my only anime 


Plus at least YGO does more than just repeat the same arc.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Boy , I don't even talk to you .
> 
> SJW scum



What are you gonna do? Negg me out of spite amd Create a thread where you cry about me?

Oh wait you just did that some days ago 

Edit: And he just negged me


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> DB gays who only watch mainstream anime


you mean we dont watch those edgy no named wannabe deep extra special no1 gives a fuck about anime?
blame it on db for being auto mainstream no matter what and where


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Juub said:


> Those Guts supporters are dumb as fuck. Don't listen to them, he isn't a complex character. I'd say most of them have no idea what a complex character is.



Well, that's your opinion and I disagree entirely. Complexity means you have internal conflicts and multiple facets to your personality, which Guts has. The rape scene for instance screwed Guts' psyche up very, very hard and gave him a bunch of complexes. In particular, Guts' violent reaction to being touched, which only happens to pop out when Guts is traveling alone. When Guts actually has a safety net of friends, he's comfortable with being touched. Gambino's involvement also gave him some major trust issues that contributed to his shaky connection to the Band of the Hawk, his misunderstanding of his relationship with Griffith, and his decision to abandon Casca after the Eclipse. This singular event taught Guts to always abandon everything and run away whenever things go south. It's a recurring theme in Guts' life, and Guts learning to trust his new companions is a major plotline in the latter half of Berserk.

So do I think Guts is the most complex character to grace in manga history? Fuck no. I can name a few characters who're more complex than any character in Berserk, Punpun is unironically the most complex character in any anime or manga to me. I do however think that Guts' growth is so _wonderfully _human and a breathe of fresh air after reading too many manga where the main characters either remain static throughout the course of their story or zigzags (which Vegeta does), he continually _learns_ from his mistakes.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> What are you gonna do? Negg me out of spite amd Create a thread where you cry about me?
> 
> Oh wait you just did that some days ago
> 
> Edit: And he just negged me


I don't wanna hear this from a pedo defender


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> you mean we dont watch those edgy no named wannabe deep extra special no1 gives a fuck about anime?
> blame it on db for being auto mainstream no matter what and where


Just cause something isn't a big mainstream doesn't mean it's like this 

DB has been stale for a while now though .


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Well, that's your opinion and I disagree entirely. Complexity means you have internal conflicts and multiple facets to your personality, which Guts has. The rape scene for instance screwed Guts' psyche up very, very hard and gave him a bunch of complexes. In particular, Guts' violent reaction to being touched, which only happens to pop out when Guts is traveling alone. When Guts actually has a safety net of friends, he's comfortable with being touched. Gambino's involvement also gave him some major trust issues that contributed to his shaky connection to the Band of the Hawk, his misunderstanding of his relationship with Griffith, and his decision to abandon Casca after the Eclipse. This singular event taught Guts to always abandon everything and run away whenever things go south. It's a recurring theme in Guts' life, and Guts learning to trust his new companions is a major plotline in the latter half of Berserk.
> 
> So do I think Guts is the most complex character to grace in manga history? Fuck no. I can name a few characters who're more complex than any character in Berserk, Punpun is unironically the most complex character in any anime or manga to me. I do however think that Guts' growth is so _wonderfully _human and a breathe of fresh air after reading too many manga where the main characters either remain static throughout the course of their story or zigzags (which Vegeta does), he continually _learns_ from his mistakes.


so he was raped?


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> so he was raped?


Guts' dad rented his kid son out for a night to some giant black dude


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Just cause something isn't a big mainstream doesn't mean it's like this
> 
> DB has been stale for a while now though .


nah, super was entertaining as hell.
i mean , with its flaws and still made ppl go crazy.
thats the diffrence between db and other anime.


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Guts' dad rented his kid son out for a night to some giant black dude


wow.
i might change my vote.
but in a serios anime vegeta story would be much darker


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> nah, super was entertaining as hell.
> i mean , with its flaws and still made ppl go crazy.
> thats the diffrence between db and other anime.


It was just repeated arcs with the same few characters with no stakes or real tension .


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> wow.
> i might change my vote.
> but in a serios anime vegeta story would be much darker


Guts was adopted by The whore of the leader of a mercenary band after they found him in a pool of blood and after birth beneath his mother who was hung from a tree


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Guts was adopted by The whore of the leader of a mercenary band after they found him in a pool of blood and after birth beneath his mother who was hung from a tree


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> It was just repeated arcs with the same few characters with no stakes or real tension .


no tension needed for entertainment.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> no tension needed for entertainment.


Mindless entertainment


DBS might as well be written by Michael Bay


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


>


It's an emotional ride


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> so he was raped?



Well that's obvious. Yet he exhibits a much milder behavior than Casca (his lover) who not only got raped by a demon god (Guts' former best friend), but she had a cursed brand on her that reacts whenever demons are within her proximity, so that was already fucking with her so hard. Casca basically got the package deal and got potatoed as a result.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Hey clown, don't confuse me with these other jokers here, I never knocked Guts at all, check my original post here.
> 
> 
> 
> At no point did I denigrate Guts.


Bro, are you stupid?  In the same quote you posted, you said that Guts has had "his beast go out of control".  This _is_ true, but my point was that you used a _past_ version of Guts (still deep in his character development) to compare him negatively to the _current_ version of Vegeta (_post_ character development).  That's the knock.  If you were joking, I'd have just memed you like I did everyone else and laughed but you actually posed that bit of bullshit as a legit criticism.  So I bunked it.  If you're gonna hold the one instance of Guts losing control, ignoring context, don't fucking ignore the psychologist's goldmine of an inferiority complex that is Vegeta.  This is the same person that constantly let villains get stronger in order to satisfy "muh pride," eventually getting the Earth and his family killed.  The only reason Vegeta isn't an abysmal father/husband is because Dragon Ball does resets.  Ain't shit like that in Berserk.

Guts doesn't have magic wishes to fall back on. 

And when I stated how Vegeta directly felt about his family at one point, you tried to change the subject   Get the fuck outta here with that shit.  I see right through you.


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Guts' dad rented his kid son out for a night to some giant black dude


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> Edit: And he just negged me


why are DB fans getting so defensive, it's all just good fun... :V


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

RH someone who shills Fairy tail and Black clover trying to to talk about story and character depth


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why are DB fans getting so defensive, it's all just good fun... :V



... it was Rax who negged him


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why are DB fans getting so defensive, it's all just good fun... :V



Good question! Let's ask Prince Vegeta about that

Surely he'd know after giving me those lovely reps for Christmas present!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> ... it was Rax who negged him


oh... 
my bad then...

Rax, behave yourself...


----------



## Indra (Jan 7, 2019)

Can't believe Guts is losing to this beta male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> Can't believe Guts is losing to this beta male


there is still some hope, however small...


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> Can't believe Guts is losing to this beta male



You a real G Indra


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> Can't believe Guts is losing to this beta male


its because there are ~105 manlets on this forum


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

we need 6 more people...

Do those extra 6 exist in this forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

@AKM
@OLK
@ChadtheGoat
@Plague


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its because there are ~105 manlets on this forum


You’re missing the remaining 100 Guts’ fans


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

@Zylen hasn't posted in over 2 years.
@xingi hasn't got a single post.



Those votes shouldn't even count.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2019)

The Guts Klutz Crew will do anything to make him win. We have them cornered!


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> RH someone who shills Fairy tail and Black clover trying to to talk about story and character depth


But I'm not the one bringing them up here .

Also you haven't read either


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> Can't believe Guts is losing to this beta male


Vegeta is an effective cheerleader.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2019)

I've received word that Guts fans are creating dupes now? Really sad.


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

@joodaa has joined in Nov 2018. 0 posts. Come on guys.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 7, 2019)

I vote for Vegeta of my own free will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Wait 

Are we checking all voters now ?

Check the Vegeta side as well . Bet they got some dupes and fakes


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Well that's obvious. Yet he exhibits a much milder behavior than Casca (his lover) who not only got raped by a demon god (Guts' former best friend), but she had a cursed brand on her that reacts whenever demons are within her proximity, so that was already fucking with her so hard. Casca basically got the package deal and got potatoed as a result.


wtf is going on in that series ?


----------



## Hazard (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Mindless entertainment
> 
> 
> DBS might as well be written by Michael Bay


no , he cant write db.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Hazard said:


> wtf is going on in that series ?


Go read it

The first page is Guts balls deep in some Chick .


----------



## Six (Jan 7, 2019)

@Kinjin I've seen so many dupes, fix this shit.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Shroomsday said:


> I vote for Vegeta of my own free will.


Are you holding this man at gunpoint? @Vegeta


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> we need 6 more people...
> 
> Do those extra 6 exist in this forum?



Maybe they do, maybe they don't... But we'll never know unless we try!!

ORE NO TAAN

DORO!

One soul shall merge with light! The other soul shall merge with the darkness!
Between light and darkness, comes divine judgement!
DESCEND MY COMRADES AND AID GUTS!
@Stilzkin
@snakeeater
@Cheeky
@Inuhanyou
@Dayscanor
@Addy
@Boruto​


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

On Vegeta’s side there is @ProGamer19 who has 1 post in joined in 2016. On Guts’ side there is yet another one @Decadus. 1 post and joined in December 2016.


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I stopped reading Berserk like 5yrs ago or something.. i just wanted to ask, has Guts ever interacted with Griffith? If yes, did Guts tried to use Talk no Jutsu no him??


Yes. With his sword.


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> And watch You Gay Oh


The fuck did YGO! did to you? 

I would answer careful.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Juub said:


> @Zylen hasn't posted in over 2 years.
> @xingi hasn't got a single post.
> 
> 
> ...





Snake said:


> @Kinjin I've seen so many dupes, fix this shit.


Unless there is word from a mod I won't. Although there was an obvious dupe (@Weiss) that voted for Vegeta when he was up against Dante which I didn't count.


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Unless there is word from a mod I won't. Although there was an obvious dupe (@Weiss) that voted for Vegeta when he was up against Dante which I didn't count.


So we counting dups now? I only need to. Make 6 accounts?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 7, 2019)

Divell said:


> So we counting dups now? I only need to. Make 6 accounts?


No, I'm saying there's no proof those are really dupes. The obvious one I mentioned joined on the closing day of the poll just to vote and disappear again.

Can you check and clean up the poll from dupes (if there are any that is) on both sides? @Lewd @White Wolf


----------



## Lew (Jan 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, I'm saying there's no proof those are really dupes. The obvious one I mentioned joined on the closing day of the poll just to vote and disappear again.
> 
> Can you check and clean up the poll from dupes (if there are any that is) on both sides? @Lewd @White Wolf



A few accounts look iffy on the surface, we shall see. Don't really have the time now but will check later.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Divell said:


> The fuck did YGO! did to you?
> 
> I would answer careful.


It gave the people a better shonen rival than Vegeta


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn, Guts is making a good comeback. I did not expect that tbh... 


how many hours do we have left?

(I know the date is on the poll, but I have a different time zone, and even if I try to convert it on Google it sometimes gets confusion
depending on the dates/days they are in and whatnot :V)


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> how many hours do we have left?
> 
> (I know the date is on the poll, but I have a different time zone, and even if I try to convert it on Google it sometimes gets confusion
> depending on the dates/days they are in and whatnot :V)


This poll will close on Jan 8, 2019 at 1:45 PM *EDT*
What is your timezone?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

@Hussain I am surprised your local timezone is not set for NF 
Go to your account->Preferences->Time Zone and choose the appropriate one, then all the time and deadlines will be shown in your local time.
Hopefully that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Damn, Guts is making a good comeback. I did not expect that tbh...
> 
> 
> how many hours do we have left?
> ...


He's making his comeback with dupes.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Hussain I am surprised your local timezone is not set for NF
> Go to your account->Preferences->Time Zone and choose the appropriate one, then all the time and deadlines will be shown in your local time.
> Hopefully that helps


I tried to fix it a few days ago, but I couldn't find the time-zone.

But thanks, I fixed it now... 


Snake said:


> He's making his comeback with dupes.



Welp, he is Guts, so this should be allowed for him...


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> If you want to liberate NF from the reign of the FanZ and make it great again, show your support to Guts!
> [HASHTAG]#makenfgreatagain[/HASHTAG]
> [HASHTAG]#mnfga[/HASHTAG]


Nah.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I tried to fix it a few days ago, but I couldn't find the time-zone.
> 
> But thanks, I fixed it now...


No problem, and you are welcome.
So basically under 10 hours are left


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

guts having dupe votes 


so pitiful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

@joodaa 

Care to explain why you have 0 posts yet could find this thread and vote for guts?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> So basically under 10 hours are left


are you sure it's under 10 hours?


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm not done yet, I'd keep fighting until my body wears off!

My comrades, I ask of you

SHARE YOUR ENERGY WITH GUTS!!!
@Dante
@12771a
@root​


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> It gave the people a bette


Meh. Kaiba and Vegeta are both obsesed with their rivals. Yami at least pays attention to Kaiba though. Goku is a battle whore.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

Snake said:


> He's making his comeback with dupes.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm counting like 6 dupes on Guts side.

And these geeks were calling me low


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

chadgeta punches an attack which can erase universal characters and the user of that attack too













with his fist


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

@Alduin Don't think i don't see your 15 post 2011 ass


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

@Decadus and @joodaa 


You guys even trying


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

chadgeta humiliates that universal+ fatass with sheer kick strength

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

Then we got 38 post @Zylen who hasn't made a post since 2016. Ngl this is a well hidden dupe.

It at least has a avatar


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> are you sure it's under 10 hours?


I put the wrong number 
About 20 and a half hours


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Pretty pathetic when the only way you can win is with dupes.


----------



## NW (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

pictured: every guts fanz



















and the guts dupe fanz too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2019)

top 10 anime comebacks inc


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

@jkujbkjhffd



will you vote for guts like your ''son'', flutterpony did?


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> @jkujbkjhffd
> 
> 
> 
> will you vote for guts like your ''son'', flutterpony did?



His former Boyfriend voted for Guts too


----------



## HumanRage (Jan 7, 2019)

Stuffing the ballot boxes ? Is the server in Florida ?


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

The real question is which nerds is duping.

@Shiba D. Inu @Spider-Man @Tayimus


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> His former Boyfriend voted for Guts too





former?


top 10 anime breakups even


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

waiting for mods to clean up the poll from dirty dups


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

​


----------



## OLK (Jan 7, 2019)

Bow to the Prince

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

''v-v-v-vegeta will lose from ribrianne in the ToP''


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> The real question is which nerds is duping.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @Spider-Man @Tayimus


What?  I wouldn't dupe.  I don't see the point.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

always loved this page... 

can you remind me from which chapter it is?


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Jibutters (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

why are you spamming those same pics again? 

and please do consider using spoiler tags, and also be informed
that you can have all those pics in one post. U_U


----------



## Lurko (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> waiting for mods to clean up the poll from dirty dups


Don't worry.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why are you spamming those same pics again?
> 
> and please do consider using spoiler tags, and also be informed
> that you can have all those pics in one post. U_U




who are you and why you quoted me?

i do

whatever i want


so simple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Decadus and @joodaa
> 
> 
> You guys even trying


Dont forget @xingi


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

Jibutters said:


>


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

@mitch


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

Guts: looks like I better run for my life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

@Mitch

@Belkt

@xingi

@Decadus

@Maacalin

@Zylen 

@Kinjin does their vote count?


----------



## Lew (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Mitch
> 
> @Belkt
> 
> ...



@Decadus def dupe and should not be counted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> who are you and why you quoted me?
> 
> i do
> 
> ...


I did not quote you, you quoted me.

Please get your facts straight...


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Mitch
> 
> @Belkt
> 
> ...


I'd say those with a low post counts but who post every once in a while are OK. The suspicious ones are those with a single post or those who crawl back from 2016 to vote in a random poll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> The real question is which nerds is duping.
> @Shiba D. Inu @Spider-Man @Tayimus



I'm not duping, I like my current acc just fine and I don't wanna get perma-banned...


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I'm not duping, I like my current acc just fine and I don't wanna get perma-banned...


Nobody gets perma-banned for a dupe.

@Shiba D. Inu made one in the last poll and got nothing.


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2019)

Juub said:


> Nobody gets perma-banned for a dupe.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu made one in the last poll and got nothing.



Well, still, I don't wanna get banned!


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Well, still, I don't wanna get banned!


You won't even get banned. The dupe will get banned.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Flutter has the mentality of a 5 year old, so it wouldn't surprise me if he's duping again. Same with RH. ck


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Lewd said:


> @Decadus def dupe and should not be counted


Take a look at @xingi and @joodaa on Guts' side and @ProGamer19 on Vegeta's side. All accounts with 0 or 1 post.


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

He looks like one of those troll dolls .


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

@Lewd 

You mind exposing the Dupes on National television


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Lewd said:


> @Decadus def dupe and should not be counted


Count the DB votes too and make sure no dupes


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Juub said:


> You won't even get banned. The dupe will get banned.


Duping _should_ be a bannable offense, though.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I've received word that Guts fans are creating dupes now? Really sad.


Guts Klutz Crew at it again


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Duping _should_ be a bannable offense, though.


Don't think so. It doesn't really bother anyone. It's just dumb. Only times it should be a bannable offense is if it's repeated or the dupe does something bannable. Otherwise the only thing it gets is a sigh or eye-roll.


----------



## Lew (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Duping _should_ be a bannable offense, though.


It is if you push it


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> He looks like one of those troll dolls .


 
I hated looking at these things as a kid...


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Found a few Vegeta dupes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> I hated looking at these things as a kid...


Height is for sure accurate to Vegeta


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Found a few Vegeta dupes


None of those are dupes lol.

Edit: ProGamer is definitely suspicious however.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Found a few Vegeta dupes


That last poster is faaaaaaaar from a Vegeta dupe. You’re just pointing out random people


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Bet there's more and whatnot


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Juub said:


> Don't think so. It doesn't really bother anyone. It's just dumb. Only times it should be a bannable offense is if it's repeated or the dupe does something bannable. Otherwise the only thing it gets is a sigh or eye-roll.


I'm biased.  I used to be an admin of a Facebook group.  Busywork like dupes just aggravated the shit outta me.  So I'd rather the people just be banned.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow the war is still going on


----------



## Lurko (Jan 7, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Wow the war is still going on


Yes.


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> He looks like one of those troll dolls .





Tayimus said:


> I hated looking at these things as a kid...


Nappa says:

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> Nappa says:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


>This Nappa design


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> Nappa says:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


They fucked up. Nappa's chin isn't that big.


----------



## Broly (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> >This Nappa design ...


 ... Is so CHAD that he can make Fairy Tail ladies be like:


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> ... Is so CHAD that he can make Fairy Tail ladies be like:


No. 

He looks like Jura with inferior facial hair .


----------



## NW (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> No.
> 
> He looks like Jura with inferior facial hair .


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Broly said:


> Nappa says:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

These SS1 recolorings are still funny .

Some deviant art tier effort .


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Yawn.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

what a legend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

show me guts doing this to somebody like jiren 

oh wait


















guts can't even defeat puar


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> show me guts doing this to somebody like jiren
> 
> oh wait
> 
> ...


Guts is already more bad and doesn't need crazy power levels


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> Guts is already more bad and doesn't need crazy power levels


I admit guts watching his gf being raped is very badass


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Vegeta said:


> I admit guts watching his gf being raped is very badass


>Vegeta crying in place like a toddler at Freiza



Guts' sword weighs more than Vegeta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

guts may cry - a dlc ending just like his best buddy dante had too


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

His face looks like he just wet his pants in public 

Which he might've .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

The fact he started shaking and crying cause he couldn't beat Freiza is childish supreme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax not accepting the truth
It is sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Rax not accepting the truth
> It is sad


Vegeta is just a poor man's Seto Kaiba


----------



## Blacku (Jan 7, 2019)

People still taking the FT fanboy seriously?


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> People still taking the FT fanboy seriously?


More original that current Dragon Ball


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Than*
Also 

FT


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Than*
> Also
> 
> FT


You never even read FT


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> You never even read FT


Because I have standards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

fairy tail is below used toilet paper levels

just like red zero


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Because I have standards


Clearly not seeing as you're a DB fan when the content of the series has been reduced to recycling old arcs and MS paint fill to get new forms .


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Vegeta crying in place like a toddler at Freiza
> 
> 
> 
> Guts' sword weighs more than Vegeta


Vegeta > guts > u


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> fairy tail is below used toiled paper levels
> 
> just like red zero


Waiting for a Lord Drakkon Vs DBS thread , boyyo


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

> kaiba 






kaiba is such a pitiful ass loser, who is so desperate for a rematch, who would go as far as to travel to his eternal rival's resting place, which resides in another dimension and ask him for another children's card game duel



garbage, just like red zero


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> > kaiba
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you comparing this to the dude who started shaking and crying at a space lizard ?


Meanwhile Kaiba shrugged off a universal attack purely with his ego


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


>


>Shorter than Wolverine


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

chadgeta being a true badass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> chadgeta being a true badass


Boring.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta > guts > u




vegeta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> puar >>>>>> guts >>>>>>>>>> used toilet paper >>>>>>> fairy tail >>>>>>>>> red zero

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> vegeta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> puar >>>>>> guts >>>>>>>>>> used toilet paper >>>>>>> fairy tail >>>>>>>>> red zero


Yawn .


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

It's depressing seeing someone who's worse as trolling that Imagine .


----------



## Lurko (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> It's depressing seeing someone who's worse as trolling than Imagine .


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

red zero can't even make a correct sentence

garbage, just like fairy tail and himself


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

red zero quotes literally every post of mine and tries to get my attention

ugly creepy ass fairy stalker


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

But you're the one constantly talking about me.

Plus your ass doesn't even use capital letters.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2019)

@Former OBD Lurker. 



neega

you actually have improved your English 

once upon a time you had grammar comparable to saint rider's

i am proud of you


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> It's depressing seeing someone who's worse as trolling that Imagine .


Especially when they have a  fairy tail set


----------



## Lurko (Jan 7, 2019)

Blade said:


> @Former OBD Lurker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still does but not as bad.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

And the thread has made it over 1K posts


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

5 vote gap 


Can Guts come ahead ?


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> And the thread has made it over 1K posts


Go to sleep , ya drunk


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

Rax said:


> 5 vote gap
> 
> 
> Can Guts come ahead ?


More than 5. Dupes voted for guts they dont count


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> More than 5. Dupes voted for guts they dont count


Vegeta has dupes. 

And it all ends tomorrow .

If Guts loses I'm gonna be salty for about 10 minutes


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 7, 2019)

@Alduin


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

@Belkt looks like a dupe. 

Whoa, @SoulFire, I'm shocked that you voted for Guts.  You were one of the reasons I refrained from posting about this contest in the BnHA Section.  I thought for sure you'd vote for Geets.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Bro, are you stupid?  In the same quote you posted, you said that Guts has had "his beast go out of control".  This _is_ true, but my point was that you used a _past_ version of Guts (still deep in his character development) to compare him negatively to the _current_ version of Vegeta (_post_ character development).  That's the knock.  If you were joking, I'd have just memed you like I did everyone else and laughed but you actually posed that bit of bullshit as a legit criticism.  So I bunked it.  If you're gonna hold the one instance of Guts losing control, ignoring context, don't fucking ignore the psychologist's goldmine of an inferiority complex that is Vegeta.  This is the same person that constantly let villains get stronger in order to satisfy "muh pride," eventually getting the Earth and his family killed.  The only reason Vegeta isn't an abysmal father/husband is because Dragon Ball does resets.  Ain't shit like that in Berserk.
> 
> Guts doesn't have magic wishes to fall back on.
> 
> And when I stated how Vegeta directly felt about his family at one point, you tried to change the subject   Get the fuck outta here with that shit.  I see right through you.



Are you deranged? You then ignore the rest of the post where I say that Guts is still in the middle of his journey and that he'd be well past Vegeta by the time he was done. Get the fuck outta here, you can't see shit.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 7, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Are you deranged? You then ignore the rest of the post where I say that Guts is still in the middle of his journey and that he'd be well past Vegeta by the time he was done. Get the fuck outta here, you can't see shit.


Except you ignore the progress Guts HAS made in his journey.  The trials and tribulations he's gone through for Caska.  No, let's ignore that and focus on the one time he lost control.  Let's also ignore when Vegeta actually dashed his love for his family aside for--

 Man, if you don't get the fuck outta here with your bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 7, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Except you ignore the progress Guts HAS made in his journey.  The trials and tribulations he's gone through for Caska.  No, let's ignore that and focus on the one time he lost control.  Let's also ignore when Vegeta actually dashed his love for his family aside for--
> 
> Man, if you don't get the fuck outta here with your bullshit.



Man you're out here acting like I'm not giving Guts his props on his progress, making a mountain out of a mole hill. Believe what you want. Find someone else to make a false enemy out of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2019)

WHo should i vote for


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2019)

Who did kenshiro lose to?


----------



## El Hit (Jan 8, 2019)

Go vegetaaaa


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Inuhanyou said:


> WHo should i vote for


Guts 

His sword is bigger than Vegeta


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Except you ignore the progress Guts HAS made in his journey.  The trials and tribulations he's gone through for Caska.  No, let's ignore that and focus on the one time he lost control.  Let's also ignore when Vegeta actually dashed his love for his family aside for--
> 
> Man, if you don't get the fuck outta here with your bullshit.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

@shikamaru naraS
@Rifulofthewest
@ane
@ninex
@Arthas
@Mikon



Inuhanyou said:


> WHo should i vote for



Vote for Guts 

Most of the Type Moon fanbase are cheering for him, gotta stick together and stuff


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> @Decadus def dupe and should not be counted


Cheers. Ava rated this informative 


JoJo said:


> Who did kenshiro lose to?


Hate to say this but he wasn't even nominated.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hate to say this but he wasn't even nominated.


Wtf????

I swear I saw him go vs jotaro 

Or was that in some prelim shit?


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

@RazzaTheReaver 
@Deathbringerpt 
@Mali 
@tonpa 
@Mr. Black Leg 
@SupremeKage 
@Suit​

Looks like all the homoerotic lust for Goku finally paid off for Geets 

At long last he's tapped into the legendary Super Saiyan LGBT+


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

JoJo said:


> Wtf????
> 
> I swear I saw him go vs jotaro
> 
> Or was that in some prelim shit?


Neither Kenshiro nor Jotaro were in the prelims. Joseph Joestar was tho.

Maybe you mean this random thread:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jan 8, 2019)

I'd like Guts more and also DBS butchered Vegeta.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Found a few Vegeta dupes



Rax, I don't think any of these are dupes... PFM18 especially since I've talked with him a few times on sites outside of NF like Kanzenshuu.

@ProGamer19 Looks suspicious tho

@Lewd


----------



## JoJo (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Neither Kenshiro nor Jotaro were in the prelims. Joseph Joestar was tho.
> 
> Maybe you mean this random thread:


Oh lul mb


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

Vegeta has 1 potential dupe. Meanwhile Guts has 6-7


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Vegeta has 2 potential dupe. Meanwhile Guts has 6-7




Anything goes in a war at this point


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Reminder that @Decadus vote doesn't count since it's a confirmed banned dupe.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Anything goes in a war at this point



I didn’t think you could go any lower  

@Stringer get your mans


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jan 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

@Kishido 
@Minato Namikaze.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> I didn’t think you could go any lower
> 
> @Stringer get your mans



Hey now

At least I'm calling upon people to show their love and appreciation for the Black Swordsman 



You literally had to sugar daddy yourself so the Prince could one-up Guts 


Black Otaku said:


> We're offering 500K in rep to Vegeta voters



And what's lower is that the Corp created a dupe with Flutter's old name! Sad, just SAD! 

@Weiss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Jan 8, 2019)

116-111. @joodaa @xingi and @Decadus are all dupes who voted Guts. ProGamer19 is a dupe who voted Vegeta.


----------



## Juub (Jan 8, 2019)

@Lewd If you have time to check those accounts before the poll closes, please do so. Thank you.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Hey now
> 
> At least I'm calling upon people to show their love and appreciation for the Black Swordsman
> 
> ...





Spider-Man said:


> @shikamaru naraS
> 
> @ninex


*Just Voted minutes after you tagged him. You're a disgrace get outta my thread before I throw you out kid.*


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jan 8, 2019)

Voted Vegeta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> *Just Voted minutes after you tagged him. You're a disgrace get outta my thread before I throw you out kid.*





Black Otaku said:


> *I've become a hoe but it's what must be done *



Black Otaku?



More like


Black Hoetaku

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Black Otaku?
> 
> 
> More like
> ...


Why do you try to change the subject? 

You talk about how others are lowering themselves, but you yourself tag your own dupe to vote. 

That's a new low!


----------



## Lew (Jan 8, 2019)

Juub said:


> @Lewd If you have time to check those accounts before the poll closes, please do so. Thank you.


I have a list of sus accounts that I'll try and check over throughout today.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 8, 2019)

> people actually discussing who is a better husband


----------



## joodaa (Jan 8, 2019)

Juub said:


> 116-111. @joodaa @xingi and @Decadus are all dupes who voted Guts. ProGamer19 is a dupe who voted Vegeta.



I just prefer to read then post. 

Now I have post, happy?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

@Juub congrats, you just made the man post his very first message in 3 months of being a member Kappa


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Reminder that @Decadus vote doesn't count since it's a confirmed banned dupe.


And what about the other ones i tagged?

Xingi?


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Man you're out here acting like I'm not giving Guts his props on his progress, making a mountain out of a mole hill. Believe what you want. Find someone else to make a false enemy out of.


A "mountain out of a mole hill" that actually can't be refuted, huh?

Thought so. 

Now, I can go back to enjoying this thread.  Don't try to pass of bullshit as actual criticism, and I won't treat it seriously.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> And what about the other ones i tagged?
> 
> Xingi?


Lew said he'll look into it.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Side note, how can a person with one post be a "Well-Known Member"?  Something is up with that...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Maybe they do, maybe they don't... But we'll never know unless we try!!
> 
> ORE NO TAAN
> 
> ...


sumon no jutsu!! @Roman


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> sumon no jutsu!! @Roman


He already voted for vegeta


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> He already voted for vegeta


@Roman traitor


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> @Roman traitor


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

@Zensuki
@Zef
@Hit The Badass
@snakeeater
@ainzowngoal​


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

How many dups are there who voted for Vegeta...
he keeps getting more and more votes for some reason...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> How many dups are there who voted for Vegeta...
> he keeps getting more and more votes for some reason...



Lewd is a government informant 

He got hired by the Corp to set Guts up for failure that's why he's leaving a blind eye to their antics


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> How many dups are there who voted for Vegeta...
> he keeps getting more and more votes for some reason...



There's bound to be dupes on both sides.


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2019)

@EJ


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

Roman said:


> There's bound to be dupes on both sides.


only on Vegeta's side, please... U_U

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Lewd is a government informant
> 
> He got hired by the Corp to set Guts up for failure that's why he's leaving a *blind eye* to their antics



Can't blame him for that. He's probably *short of a hand* at the moment.


----------



## Katou (Jan 8, 2019)

how is that guy who looks like he's been electrocuted too many times that his hair defies gravity winning??


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 8, 2019)

@Mbxx you know what to do!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Katou said:


> how is that guy who looks like he's been electrocuted too many times that his hair defies gravity winning??


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2019)

Roman said:


>


you are the shape of that emojis head


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2019)

Just over 4 more hours for Guts to pull through, come on


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Victory is ours for the taking... Only together we can go against the impossible odds!

MY TURN!

DRAW!!

My heart, my soul and my pride

I put everything I got into this one final move!

I beg of you, my comrades... Share your energy with Guts
And help him put an end to the reign of the FanZ!

ASCEND!​@Kiba's Slut Boy
@Zef
@Milliardo
@Brooks
@Ultrafragor
@Alita54
@pjsasuke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Just over 4 more hours for Guts to pull through, come on


it's over...


----------



## Juan (Jan 8, 2019)

All hail Prince Vegeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's over...



Not until the fat bitch sings!


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

I leave the rest to you my comrades​


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Juan said:


> All hail Prince Vegeta


Prince of no one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mori Jin (Jan 8, 2019)

Vegeta tried to kill his wife and kid. Automatically doesn't get my vote, no matter how much he has changed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Mori Jin said:


> Vegeta tried to kill his wife and kid. Automatically doesn't get my vote, no matter how much he has changed.


I heard Vegeta didn't like Space Jam .


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Mori Jin said:


> Vegeta tried to kill his wife and kid. Automatically doesn't get my vote, no matter how much he has changed.


Guts tried to snap Casca's neck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> Guts tried to snap Casca's neck.



Wasn't he possessed when he strangled Casca though? Not trying to excuse Guts for what he did to Casca, but it's far more understandable than Vegeta who tried to kill his wife for something as petty as pride imo


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2019)

Mori Jin said:


> Vegeta tried to kill his wife and kid. Automatically doesn't get my vote, no matter how much he has changed.


So did Guts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> Guts tried to snap Casca's neck.


Due to emotional damage that he stopped himself from doing 

Vegeta was having fun


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Due to emotional damage that he stopped himself from doing
> 
> Vegeta was having fun


>It's only cool when someone I like does it.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Wasn't he possessed when he strangled Casca though? Not trying to excuse Guts for what he did to Casca, but it's far more understandable than Vegeta who tried to kill his wife for something as petty as pride imo


He wasn't possessed in the way you're thinking, he just lost control of himself.. This was after he tried to rake her


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> He wasn't possessed in the way you're thinking, he just lost control of himself.. This was after he tried to rake her


Guts tried to rape Casca? Was this after she was fucked up by the Eclipse events? Cause that would make it even more fucked up.

What scum!


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> you are the shape of that emojis head


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

I like Berserk. I'm bad at reading very long series, but so far I've been enjoying the story even if the dark tone becomes absurd at times - I mean, the beginning of the manga had what amounts to a NTR scene with Teresia's father watching his own oh so virginal wife having an orgy with a Baphomet creature , that ain't dark, that's actually hilarious -. If I vote for Vegeta, it's not because I hate Guts or Berserk but because Vegeta is my all time favourite anime character.

Still, that hentai baphomet scene kind of killed any idea of Berserk being more serious literature than DB


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 8, 2019)

Guts vs Vegeta is the biggest fight of 2019


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Guts tried to rape Casca? Was this after she was fucked up by the Eclipse events? Cause that would make it even more fucked up.
> 
> What scum!


Yes, but he was also going through some extreme psychological and emotional stuff. Not to mention after he began trying to rape her, he was getting influenced even more.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> >It's only cool when someone I like does it.


Never said it was cool .

But there's a difference when you don't mean to do something and when you try to fo it for fun .


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2019)

Gonna give a pre-emptive congrats to Vegeta. 

I personally prefer Guts and it's a shame that Vegeta's victory is partially due to DB bias, but hey fair is fair. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless Guts pulls through in which case I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Dragon Ball kiddies


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> He wasn't possessed in the way you're thinking, he just lost control of himself.. This was after he tried to rake her



Even then it was left ambiguous as to whether the Beast of Darkness really compelled him to do that. Guts admits that himself. Again, I am not trying to excuse him for what he did against Casca, since the Beast is still a part of Guts, but he didn't mean to do it, especially because he had experienced such traumatic event at firsthand



MShadows said:


> Guts tried to rape Casca? Was this after she was fucked up by the Eclipse events? Cause that would make it even more fucked up.
> 
> What scum!




You make it sound like he willingly did that, he did not... Guts has this beast which is like a patient of schizophrenia suffering with hallucinations, not being able to realize what's happening right? And guess WHY that happened? Thanks to trauma of the Eclipse and everything afterwards which eventually developed into this thing in his mind which he has no control over

Anyways, in the end, I don't think either Guts or Vegeta makes good husbands, while Guts has a soft spot for kids and keeps an eye on Casca 24/7, he's constantly being hunted down by demons and he's currently having fights with his inner beast... Vegeta on the other hand, while he has changed for the better, he indirectly doomed the universe twice, was prone to going on random killing sprees for no reason, and showed no repentance for any of his evil deeds

As I said earlier ITT, I think the best husband who got nominated in this tourney is Kenshin... Too bad the stain of Watsuki is on him...


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

-Showed no repentance


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Never said it was cool .
> 
> But there's a difference when you don't mean to do something and when you try to fo it for fun .


Guts climbed on top of Casca on his own free will under intense emotional strain, and THEN he got goaded even further. Call it what you want, but if memory serves correctly  Guts tried to rape and murder whereas Vegeta just murdered


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> Guts climbed on top of Casca on his own free will under intense emotional strain, and THEN he got goaded even further. Call it what you want, but if memory serves correctly  Guts tried to rape and murder whereas Vegeta just murdered


>Intense emotional strain

He wasn't in control of himself. 

Vegeta was doing it for chuckles.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> -Showed no repentance


>El sacrifice de Vegeta


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> -Showed no repentance



I mean, it's nice and all that Vegeta gets emotional whenever Bulma and Trunks are mentioned, but to me, that doesn't matter one bit, because whether he wanted to give his life up for his family or not is his own business... It didn't make any difference to the people he killed when he was a planet broker, the Namekians or the audience at the world tournament


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Intense emotional strain
> 
> He wasn't in control of himself.
> 
> Vegeta was doing it for chuckles.


Guts got taken over by Lust when he forced himself onto Casca. Stop making excuses just because you like him and hate Vegeta. Guts was taken over by Lust, and then goaded even further by the beast.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I mean, it's nice and all that Vegeta gets emotional whenever Bulma and Trunks are mentioned, but to me, that doesn't matter one bit, because whether he wanted to give his life up for his family or not is his own business... It didn't make any difference to the people he killed when he was a planet broker, the Namekians or the audience at the world tournament


Didn't Guts kill a bunch of random people as well? Especially in the first chapter ? He killed soldiers and then left one alive to warn that the Black Swordsman was coming.

It's amazing the mental gymnastics you people do. You got me shit talking one of my favorite characters just because you refuse to hear any criticism of him


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

You mean criminals who worked for monsters and people who attacked him ?


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> Didn't Guts kill a bunch of random people as well? Especially in the first chapter ? He killed soldiers and then left one alive to warn that the Black Swordsman was coming.
> 
> It's amazing the mental gymnastics you people do. You got me shit talking one of my favorite characters just because you refuse to hear any criticism of him



Guts killed one civilian his whole career, and the guilt of it influenced him to change his path in life.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> You mean criminals who worked for monsters and people who attacked him ?


You act as if they knew he was a monster. They ran away on sight as soon as he showed his true form. 

Also, since when are knights abusing their power criminals? They were cocky and thought they could get away with whatever they wanted, but nothing suggested they were criminals.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Guts killed one civilian his whole career, and the guilt of it influenced him to change his path in life.


I'm talking about those knights from the first chapter bullying Puck.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> You act as if they knew he was a monster. They ran away on sight as soon as he showed his true form.
> 
> Also, since when are knights abusing their power criminals? They were cocky and thought they could get away with whatever they wanted, but nothing suggested they were criminals.


He was eating people .


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> Didn't Guts kill a bunch of random people as well? Especially in the first chapter ? He killed soldiers and then left one alive to warn that the Black Swordsman was coming.



They were bandits who were working under a demon.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

NW said:


> Unless Guts pulls through in which case I'll be pleasantly surprised.



...

...

...
I'll be back in a sec... 

[Summons r/berserk and myanimelist]


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> He was eating people .


They didn't know he was a literal monster. You know, non human form. And I'm pretty sure that only those close to him knew what he did. Not some random grunts.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> They were bandits who were working under a demon.


Like I said, they didn't know he was a literal demon.. Not to mention they were knights under a powerful person, nothing showed they were actual criminals. 
Also, we had Guts laughing at other innocent people getting killed.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 8, 2019)

Sorry, I don't feel like voting for either.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> I'm talking about those knights from the first chapter bullying Puck.



Not gonna say that's his most gentlemanly hour, but they were armed, they surrounded him, and they drew first. It's not like he could get away without a fight. Especially since he was there to wage war on their lord anyhow. Knights are not civilians, and Guts is not some superior race like, say, Vash from Trigun, who can afford to spare lives as he subdues his attackers.

It's one of the things I like about Guts as compared to Vash and Kenshin. He doesn't have any lofty ideals that force him to fight with totally unnecessary handicap, and so the dire atmosphere of the story can be done in full.


----------



## Juub (Jan 8, 2019)

Not over yet but 250 showed up to vote so far. No matter what happens this tournament has been a rousing success @Kinjin 

No hard feelings from either side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Juub said:


> Not over yet but 250 showed up to vote so far. No matter what happens this tournament has been a rousing success @Kinjin
> 
> No hard feelings from either side.



We all good fam no hate, regardless who wins we can all admit this is the HOTTEST thread so far this year, and  we haven't even fully entered 2019 yet!

The betrayal of Spider-Man

The roasting on every corner

And the epic comeback of both Guts and Vegeta! 

By the end of the day, the real winner is @Kinjin 



Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Sorry, I don't feel like voting for either.


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Where's Guts .. I can't see him!


----------



## Ziyu (Jan 8, 2019)

While some people were nearly killing eachother here, I am just chilling and having fun reading this thread.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> You act as if they knew he was a monster. They ran away on sight as soon as he showed his true form.
> 
> Also, since when are knights abusing their power criminals? They were cocky and thought they could get away with whatever they wanted, but nothing suggested they were criminals.


the Snake Lord's men were feared throughout neighbouring lands for their ruthlessness, not to mention they regularly shipped young girls and children for him to eat — so while they didn't know their lord was an Apostle, they very much aided in that sick enterprise

but to be fair I'm guessing it's been a minute since you last re-read the series


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

We tried our best, but sadly, Geets had the stronger plot armor against Guts 

On the bright side, my boy managed to surpass and stalemated him for awhile 

More than that, he needed the entire DB section + OBD to take him down!

Like Kai from Beyblade, Guts will keep fighting til the last droplet of his blood


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> We tried our best, but sadly, Geets had the stronger plot armor against Guts
> 
> On the bright side, my boy managed to surpass and stalemated him for awhile
> 
> ...


Even if Guts had won, you still would have lost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Even if Guts had won, you still would have lost.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2019)

welp fml, homeboy lost  

gotta say, despite not being happy with the results I very much enjoyed the banter with some of the folks in this thread

@Black Otaku
@Blade
@Prince Vegeta

GG~


----------



## Mori Jin (Jan 8, 2019)

I see some are making excuses for Vegeta, by saying guts did it as well. The only difference to that is Guts stopped himself from going through with it. Vegeta liked it and was stopped. Plus he committed genocide throughout the system working for his master, again was stopped after he got his ass beat. Plus guts didn't try and kill his wife and kid. 

OT: oh well Guts lost, ain't surprised the DBZ fans are known to be hardcore in their worship . Next time...


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2019)

Guts fans


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

This really is for the record:


Jake CENA said:


> Begita-sama fought anyone who tried to hurt his friends and family.
> 
> Guts on the other hand was down on his knees crying like a little bitch while his bestfriend demon impregnated his girlfriend.
> 
> At least Begita-sama married Bulma and had kids. Look at Guts, he’s having sloppy seconds of his bestfriend and cant even bear a child





Black Otaku said:


> How can one man be such a cuck





Jake CENA said:


> Begita-sama did fought Beerus and used a SSB2 mode. Beerus has thicker plot armor than our Prince so he cannot be killed
> 
> Guts can’t even dare hurt Griffith because deep down inside, he’s all over his gay ass.
> 
> Yeah, Guts took Casca’s virginity but Griffith smashed all her holes in one go  and Guts can’t do shit about it!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Mori Jin said:


> I see some are making excuses for Vegeta, by saying guts did it as well. The only difference to that is Guts stopped himself from going through with it. Vegeta liked it and was stopped. Plus he committed genocide throughout the system working for his master, again was stopped after he got his ass beat. Plus guts didn't try and kill his wife and kid.
> 
> OT: oh well Guts lost, ain't surprised the DBZ fans are known to be hardcore in their worship . Next time...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

The funny part is he doesnt even speak english lol


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2019)

NarutoForums at the end of the Husbando tournament (Colorized 2019)


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> Where's Guts .. I can't see him!





Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Guts fans



You can boast however you want now


But don't forget that you lot were screeching once Guts made his epic comeback 

It's quite poetic

Just like their Prince throws a fit whenever Goku surpasses him

His fans threw a fit when Guts challenges his popularity 

Maybe Geets is your spirit animal


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

The desperate tagging, the desperate pleas, the desperate dupes, and still Vegeta triumphs. A prince indeed.


----------



## tonpa (Jan 8, 2019)

How is vegeta winning. He isnt even husband material in his own verse. That's being generous consider how low the bar is set due to goku.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

And I believe I've just read a massive spoiler for Dragon Ball Broly (coming up in two days where I live)


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2019)

Holy shit, a 10 vote lead


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh well 


At least Guts has quality over quantity


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2019)

the biggest take away from this thread:

more folks need to read Berserk 

if this shit show managed to at least get one person curious enough to get into Berserk, I'll be more than happy


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

1 hour left until the poll closes.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

tonpa said:


> How is vegeta winning. He isnt even husband material in his own verse. That's being generous consider how low the bar is set due to goku.



It became a most badass character contest after the Dragonball FanZ raided this tournament

Kenshin was unlucky enough to face Geets and he lost his rightful place in the finals 



Stringer said:


> the biggest take away from this thread:
> 
> more folks need to read Berserk
> 
> if this shit show managed to at least get one person curious enough to get into Berserk, I'll be more than happy



I'm telling ya, what Berserk needs is the HxH treatment. It would've been so huge right now if it got a proper adaptation


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 1 hour left until the poll closes.


the Vegeta section is rigged, I am telling you. U_U
there is a massive scheme going on...


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2019)

No matter, Guts is the winner for me  I'll take quality writing over powerlevels and hair dye.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Kenshin was unlucky enough to face Geets and he lost his rightful place in the finals


Kenshin faced Guts.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Kenshin faced Guts.



My account was hacked


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Ignition said:


> No matter, Guts is the winner for me  I'll take quality writing over powerlevels and hair dye.



Lose gracefully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Lose gracefully.


>This coming from people advocating Vegeta

The irony


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >This coming from people advocating Vegeta
> 
> The irony



I have no words for you. But I do have a prize.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >This coming from people advocating Vegeta
> 
> The irony


The irony is that people tried to defy vegeta twice and vegeta still won twice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 8, 2019)

On the dupe front. I think that these low posting accounts are just lurkers rather than dupes. The most recent account made was made in November so I don't think accounts are being made for just this pole. There are a couple accounts that could be dupes but I'm not 100% certain and that would be taking one from each side so won't affect the result anyway.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I have no words for you. But I do have a prize.


>Begging your enemy to beat another enemy in teaars


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

>Lose gracefully


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I'm telling ya, what Berserk needs is the HxH treatment. It would've been so huge right now if it got a proper adaptation


yea it has everything to be a smash hit, with it's fantasy setting and complex themes it could easily be the Game of Thrones of anime

one day we will get the adaptation we deserve my man, one day


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Ignition said:


> No matter, Guts is the winner for me  I'll take quality writing over powerlevels and hair dye.



On the bright side

At least MAL seem to got it right and it's the hugest Gintama hivemind 




If only we could have as nice things as MAL does


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2019)

welp the poll is over

I am just glad that Guts proved that he had a chance against Vegeta

were people assumed Vegeta would solo by a large margin


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> welp the poll is over
> 
> I am just glad that Guts proved that he had a chance against Vegeta
> 
> *were people assumed Vegeta would solo by a large margin*



I take offense to that. 

I knew Guts would give him a fight as he's an absolutely amazing character in his own right. Had Guts been facing anybody else in the finals then I certainly would've voted for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

On the bright side, Vegeta is not a filthy Uchiha, so I guess it's a win-win situation...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Here comes the winner


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> On the bright side, Vegeta is not a filthy Uchiha, so I guess it's a win-win situation...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I take offense to that.
> 
> I knew Guts would give him a fight as he's an absolutely amazing character in his own right. Had Guts been facing anybody else in the finals then I certainly would've voted for him.


Guts vs beerus


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Here comes the winner



Is it just me




Or is Vegeta's hairline receding the closer he walks into the camera :extremethunk


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Guts vs beerus



Guts. I love Beerus, but not as much as Guts. 

Guts is in my top 5 favorite manga/anime characters of all time. Beerus isn't.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Guts. I love Beerus, but not as much as Guts.
> 
> Guts is in my top 5 favorite manga/anime characters of all time. Beerus isn't.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

I renounce my Vegeta vote and choose Guts.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

@Kinjin


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

*The winner *​
​


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Guts is still the GOAT protagonist


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Victory!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Please, ensure that if I have missed you off the list that you inform me IMMEDIATELY! I don't want ANYBODY to miss out on their award!


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Poor @Spider-Man went through so much trouble tagging and begging so many people to vote against vegeta.

For spike for dante and for guts

But vegeta is #1.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

@Kinjin don't optimistic me, I demand a recount.


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Get your certificates! On behalf of the Corporation, I present all the losers with their own certificate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 8, 2019)

Light banter is cool but please don't take it too far.

Award ceremony thread incoming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Jan 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Man, I'm getting the champagne out tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

@Blade 

@Black Otaku

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Blade
> 
> @Black Otaku



Get the lads together! We're popping champagne. While the losers fetch us refreshments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh well


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Get your certificates! On behalf of the Corporation, I present all the losers with their own certificate!


being on the losers side, in this case, means you are the true winner tho...


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> being on the losers side, in this case, means you are the true winner tho...


Guts wouldn't be The Struggler if everything went so smoothly for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> being on the losers side, in this case, means you are the true winner tho...



I mean, does it really? Just looks like a regular L to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I mean, does it really? Just looks like a regular L to me.


of course you would think so. You chose Vegeta over guts after all...  

the losing side chose quality over nostalgia...  
*cough* @LostSelf *cough*


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> I renounce my Vegeta vote and choose Guts.





Snake said:


> *Guts is still the GOAT protagonist*


lmao I knew it, how does it feel to betray your heart's true desire, to betray your soul 

should have fought the laws of Causality alongside us and beat the odds

you let Guts down today... remember this pain, and never do it again


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2019)

None of the GOATS I'd have actually supported made it into this competition so I was a loser to begin

I'll bring everyone refreshments


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Stringer said:


> lmao I knew it, how does it feel to betray your heart's true desire, to betray your soul
> 
> should have fought the laws of Causality alongside us and beat the odds
> 
> you let Guts down today... remember this pain, and never do it again


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the losing side chose quality over nostalgia...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> of course you would think so. You chose Vegeta over guts after all...
> 
> the losing side chose quality over nostalgia...
> *cough* @LostSelf *cough*


Being serious, without wanting to attack anyone, I do think Guts is a good character. Miura does go a bit overboard with the sob story he gives him by making him a child rape victim, but one of the things I like are characters with confidence and determination, things that Guts has.

At the same time, even if I had somehow grown with Berserk instead of Dragon Ball, I still don't think Guts would have been as influential on me as Vegeta. The reason I think Vegeta is one of the absolute best characters in all of anime and manga and better than Guts is his hard working unbreakable determination that actually pays off, which is something that still continues to inspire me to continue challenging and improving myself. When a character inspires you so positively, I think that's evidence of just how good it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

>people picking a cry baby manlet who throws tantrums when he doesn't get his way over a CHAD


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I mean, does it really? Just looks like a regular L to me.



Interesting




Didn't you say the exact same thing in the WC thread back in summer


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >people picking a cry baby manlet who throws tantrums when he doesn't get his way over a CHAD


Stop crying


----------



## Trojan (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyway, those contests were fun...  

looking forward to whatever next one that will come...  

Thank you all for the fun time... 


Getting out of this section now...


----------



## Mori Jin (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> The funny part is he doesnt even speak english lol



Who doesn't?


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

God Movement said:


> What?



IIRC when England lost to Belgium


Didn't you say you were at least content they made it to the fourth place? 

Tho I might mistake you for someone else


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >people picking a cry baby manlet who throws tantrums when he doesn't get his way over a CHAD


Yes, being an emotionless "CHAD" machine is better than demonstrating real human emotions  What's interesting about Vegeta is that, for all his tantrums, he got over them and never let frustration get in the way of his goals and actually was able to achieve them - achieving new levels of power, surpassing Goku, getting revenge on Freeza even if it was with his son -.


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Anyway, those contests were fun...
> 
> looking forward to whatever next one that will come...
> 
> ...


We'll make Guts or Griffith win next time.


----------



## Mori Jin (Jan 8, 2019)

Vegeta is Dyke anyway. Goku >>>>> Vegeta.


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> Guts is still the GOAT protagonist


This is the GOAT Protagonist!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Ah damn...  

Well, it was hella fun bantering with you Vegeta-voters.  GG.  Vegeta is the Husbando of NF.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Yes, being an emotionless "CHAD" machine is better than demonstrating real human emotions  What's interesting about Vegeta is that, for all his tantrums, he got over them and never let frustration get in the way of his goals and actually was able to achieve them - achieving new levels of power, surpassing Goku, getting revenge on Freeza even if it was with his son -.


>Emotionless chad

You must've never read Berserk , have you ?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> This is the GOAT Protagonist!


Goku can't even beat Yugi Muto


----------



## Six (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> This is the GOAT Protagonist!


Namek Goku


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Goku can't even beat Yugi Muto


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Yugi would steam roll Goku


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Yugi would steam roll Goku


Goku was able to literally shake the UNIVERSE, and he wasn't even in his second strongest form! Yugi is TRASH!
*Link Removed*


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Vegeta won everyone who voted for guts

Should  apologize


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> Goku was able to literally shake the UNIVERSE, and he wasn't even in his second strongest form! Yugi is TRASH!
> *Link Removed*


Rax will never get that.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> Goku was able to literally shake the UNIVERSE, and he wasn't even in his second strongest form! Yugi is TRASH!
> *Link Removed*


Yugi without even a fraction of his full power created a being that existed beyond the concept of infinity .

And he can summon the god creator of their whole multiverse of thousands of individual universes who'd glare at Zeno and kill him .


Even people far below him like the Supreme King can fuse the main YGO universe with the 12 Dimensions that mirror It 

Zarc ,also below Yugi, is a 5th dimensional god who was pulling 4 universes together just by existing .

Yu-Gi-Oh has been multiversal since 2007

RIP Goku .


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Yugi without even a fraction of his full power created a being that existed beyond the concept of infinity .
> 
> And he can summon the god creator of their whole multiverse of thousands of individual universes who'd glare at Zeno and kill him .
> 
> ...


That's how you deal with losing against vegeta?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax wanted nothing to do with power levels when Vegeta was losing or it was close, but now that Vegeta won he sits here and talks about power levels. Such a shitty troll. Go crawl back into your hole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Emotionless chad
> 
> You must've never read Berserk , have you ?


I never attacked Guts, I attacked your false idea of him. You're the one praising Guts for being this type of character, even when he isn't one to begin with. And yes, I've read Berserk. I almost dropped it in the first five chapters, but once it gets good (when it stops being from the perspective of Puck ) it gets really good. Griffith in particular is my favourite character and I see why so many people praise him as one of the best manga antagonists ever.


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta won everyone who voted for guts
> 
> Should  apologize


How is it that your character won and you still sound salty?


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> of course you would think so. You chose Vegeta over guts after all...
> 
> the losing side chose quality over nostalgia...
> *cough* @LostSelf *cough*



Making excuses, Hussain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2019)

oh so that was jirin? 

guts could take him in a single sword swing


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

NW said:


> How is it that your character won and you still sound salty?


Apology accepted.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

We're clearly talking about power levels specifically  now, Dummy  


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Rax wanted nothing to do with power levels when Vegeta was losing or it was close, but now that Vegeta won he sits here and talks about power levels. Such a shitty troll. Go crawl back into your hole.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

Addy said:


> oh so that was jirin?
> 
> guts could take him in a single sword swing


Someone here doesn't know who El Hermano is. Time for some heretic hunting


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Rax wanted nothing to do with power levels when Vegeta was losing or it was close, but now that Vegeta won he sits here and talks about power levels. Such a shitty troll. Go crawl back into your hole.


He is very boring.


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

so

i was right

guts may cry became true too

enjoy vegeta styling on your favorite animu/mango characters like a universal+ badass


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

NW said:


> How is it that your character won and you still sound salty?



He's called himself after Vegeta



Why are you surprised he sounds a salty even after he won


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake said:


> I renounce my Vegeta vote and choose Guts.





you already wear your vegeta t-shirt though


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Funny how the DB fans blabber on about power levels, but when you bring up something stronger than DB they get salty


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Stringer said:


> welp fml, homeboy lost
> 
> gotta say, despite not being happy with the results I very much enjoyed the banter with some of the folks in this thread
> 
> ...





guts was a good final opponent

but he was a mere ningen, eventually

now wear your vegeta t-shirt and say vegeta rocks


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

I noticed @Broly ran away 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just like in the upcoming movie


----------



## Rai (Jan 8, 2019)

Need to read the thread later


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Rai said:


> Need to read the thread later


There's too much for your small eyes, Cat man


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

How does Vegetable keep winning?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> How does Vegetable keep winning?


There's more plebs than good people in this world


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> How does Vegetable keep winning?


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> How does Vegetable keep winning?


You ningens keep underestimating the power of the Corp


And some people actually thought the Church of Hit/Freeza was stronger


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Goku and Vegeta together no matter the Fusion or power up form could stand up to the King of Shonen


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> I noticed @Broly ran away
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You keep babbling on how Horakhty & Zorc are multiversal when the latter was actually struggling against a weakass Exodia in a small region somewhere in Egypt ... obviously they aren't even island-tier 

P.S: Burori >>>> your fav


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> How does Vegetable keep winning?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 8, 2019)

You guys ran into the Db mob.


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

These threads have taught me never to mess with Vegeta Corp. 

They're too stronk


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> These threads have taught me never to mess with Vegeta Corp.
> 
> They're too stronk



I blame @Shiba D. Inu 

If he didn't troll Vegeta so hard in the DB section the Corp wouldn't have been made and gotten even bigger


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> You keep babbling on how Horakhty & Zorc are multiversal when the latter was actually struggling against a weakass Exodia in a small region somewhere in Egypt ... obviously they aren't even island-tier
> P.S: Burori >>>> your fav


>Acting like scaling isn't a thing

Meanwhile



Yugi creating something beyond infinity > all of Dragon Ball 

Even Zarc would terrify those DB plebs 


Get fukt, DB fool


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> These threads have taught me never to mess with Vegeta Corp.
> 
> They're too stronk





you chose well 

just like dbs lizard does, running away like a golden punchbag


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> you chose well
> 
> just like dbs lizard does, running away like a golden punchbag


Freeza's comeback is in 2019.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> you chose well
> 
> just like dbs lizard does, running away like a golden punchbag


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Goku and Vegeta together no matter the Fusion or power up form could stand up to the King of Shonen


 


...
..
.


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Is it just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spike lost ✓

dante lost ✓

zoro lost ✓

guts lost ✓


it's over, sad-man

you got destroyed

i was correct, again

the cuikuza corp of yours is nothing, it's below fairy tail levels even

garbage, just like red zero too


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

Me walking into this thread after Vegeta's victory


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

Thought Robot Supes solos DB Universe.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> spike lost ✓
> 
> dante lost ✓
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

@Spider-Man @Ignition @Hussain @The World 

Here's the door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> ...
> ..
> .


>Yugi lost to a bad ass dude
>Vegeta lost to bald midget's wife

LEL


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

are you upset, sad-man?

tell me

are you hugging your guts pillow right now?

hold it tight and cry, nerd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Jan 8, 2019)

Spike, Dante, and Zoro all suck.

If that was the competetion then Vegetables had it easy. Guts losing is a surprise but he not from a trash Shounen like Dragon Ball so people don't know him as well.


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Me walking into this thread after Vegeta's victory
















pictured: the cuikuza's corp favorite letter


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> How does Vegetable keep winning?



Because the Corp runs this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Yugi lost to a bad ass dude
> >Vegeta lost to bald midget's wife
> 
> LEL


Lol! Rafael was a PlainJobber ... still, he successfully "penetrated" Virgin Muto's plot armor 
C18 was pretty strong at that moment ... Vegeta surpassed her in no time during that arc tho


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

Emote spamming and deflecting. I never thought I’d see you fall this far Spider-Man. This is Weiss tier


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Someone here doesn't know who El Hermano is. Time for some heretic hunting


but you know guts, that is all that matters 

i dont know fodder associated with el jirin fodder kun


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

The salt is amazing.  Bruh, just admit the dude lost.


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> Lol! Rafael was a PlainJobber ... still, he successfully "penetrated" Virgin Muto's plot armor
> C18 was pretty strong at that moment ... Vegeta surpassed her in no time during that arc tho


>Acting like Eatos and Dreadscythe were push overs
>18 Broke Vegeta's arm where he screamed like a bitch

And then this happened


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man @Ignition @Hussain @The World
> 
> Here's the door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

@Broly don't bother arguing with Rax. He's known for his turbo autism and is a confirmed troll. Going any further will just kill your brain cells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

Guts put up quite the fight, but it was foolish of him to think he could win against the Prince!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Broly don't bother arguing with Rax. He's known for his turbo autism and is a confirmed troll. Going any further will just kill your brain cells.



>Faces a series with higher PL than DB
>Has to resort to insults and cries


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Guts put up quite the fight, but it was foolish of him to think he could win against the Prince!


You're lucky he didn't run against Seto Kaiba


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Guts put up quite the fight, but it was foolish of him to think he could win against the Prince!









vegeta is 100% badass, after all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> You're lucky he didn't run against Seto Kaiba


 
..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> you became our clown, a bad joke
> 
> get used to it, so simple



Not more of a joke than our resident Prince at least! Poor Geets, he had it rough ever since stepping foot to Earth 

And he's bound to be the second fiddle to Goku, as a warrior and as a husband 


Spidey on the other hand isn't a second fiddle

Just like Goku is very important to the DBverse, Spidey is very important to the Marvelverse


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> ..


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> You're lucky he didn't run against Seto Kaiba


Question, did Seto Kaiba ever get a girlfriend?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Question, did Seto Kaiba ever get a girlfriend?


He has Kisara


*Spoiler*: __ 




\\


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Broly said:


> ..





kaiba was ready to kill himself and threaten yugi that he would do it, if he hadn't 't given up the battle






> kaiba would kill himself for a children's card game 


don't debate with red zero, he is far beyond than terribad levels


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> kaiba was ready to kill himself and threaten yugi that he would do it, if he hadn't 't given up the battle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaiba was going to die for his brother 

Still better than crying and quivering in place cause of a space lizard.

Meanwhile Kaiba shrugged off a Universal attack with just his Ego


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> He has Kisara
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thats not kaiba's hand she likes black guys



Kaiba is her side hoe


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Son Goku and Spider-Man

Two of the greatest heroes of ALL TIME!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

@Spider-Man Right now


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Thats not kaiba's hand she likes black guys
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiba is her side hoe


Kaiba is the reincarnation of an Egyptian Priest


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man Right now


I'm fucking dying.


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

Good guy Vegeta sending Guts to the next dimension, a dimension far more desirable than the one he's been living in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2019)

Zef said:


> Spike, *Dante*, and Zoro all suck.
> 
> If that was the competetion then Vegetables had it easy. Guts losing is a surprise but he not from a trash Shounen like Dragon Ball so people don't know him as well.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Kaiba is the reincarnation of an Egyptian Priest


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Salty fucks staying salty. 

Props to @Tayimus for accepting it and just moving on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man Right now





Black Otaku said:


> *I've become a hoe but it's what must be done*



Black Hoetaku atm ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


>


>Vegeta is the prince of an extinct race of monkey men
>Tries to talk shit about Kaiba


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man Right now









_''s-s-s-s-spiderman and goku are two of the greatest heroes! i-i-i-i am fine, i don't care that guts lost like a cui!''_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Good guy Vegeta sending Guts to the next dimension, a dimension far more desirable than the one he's been living in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> >Vegeta is the prince of an extinct race of monkey men
> >Tries to talk shit about Kaiba


He just beat guts

And youre lucky kaiba didnt go against vegeta. Kaiba would lose way worse than guts lol


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> He just beat guts
> 
> And youre lucky kaiba didnt go against vegeta. Kaiba would lose way worse than guts lol






kaiba would lose even from afro taiwanese spike


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

And they are the greatest heroes! 

And most important characters of their universe too! 

Trunks' future is a proof that without Goku, everyone dies... Literally

That's how important he is to the universe, no one can live without Goku​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> And they are the greatest heroes!
> 
> And most important characters of their universe too!
> 
> ...




What was the best part of this tournament for you?


Besides tagging everyone to vote against vegeta.


----------



## Toph (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> What was the best part of this tournament for you?



Well, the best part for me besides the banter, is that this thread has inspired me to re-read BOTH the Dragonball and Berserk manga again just to remind me how freaking good they used to be (and still is!)


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> He just beat guts
> 
> And youre lucky kaiba didnt go against vegeta. Kaiba would lose way worse than guts lol


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Well, the best part for me besides the banter, is that this thread has inspired me to re-read BOTH the Dragonball and Berserk manga again just to remind me how freaking good they used to be (and still is!)


And you should apologize to vegeta fans for talking shit about him just for people to vote for spike, dante and guts.


You should have known vegeta would win no matter what.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Props to @Tayimus for accepting it and just moving on.


Thanks.  I'm just reading the aftershocks.  I'm amused by salt, even if it's from my own "allies".

Bruh, what the fuck is he wearing?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Thanks.  I'm just reading the aftershocks.  I'm amused by salt, even if it's from my own "allies".
> 
> 
> Bruh, what the fuck is he wearing?


That's Kaibaman


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

@Tayimus 


neega

gj on accepting the defeat and moving on without whining like a salty ningen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> That's Kaibaman


ATK 200


Vegeta wouldn't even notice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> And they are the greatest heroes!
> 
> And most important characters of their universe too!
> 
> ...


Bro are you trying to turn this into a wank thread for my boi Son Goku? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If so, keep going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> That's Kaibaman


I don't have the words... 



Blade said:


> @Tayimus
> 
> 
> neega
> ...


Thanks.  But wait til next year.


----------



## Blacku (Jan 8, 2019)

Great contest lads. 250+ voters and we all had a blast well unless you're salt-man and his sidekick wax that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

@Jake CENA our boy won! 

Thanks for the support. You should swing by the DB section someday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Thanks. But wait til next year.





for vegeta to win again?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 8, 2019)

The people that are still talking shit right now, this is literally you


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> ATK 200
> 
> 
> Vegeta wouldn't even notice


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Kaiba would then proceed to buy Capsule corp and put Bulma and her bastard boy Trunks on the streets


----------



## Broly (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Kaiba would then proceed to buy Capsule corp and put Bulma and her bastard boy Trunks on the streets


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

MShadows said:


> @Jake CENA our boy won!
> 
> Thanks for the support. You should swing by the DB section someday!



Anytime, guys!

I love shitposting here. Glad Begita-sama won!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Kaiba is the reincarnation of an Egyptian Priest



Egyptian priest?? Not egyptian god?? Top kek

 

Begita-sama with that overwhelming, sweep victory!! 

Guts gonna take off his armor and cut himself with it lmao


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Egyptian priest?? Not egyptian god?? Top kek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obelisk, an Egyptian God listened to him 

GG, plebo


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Obelisk, an Egyptian God listened to him
> 
> GG, plebo



Who cares?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Who cares?


Vegeta is bossed around by a puny purple cat god


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> And they are the greatest heroes!
> 
> And most important characters of their universe too!
> 
> ...


Without Vegeta, everyone would have died on Namek. And then the plot would have snowballed from there and fuck everyone in the universe over 


Without Vegeta, there is no Trunks. So everyone is fucked regardless (including Cell and the Androids)


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Without Vegeta, everyone would have died on Namek. And then the plot would have snowballed from there and fuck everyone in the universe over
> 
> 
> Without Vegeta, there is no Trunks. So everyone is fucked regardless (including Cell and the Androids)


They coulda just wished everyone back with the super duper dragon balls.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> They coulda just wished everyone back with the super duper dragon balls.


How? Piccolo is dead so Earth’s balls are destroyed and Namekian balls would be destroyed after Freeza gets his wish and kills Guru


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> How? Piccolo is dead so Earth’s balls are destroyed and Namekian balls would be destroyed after Freeza gets his wish and kills Guru


They woulda found the giant planet ones somehow


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> They woulda found the giant planet ones somehow


Everyone would be dead by then


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Everyone would be dead by then


Good thing you can just get to come back to life with a halo


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Egyptian priest?? Not egyptian god?? Top kek
> 
> 
> 
> ...





guts asks kaiba for advice on how to kill himself  












cuz kaiba said he would kill himself in order to win a children's card game duel


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Did Frieza go to Namek because of Vegeta finding the Dragon Balls on Earth?  Or was Frieza always gonna attack Namek?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> guts asks kaiba for advice on how to kill himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Did Frieza go to Namek because of Vegeta finding the Dragon Balls on Earth?  Or was Frieza always gonna attack Namek?


Frieza went to namek after he heard raditz's message via the scouter regarding the dragon balls


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> Good thing you can just get to come back to life with a halo


Only Goku gets that privilege (and he may not even get it again). Everyone else that dies gets turned into a body-less cloud for all eternity (or until they get reincarnated, I forgot how the process goes)


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 8, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Frieza went to namek after he heard raditz's message via the scouter regarding the dragon balls


Ah so, now the question is, did Raditz go to Earth of his own volition, or on Vegeta's orders?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Only Goku gets that privilege (and he may not even get it again). Everyone else that dies gets turned into a body-less cloud for all eternity (or until they get reincarnated, I forgot how the process goes)


So then he does it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 8, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Ah so, now the question is, did Raditz go to Earth of his own volition, or on Vegeta's orders?



"Raditz also reveals that the Saiyans' original home planet, Planet Vegeta was destroyed by an asteroid sometime after Goku's departure to earth and that there are only four Saiyans left, including himself and Goku. Finally, Raditz mentions that he needs his brother's help in destroying all life on a distant planet."

Wiki

But i think he just went to earth to find goku. And vegeta didn't care about goku so raditz went to earth on his own.  And when he did vegeta refused to wish  him back after nappa had suggested they could wish him back with the dragon balls


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> So then he does it


Like I said, he might not get his body back if he dies again. First time he kept his body because Kami told Yemma that he was going to be revived soon anyways

Second time he got it because he saved the world multiple times. He’s going to die on Namek again and fail to stop Freeza so he might not even be rewarded his body


He’s still a sitting duck since he can’t leave the afterlife even with a body 


Nvm half of the Super DBs are in another universe altogether and has no way to get there


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Like I said, he might not get his body back if he dies again. First time he kept his body because Kami told Yemma that he was going to be revived soon anyways
> 
> Second time he got it because he saved the world multiple times. He’s going to die on Namek again and fail to stop Freeza so he might not even be rewarded his body
> 
> ...


Just ask a Kai

Done.

DB has zero consequences


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2019)

Tayimus said:


> Ah so, now the question is, did Raditz go to Earth of his own volition, or on Vegeta's orders?




raditz went on earth in order to recruit kakarot and make him join the crew too

vegeta was on another mission with nappa

vegeta comes to earth when he received raditz's dying report about the seven dragon balls

raditz tries to fight king yemma, in afterlife

but yemma won and banished him in hell


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> guts asks kaiba for advice on how to kill himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You Gay Oh!


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You Gay Oh!


And yet Yugi has done more impressive things, top dog of his series, has a better win/loss ratio than Goku, and has better hair 

And he's taller


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Rax said:


> And yet Yugi has done more impressive things, top dog of his series, has a better win/loss ratio than Goku, and has better hair
> 
> And he's taller




Who cares?


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Who cares?


People who like better characters


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Vote for Guts
> 
> Most of the Type Moon fanbase are cheering for him, gotta stick together and stuff



Sounds about right


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

I changed my vote and voted Guts.. but he still lost!


----------



## Rax (Jan 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I changed my vote and voted Guts.. but he still lost!


It's  shame


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man @Ignition @Hussain @The World
> 
> Here's the door



 you guys still going on at this? I've long since forgotten about it.


----------



## Ignition (Jan 8, 2019)

Btw i'm glad the DB fandom decided to give up on Goku black, that would have been a shitty final.
Though im legit curious who would you guys have voted for if he ended up against Vegeta


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Btw i'm glad the DB fandom decided to give up on Goku black, that would have been a shitty final.
> Though im legit curious who would you guys have voted for if he ended up against Vegeta



Begita-sama all the way. Goku Black is a petty green alien who had the worst man crush on Goku. His obsession made him crazy and had a full body transplant with his love. Lma


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2019)

Poor guts


----------



## Rax (Jan 9, 2019)

Inuhanyou said:


> Poor guts


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 9, 2019)

Stringer said:


> @Mali @Hitomi @Detective @~Gesy~ @MO @Daisuke Jigen @Kurou @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @NostalgiaFan
> 
> hey gents (and gal), do me a favor and cast a vote for Guts



aw missed it! :/



Bontakun said:


> During my first or second read-through I thought Berserk was the height of human creative accomplishment. It's still way up there among things like the Three Kingdoms epic, the Sistine Chapel, and Michael Jackson's thriller.
> 
> Guts is easily 50% of what makes Berserk great. His character is as deep as the ocean, and my appreciation for him goes beyond this poll. I'm simply grateful that he exists and that I have discovered him.
> 
> ...



he's no Naruto, he wants to kill Griffith.




Aphrodite said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds so cool. Most women in manga and anime are usually useless.



she's still useless. Guts saves her ass multiple times until she finally loses her mind after being raped by her crush.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 9, 2019)

Hitomi said:


> aw missed it! :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he's still branded so eventually he'll have to deal with Griffith somehow. And a well deserved death it would be if Guts does kill him. But all I'm saying is that he is able to see Griffith as the same man he knew even through all the transformation from Griffith to Femto to Hawk of Light. Which in a way makes him similar to Naruto, who understands Sasuke even though everyone else thinks Sasuke is a criminal. Guts understands Griffith even though everybody else thinks he's a divine representative.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Only Goku gets that privilege (and he may not even get it again). Everyone else that dies gets turned into a body-less cloud for all eternity (or until they get reincarnated, I forgot how the process goes)



He needs to have an intact body.


 then Kami uses that as a base for his soul etc etc which was explained in the manga IIRC.


----------



## Juub (Jan 9, 2019)

Gordo solos said:


> Only Goku gets that privilege (and he may not even get it again). Everyone else that dies gets turned into a body-less cloud for all eternity (or until they get reincarnated, I forgot how the process goes)


Not only Goku. Notable people can keep their bodies. The Z fighters all kept it and trained with Kaio. Vegeta in the Buu Saga kept it as well.


----------



## Toph (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm sober, and I wake up only to see this war is sill waging, woah 



Juub said:


> Vegeta in the Buu Saga kept it as well.



No, he did not. He went straight to Hell after his suicide explosion, and Enma Daio only chose for Vegeta to keep his body after he died as a back-up against Boo


----------



## Juub (Jan 9, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I'm sober, and I wake up only to see this war is sill waging, woah
> 
> 
> 
> No, he did not. He went straight to Hell after his suicide explosion, and Enma Daio only chose for Vegeta to keep his body after he died as a back-up against Boo


Which is my point. Somebody has to arrange for them to keep their bodies. Otherwise they turn into those clouds, get purified and you never hear from them again. Grandpa Gohan also kept his body. Don’t remember how. For Goku I think it was Kami who was responsible for him to keep it upon his death.

>No he did not.
>Goes into an explanation about how Vegeta kept his body.


----------



## Toph (Jan 9, 2019)

Juub said:


> >No he did not.
> >Goes into an explanation about how Vegeta kept his body.



I misread what you wrote, you made it sound like Vegeta also got the privilege to keep his body after death (barring outside sources)


----------



## Katou (Jan 9, 2019)

124 + 133 .. 

i refuse to believe that narutoforum has that many members active enough to vote .. 
i demand a re-count ... those mutherfkers created dupe accounts


----------



## Ssjloke (Jan 9, 2019)

Katou said:


> 124 + 133 ..
> 
> i refuse to believe that narutoforum has that many members active enough to vote ..
> i demand a re-count ... those mutherfkers created dupe accounts


The cuck lost. Move on.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> Me walking into this thread after Vegeta's victory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2019)

Katou said:


> 124 + 133 ..
> 
> i refuse to believe that narutoforum has that many members active enough to vote ..
> i demand a re-count ... those mutherfkers created dupe accounts




The power of Dragonball is eternal. You underestimated the Corps. 

Now relax as the Prince of all Saiyans sends your broken spirit into Oblivion.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2019)

Vegeta wins


----------



## Ssjloke (Jan 10, 2019)

an optimistic rating for a tourney that's been decided


----------



## Katou (Jan 13, 2019)

wait... this is the wrong OST ... 

ur suppose to send me the one that was used when he was doing Final Flash on Cell

Vegeta fans you've failed me


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2019)

Rax said:


> DB's hell is honestly what I'd expect from fucking Spongebob
> 
> 
> Meanwhile just Berserk's entryway to hell is freaky to even look at


----------

